# *Spoilers* September 2013 Popsugar Must Have Box



## kitnmitns (Aug 5, 2013)

Let's hope it is like last year's!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 6, 2013)

Updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Let's hope it is like last year's!


 Last year's September PopSugar was my first subscription box _ever_....and I got it half off (for $17.50). Beginner's luck, much?


----------



## AliMo (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last year's September PopSugar was my first subscription box _ever_....and I got it half off (for $17.50). Beginner's luck, much?


me too and that was the box that everyone compares other boxes too....


----------



## OiiO (Aug 6, 2013)

Now let's make this clear for the newcomers - *this thread was marked *SPOILERS* whet it was created*, so you are reading it at your own risk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Aug 8, 2013)

can someone make a spoilers free thread? i'd love to keep updated on the box but like the surprise when it arrives


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone make a spoilers free thread? i'd love to keep updated on the box but like the surprise when it arrives


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137144/popsugar-must-have-box-spoiler-free-chat/0_50


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 8, 2013)

I too hope it's as good as last years that box was the one that got me to subscribe to begin with.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137144/popsugar-must-have-box-spoiler-free-chat/0_50


 It doesnt say which month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Aug 9, 2013)

oooooh!  Okay


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooh!  Okay


 I only noticed it because I was on the main Popsugar page earlier - and trying to figure out with which month that thread would have been associated.  Then I saw it on this thread...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christina Chow (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't even received my August box yet, but yay, September!


----------



## melanie0971 (Aug 10, 2013)

Birthday month so hope it's good!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm hoping this September will be as good as last year. I didn't get last year's I subscribed too late, my first box was November. But the legendary Sept 2012 box was the reason I joined.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 14, 2013)

Subbing for updates


----------



## jessrose18 (Aug 14, 2013)

oh i cant wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i loved every item in august box (well the apple chips were just ok ) but anyways ...wear the necklace everyday its adorable!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 15, 2013)

I know we're not even done with August but I'm already thinking about September! I'm going to attempt to go spoiler free for this one and FOR the fall special edition Box(which, I decided to keep and gift the ring to my mom). Maybe I'll open them on the same day for double the surprise. YAY, I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 15, 2013)

That would be amazing if the Sept box was like last years.

Here is what I *must have* in my must have boxes:

A cosmetic item for the face (wash, makeup, lip gloss, etc)

A style item (body, face, jewelry, scarf, stuff that is specific to style)

All others is a bonus from there for me.  Don't get me wrong, I know I know, it's a lifestyle box.

BUT, given those two items, everything from there, I'm trusting they are going to share the latest trend, fitness, or home, or lifestyle, and it would be hard to disappoint from there.

All easy to say now of course!

fun.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

So irritated...I had to cancel my credit card and I messed up the way I took care of it. Instead of editing my CC#, I canceled the account (which I didn't mean too). So I immediately signed up again and now I'm going to get the October box instead of Septembers. Errggg! So upset... I emailed them and they said sorry, they couldn't help me. Which has to be complete hogwash because I had JUST cancelled my box and resigned up again a few minutes later.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So irritated...I had to cancel my credit card and I messed up the way I took care of it. Instead of editing my CC#, I canceled the account (which I didn't mean too). So I immediately signed up again and now I'm going to get the October box instead of Septembers. Errggg! So upset... I emailed them and they said sorry, they couldn't help me. Which has to be complete hogwash because I had JUST cancelled my box and resigned up again a few minutes later.


 Oh that's annoying, maybe after they ship they'll have extra?  Seems most people luck out and get the box prior to when PS says they'll start getting boxes.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 18, 2013)

So excited for this box! I loved the August box, and I'm hoping September's is comparable to last years's September box, which was my first!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm going to hope for some sort of kitchen item, although I don't know what. I'm also thinking that the resounding success of the September box is what made PopSugar start the seasonal boxes and that we will never see another one as amazing as that one. We received, what, eleven items *plus* some codes? It seems like boxes have been hovering around five or six items a month ever since. (It also kind of felt like that box was a sort of reward for those of us who had joined at the beginning and didn't bail after a somewhat rocky first two months.)


----------



## junkiejk (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Ann Tucci!  Let's hear your predictions.  I swear you work there...


----------



## KayEss (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So irritated...I had to cancel my credit card and I messed up the way I took care of it. Instead of editing my CC#, I canceled the account (which I didn't mean too). So I immediately signed up again and now I'm going to get the October box instead of Septembers. Errggg! So upset... I emailed them and they said sorry, they couldn't help me. Which has to be complete hogwash because I had JUST cancelled my box and resigned up again a few minutes later.


 Oh, no!! 



 I really hope you're able to get the September one instead.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 20, 2013)

I want a makeup item, something suede in a fall color, and some cute chopsticks to go with the bento. And a bunch of other stuff!!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 21, 2013)

So, I'm gonna ask a newbie question, b/c I'm new to PS and I'm thinking of finally signing up.  If I sign up, what box will I get? I saw this reveal: http://musthave.popsugar.com/September-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25196286  Would I be getting that one? TIA!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 21, 2013)

> So, I'm gonna ask a newbie question, b/c I'm new to PS and I'm thinking of finally signing up. Â If I sign up, what box will I get? I saw this reveal:Â http://musthave.popsugar.com/September-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25196286 Â  Would I be getting that one? TIA!


 Nope, that's last year's September box. We don't know what will be in this year's September box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, I'm gonna ask a newbie question, b/c I'm new to PS and I'm thinking of finally signing up.  If I sign up, what box will I get? I saw this reveal: http://musthave.popsugar.com/September-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-25196286
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Ann Tucci!  Let's hear your predictions.  I swear you work there...


 I'm almost avoiding doing a list, last year's September box was THE box to get.  

I'll come up with some ideas, I'm sure.


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, that's last year's September box. We don't know what will be in this year's September box.





> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aw man looking at that reveal makes me nostalgic! Haha I had forgotten all the other great stuff we got, I always think it was awesome just based on the scarf alone!! (Seriously - I must have worn that scarf just about every day last fall/winter - I could use another, it's seen better days!) That whole box was so good though. I use the notepad just about every day at work, Perks of Being a Wallflower was great, loveeedd the Kitsch hair ties (until I managed to lose them all - bummer), and OMFG HOW COULD I HAVE FORGOTTEN ABOUT THOSE CARAMELS?!?! Ugh, the cookie too, SO good... seriously, we got THREE snacks in that box?! Comeonnn PopSugar bring it back home to mama!


 Thanks for the info ladies, I guess I truly showed my newbie-ness! Seems like a great box to have received.  So I looked at the sign up page more and it says order for the November box, does that sound right? Is that wait that long for PS?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2013)

Last year I signed up Sept. and my first box was November, so sounds right to me


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 24, 2013)

I didn't get the August box, bummer since I wanted the bentgo, but I'm SUPER EXCITED for FALL! Otherwise known as scarf weather. So hopefully we'll be getting a scarf? Either in this one of the fall edition?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Aug 26, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 26, 2013)

I would go for a scarf, a soft one in pretty fall colors. I hoping that they won't put a candle in this box, I have plenty of candles already.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 26, 2013)

Okay, let's think fall....I'm definitely up for a scarf and/or a candle...nice vampy colored lipstick or nail polish...a delicious hot drink and a book to cozy up with...those legwarmer thingies that come out of the top of your boots (bootwarmers??)...a gift card for some boots or a nice bag...a PopSugar exclusive Lorac Pro to Go palette that happens to look exactly like the Sephora one...

But they will probably give us something really practical, like a bonfire starter kit or giant trash bags for leaves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 26, 2013)

> But they will probably give us something really practical, like a bonfire starter kit or giant trash bags for leaves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But they will probably give us something really practical, like a bonfire starter kit or giant trash bags for leaves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That definitely improved my morning. I couldn't contained my laughter and had to tell my coworker what I found so funny.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to get a nice saddle brown purse


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like to get a nice saddle brown purse


 me too.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 27, 2013)

I know I just posted my wish list a few posts back, but I had another idea (PS is now officially on my mind).  

PopSugar has to know that last year's box was what got people talking.  How cool would it be if they recreated last September's box, partnering with all of the same companies but using different products?  Kinda like how Ipsy did with their December bag last year.  

I would so want benefit's Rockateur blush and a brokedown hat...

This one is cute:

https://www.brokedownclothing.com/buy-now/vintage-button-crystal-cadet-0

So is this one:

https://www.brokedownclothing.com/buy-now/love-cadet-black-0


----------



## jessrose18 (Aug 27, 2013)

oh you shouldnt tease me now i want those hats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't wait for this months box! I had no clue how amazing last years was. I would love to see a candle in this box, I only say that because I have never bought a fancy candle (mine are usually from Target/Wal Mart) and it seems the candles they send are super fancy lol I can't wait I love fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I just posted my wish list a few posts back, but I had another idea (PS is now officially on my mind).
> 
> ...


 Darn it... now I NEED this one:





Although I refuse to pay $68 for a hat.  I have one like this, just unembellished.  Maybe it's time for a DIY project!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn it... now I NEED this one:
> ...


 I wonder if our past Brokedown discount codes would work?  I used the PopSugar code to buy the scarf everyone got way after September, like in Jan or Feb.  Although 30% off $68 is still too much.  But if they sent me one I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 27, 2013)

NO NO NO! No hats!!!!!! 

I will however take the royal marble scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn it... now I NEED this one:
> ...


 If only it wasn't $68 for just a hat... Now I want one too.. Must fight the urge...


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 27, 2013)

no scarves please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 27, 2013)

I would like leather gloves,a messenger bag or a nice purse would be nice. I'm definitely ready for makeup this upcoming season. Smokey eyes here I come! Maybe a dsw gift card for some nice booties and Silver Jewelry would be great!


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 27, 2013)

> Darn it... now I NEED this one: Although I refuse to pay $68 for a hat. Â I have one like this, just unembellished. Â Maybe it's time for a DIY project!!!






I bought this off of fab.com for $29 last December and two of the scarfs, although I think my scarf was a different shade and not the exact one from box. And I luv it!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Aug 27, 2013)

Must not check makeup talk blog, must not check for spoilers..... Hey ladies! Just here trying not to check the site! It's too hard!!!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would like leather gloves,a messenger bag or a nice purse would be nice. I'm definitely ready for makeup this upcoming season. Smokey eyes here I come! Maybe a dsw gift card for some nice booties and Silver Jewelry would be great!


 Leather gloves usually come sized... I hope they don't send non-stretchy gloves.

I'm hoping for a nice fall candle, some super yummy snacks, and a scarf.  Whatever it ends up being I'm sure I'll like it.  Loved the past two boxes so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 28, 2013)

UPDATES!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Aug 28, 2013)

Updates! Let's hope this september box is as good as last september haha. I would love to get a scarf and makeup like in last septembers box. I would also like to see maybe some hot chocolate mix, or mugs (like the ones from the december box), maybe a sweater, because I love sweaters more than anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, also I'd like to see some bracelets if they want to keep sending jewlery. Two necklaces in a row, I want some arm candy damnit!


----------



## JessP (Aug 28, 2013)

I've been taking a Popsugar break for the past few months but think I might subscribe again for October since September is already sold out. Here's to hoping you ladies get a fab box!


----------



## hakau (Aug 28, 2013)

i really hope that September is a good box because I'm supposed to put this box on pause (Don't tell my husband ! 



 )


----------



## honeybee7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Haha! Your secrets safe with me!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 29, 2013)

I just saw a vid from last September's popsugar box. Wow, that box was grrrreat! I wasn't a subscriber last year but boy did I miss out. Here's to hoping this box is just as incredible.


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Darn it... now I NEED this one:
> ...


 I received that hat in black from Blush.com as one of their freebies during the winter months.  It is cute but the embellishments are only on one side.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 30, 2013)

I do not want any form of a bubba cap, embellished or otherwise.


----------



## RDolph (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not want any form of a bubba cap, embellished or otherwise.


 Agreed! Ugh. It is cute enough, but I would look like the worlds biggest poser a-hole wearing that.

And I really mean it this time. September is my last box. For real. Third time saying that is the charm...ï»¿


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *numbersmom I must say I am jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Gals-   I just got an email from Brokedown -  their running a sale this weekend on their website www.brokedownclothing.com  -  GET 50% with the code LABOR50  -   I got the love cadet hat and I LUUUUUV it!!


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Gals-   I just got an email from Brokedown -  their running a sale this weekend on their website www.brokedownclothing.com  -  GET 50% with the code LABOR50  -   I got the love cadet hat and I LUUUUUV it!!


 Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm taking a break 'cause I was getting subbed out but I kinda miss it so I'm subbing for updates.  Hope you guys get an incredible box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 30, 2013)

September wishlist/predictions:

- Deep mellow red lipstick and matching nail polish - in red wine color
- Exercise bag or yoga tote, something to carry gear and clothing
- Leg warmers or boot cuffs
- A fall best seller to read
-Bronzer or self tanner (to extend those summer tans a bit longer)
-A wallet
-Finishing cream for hair
-Tweezers
-A really good moisturizer
-A fall scarf in bronze or fall orange
-Chocolate
-A giftcard to starbucks for a Pumpkin Spice Latte


----------



## jzim291 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ann, that's a seriously good list! I hope you're right!!


----------



## have2haveit (Aug 30, 2013)

I hope they ship fast.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd love some pumpkin themed items, maybe some spices to mix into cider or wine, some wine/berry colored makeup, and scarves or knit gloves.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> September wishlist/predictions:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyleyz (Sep 1, 2013)

I vote for no more tea!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 1, 2013)

I searched on YouTube "popsugar fall" and this came up:

 It might be a possibility for the monthly box or the fall edition box. I think it would be a great item to get. What do you guys think?


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 1, 2013)

Updatesssss. I'm not getting a September box, but I'm excited to see what y'all get!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a question about the August box. Did any of y'all have a problem using the May Designs code that came w/ the journal? I tried to get on their website via the address maydesigns.com/popsugar and it wouldn't work, so I tried the code on their regular website and it still didn't work. Anyone else have any problems? TIA!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is a question about the August box. Did any of y'all have a problem using the May Designs code that came w/ the journal? I tried to get on their website via the address maydesigns.com/popsugar and it wouldn't work, so I tried the code on their regular website and it still didn't work. Anyone else have any problems? TIA!


Oh no! That's really strange! I used mine a week or so ago and it worked just fine. Hmmm



I wonder why yours won't work? Maybe shoot May Designs a quick email?


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I searched on YouTube "popsugar fall" and this came up:


 I would Love a set of brushes like this! considering mine consist of a mish mash of different brands , an actual matching set would be great and the fact that it retails for $40 I would never pay that !!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 2, 2013)

Guess it's time to subscribe to this thread. It feels like months since the last PopSugar box... I almost wish they were weekly, though it's good for my wallet that they aren't!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 2, 2013)

Updates- here's to an amazing Septenber box!! I'm hoping for a beanie hat, makeup brushes &amp; a fun read!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Updates- here's to an amazing Septenber box!! I'm hoping for a beanie hat, makeup brushes &amp; a fun read!!


 I could do without a beanie, but I would gladly take some makeup brushes and would LOVE a good book! So excited for this month!! My boyfriend of almost seven years broke up with me a couple weeks ago and I'm just now getting back to normal and interested in these boxes again so I'm hoping September's PopSugar and Ipsy are amazing!


----------



## trin0183 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is anyone's payment processing/complete yet?


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 3, 2013)

> I could do without a beanie, but I would gladly take some makeup brushes and would LOVE a good book! So excited for this month!! My boyfriend of almost seven years broke up with me a couple weeks ago and I'm just now getting back to normal and interested in these boxes again so I'm hoping September's PopSugar and Ipsy are amazing!


 I totally understand where your coming from. I found out a week ago that my first boyfriend got married. I got over it quick because I don't have any feelings for him or anything like that but it was still weird. Hopefully popsugar and ipsy will help you with some retail therapy so you can move forward  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand where your coming from. I found out a week ago that my first boyfriend got married. I got over it quick because I don't have any feelings for him or anything like that but it was still weird. Hopefully popsugar and ipsy will help you with some retail therapy so you can move forward


 Yeah, we've got two kids together. I think that's whats made it so hard. I should've left him a long time ago anyway, lol. He cheated on me for a year and a half and then a few other times after that. Its about time i move on and find someone that will treat me the way i deserve to be treated! Its definitely still hard though. At least its almost fall, my favorite season! This time of year just makes me feel awesome no matter what.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Yeah, we've got two kids together. I think that's whats made it so hard. I should've left him a long time ago anyway, lol. He cheated on me for a year and a half and then a few other times after that. Its about time i move on and find someone that will treat me the way i deserve to be treated! Its definitely still hard though. At least its almost fall, my favorite season! This time of year just makes me feel awesome no matter what.


 I'm so sorry you're going through this. My heart goes out to you. I know how you are feeling and just know you're a beautiful strong woman who doesn't need anyone to be amazing! I may not know you but that exact saying has gotten me through a lot and hope it helps you as well.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Yeah, we've got two kids together. I think that's whats made it so hard. I should've left him a long time ago anyway, lol. He cheated on me for a year and a half and then a few other times after that. Its about time i move on and find someone that will treat me the way i deserve to be treated! Its definitely still hard though. At least its almost fall, my favorite season! This time of year just makes me feel awesome no matter what.


 I know it's hard but remember the world is your oyster. You deserve all the happiness in the world- one day you're going to look back &amp; thank the heavens that he left. You've been given another chance at complete happiness- Take full advantage of it !!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 3, 2013)

I think it's time for Beyonce LindseyJ.


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!  As long as my kids are happy and taken care of, I'm just fine, lol.


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 4, 2013)

> Is anyone's payment processing/complete yet?Â


 My account hasn't been charged yet... Which is odd because it usually is not this late. I'm assuming its because of the holiday?


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 4, 2013)

> My account hasn't been charged yet... Which is odd because it usually is not this late. I'm assuming its because of the holiday?


 I have a longer term sub not month to month and it doesn't even show September on the list. It looks like they are processing the fall style / luxury boxes so maybe well be delayed this month?


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't been charged yet either.


----------



## lipstick18 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm seeing a pattern with my last three boxes that I am charged every first Friday of the month. So my prediction is we will be charged on the 6th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 4, 2013)

> I'm seeing a pattern with my last three boxes that I am charged every first Friday of the month. So my prediction is we will be charged on the 6th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good point! Well I guess it's a birthday present for sure then.


----------



## lipstick18 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good point! Well I guess it's a birthday present for sure then.
Oooo! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been charged anywhere from the 2nd (in April) to the 5th (June and July).  I've been charged as late as the 8th-9th.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been charged anywhere from the 2nd (in April) to the 5th (June and July).  I've been charged as late as the 8th-9th.  
Whew! I was beginning to think I somehow missed the September box and had a moment of anxiety until I read this!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I signed up for POPSUGAR back in august but was told I wouldn't be receiving one until October.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wait listed for September, but it doesn't look like it will happen. I can't wait to see all the photos of what everyone else got though. Even though I won't be receiving one, I am waiting on pins and needles for them to be delivered! I also can't wait to see what is in the Fall Special Edition box.


----------



## nancy771 (Sep 5, 2013)

*updates


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*updates
They're really leaving us in the dark this month. 

Let in the light, Popsugar!!!


----------



## penny13 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're really leaving us in the dark this month. 

Let in the light, Popsugar!!!






Seriously! I was just thinking about this today. I wish they gave us at least one spoiler before we had to commit to the whole box. I just feel like I basically listed everything from the last box to trade/gave it away, and it bums me out to think I might do the same this month.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have good feelings about fall so hopefully this is going to be a great first box!!


----------



## RDolph (Sep 6, 2013)

ARGH! Still no charge on my card! I guess the only good thing is that it will keep me stalking this board longer. I have been having a rough few months, and I need you ladies in my life right now!


----------



## christinef (Sep 6, 2013)

Just got charged! It's still not processing yet but hopefully we'll get them later next week!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

> Just got charged! It's still not processing yet but hopefully we'll get them later next week!


 I checked and I just got charged as well! But I only was charged for 1 month when I had signed up for 3 months initially. Does it go month to month after that? Confused. Oh well, excited things are getting rolling!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 6, 2013)

> I checked and I just got charged as well! But I only was charged for 1 month when I had signed up for 3 months initially. Does it go month to month after that? Confused. Oh well, excited things are getting rolling!


 It will show your next couple months as (paid) when it's processing . No worries


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who hasn't been charged? Why must PopSugar torture me like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't been charged. I've been charged at late as the 8-9th some months.  I would expect delayed shipping though since Fall Style boxes also go out this month.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 7, 2013)

I still haven't been charged and that worries me a bit. Hoping the boxes won't be too terribly delayed! I would love a beanie, an exfoliating mitt, a brush set, a candle, and/or some cider mix. I would also love some movie tickets! I loved that last year. A non-workout DVD (or a simpler dance/relaxation yoga themed one) would be nice too. Resistance bands/a water bottle with a filter would also make me happy as a fitness item.


----------



## lizzyd718 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have finally been charged....I've been tracking my fall box for three days now. I couldn't imagine how impatient I would have been if I opted not to get the fall box....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 7, 2013)

Charged and now processing! Next week for sure! I'm getting the Fall box as well so it should be an exciting week! I also treated myself to a new Kooba purse from Guilt that will arrive next week. I have everything delivered to my husbands office and I'm sure they are going to wonder what s going on!atches::whistling:


----------



## lipstick18 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's what is inside the POPSUGAR Fall Box if anyone is interested!!!



Spoiler








Here is the link to know the detail of the product.

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/09/popsugar-fall-style-must-have-box-spoilers/?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RamblingsOfASuburbanMom+(Ramblings+of+A+Suburban+Mom)


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm glad it didn



> Here's what is inside the POPSUGAR Fall Box if anyone is interested!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is the link to know the detail of the product. http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/09/popsugar-fall-style-must-have-box-spoilers/?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RamblingsOfASuburbanMom+(Ramblings+of+A+Suburban+Mom) 't I'm glad I didn't buy it like I thought about doing. Not for me, I don't think I would have used any of it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lipstick18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what is inside the POPSUGAR Fall Box if anyone is interested!!!



Spoiler








Here is the link to know the detail of the product.

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/09/popsugar-fall-style-must-have-box-spoilers/?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RamblingsOfASuburbanMom+(Ramblings+of+A+Suburban+Mom)

Why didn't I buy this?! This is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 8, 2013)

this month i will have ps overdose - 2 monthly and one luxury box. hoping for a good september box


----------



## Eleda (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad it didn
't
I'm glad I didn't buy it like I thought about doing. Not for me, I don't think I would have used any of it.

^this, same here i will prob not use any of it, it will just go to gifts


----------



## dbf0670 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm also glad I didn't get the special edition box, as it really doesn't scream "fall" to me.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was *this* close to buying the limited edition fall box after seeing the Rachel Zoe ring spoiler, but now I'm really glad I didn't. I know that the retail value of the box is way over $100, but the value to _me_ doesn't. I like all the items and they would certainly have gone to use, but I would never, ever pay $36 for body wash. The shopper bag is nice, but again, $85 for a cotton tote? Nope. Even the ring which I really liked isn't worth $75 to me. I tend to like their regular monthly boxes more so I'm excited to see what this month brings!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

I almost ordered this one but ultimately did not because of that ring.  I hate rings, and it wouldn't fit me anyway.  I was initially kind of bummed I didn't get it after seeing the box contents because there are a few things in there I would have loved, but then I remembered it was $100, not $50.  It's worth $50 to me but definitely not $100.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I almost ordered this one but ultimately did not because of that ring.  I hate rings, and it wouldn't fit me anyway.  I was initially kind of bummed I didn't get it after seeing the box contents because there are a few things in there I would have loved, but then I remembered it was $100, not $50.  It's worth $50 to me but definitely not $100.  

That's how I feel too. I love the contents of the fall box and am excited for the people who got it, but $100 would buy something I really wanted or needed. However, it does make me think I might want to treat myself to a box if they do one around the holidays again, as the contents seem to be getting better.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 8, 2013)

So I'm not subscribed to PS, but I'm thinking about starting it. I saw in previous posts that there is a wait list... I'm wondering if I sign up, when would I get billed? And I'm just kinda wondering on the schematics of it like when it ships, how long shipping takes, etc. Also would love to hear your overall impressions of the box. It's just that $35 is a bit of a splurge, but a lot of the items seem very high end and good quality! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dbf0670 (Sep 8, 2013)

> So I'm not subscribed to PS, but I'm thinking about starting it. I saw in previous posts that there is a wait list... I'm wondering if I sign up, when would I get billed? And I'm just kinda wondering on the schematics of it like when it ships, how long shipping takes, etc. Also would love to hear your overall impressions of the box. It's just that $35 is a bit of a splurge, but a lot of the items seem very high end and good quality! Thanks in advance!


 IIRC, you get charged for the first month whenever you sign up for it. For any months after that, you will be charged somewhere in the beginning of the month. When you sign up, it should tell you which month you will be receiving. I don't think October has sold out yet, but there is a chance your first month could be November if Oct is already sold out. As far as shipping goes, it's not quick. I think it takes about a week-9 days for me to get my package. It usually arrives by the 15th, sometimes closer to the 10th of the month. I love getting a surprise in the mail each month and I always feel its worth the $35. I *have* considered taking a few months off from it, just because there are some other things coming up that I want to spend my money on. We'll see, though.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 8, 2013)

> IIRC, you get charged for the first month whenever you sign up for it. For any months after that, you will be charged somewhere in the beginning of the month. When you sign up, it should tell you which month you will be receiving. I don't think October has sold out yet, but there is a chance your first month could be November if Oct is already sold out. As far as shipping goes, it's not quick. I think it takes about a week-9 days for me to get my package. It usually arrives by the 15th, sometimes closer to the 10th of the month. I love getting a surprise in the mail each month and I always feel its worth the $35. I *have* considered taking a few months off from it, just because there are some other things coming up that I want to spend my money on. We'll see, though.


 Thanks for the info! I've watched a couple unboxing videos and read some reviews and ill b signing up on payday.  can't wait to get my first box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2013)

Popped on here to see if sept shipped... And disappointed to read people talking about the Special box. Quickly looked away but ruined some parts of the surprise for me. Intentionally didn't go to that thread. Would be nice if people are discussing spoilers for another box to at least use the options of hiding them.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 9, 2013)

> Popped on here to see if sept shipped... And disappointed to read people talking about the Special box. Quickly looked away but ruined some parts of the surprise for me. Intentionally didn't go to that thread. Would be nice if people are discussing spoilers for another box to at least use the options of hiding them.


 Me too!:icon_neut


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry Ladies! I edited my post. It completely slipped my mind :-(


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 9, 2013)

That's no reason to apologize ----

LADIES!!!! THE TERM 'SPOILER'  IS IN THE HEADING!!!!!!!!!   Get over it.  If you don't want it to be spoiled -- don't check the thread until you've received your box -- it's senseless to try and reprimand someone about posting spoilers in a thread -- MARKED SPOILERS.... ok, so she posted in the wrong thread... big freaking deal.   Smack your own hands for checking -- don't try to give someone verbal whiplash for posting her opinion -- jesus.    EVERY.  SINGLE.  MONTH.

Mod Edit - Please let's keep it friendly and nice!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 9, 2013)

I normally agree that people shouldn't complain about spoilers when the thread is marked for it, but I get the point on this one. A spoiler from another box was posted. If they were trying to stay spoiler free for the fall box, then they logically wouldn't look at that thread, but would probably still think it was okay to check this one since its a completely different box. I don't care too much either way because I can NEVER go spoiler free, but I know some people do and if I were them, I might be a little upset in this type of situation, too.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's no reason to apologize ----

LADIES!!!! THE TERM 'SPOILER'  IS IN THE HEADING!!!!!!!!!   Get over it.  If you don't want it to be spoiled -- don't check the thread until you've received your box -- it's senseless to try and reprimand someone about posting spoilers in a thread -- MARKED SPOILERS.... ok, so she posted in the wrong thread... big freaking deal.   Smack your own hands for checking -- don't try to give someone verbal whiplash for posting her opinion -- jesus.    EVERY.  SINGLE.  MONTH.  someone has to be a jerk about the spoilers. 

Whooooahhhh there, no need for harshness!

I totally agree that the whole spoiler thing is best avoided by steering clear of ALL Popsugar Must Have threads (it's just too risky!!)

But I think your comment about "verbal whiplash" is kind of ironic. 

Let's all just rejoice in the fact that September boxes are shipping soon...

                                                   YAY


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 9, 2013)

Ladies, let's calm it down a bit. It's a Monday, it's already a not fun day as it is LOL

I can understand in the excitement that some of us wanted to share the special Fall box, which I am super sad not to receive myself as it looks awesome! It's true, it should have stayed in the correct thread, even though this says Spoilers, but this IS for the September box only. In the future if another box is discussed, we can just make sure we put it under a spoiler. It was an accident, however, and it's been fixed. We must remember, it's just products though, there's no need to be angry or start name calling please. 

I've edited some posts that I feel may be a bit over stepping in regards to our Terms of Service. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions in regards to your post if I may have edited it. 

Let's just take a deep breath and look forward to our boxes!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

Whatever is in this month's box, I hope it arrives by the 20th and has stuff I can use for the comic con I'm attending that weekend!A nice hand cream (convention centers tend to be drying), a water bottle (I don't *need* one, but it would be fun to have a new one to break in at this thing), quality earbuds/headphones (I can always use more), some sort of nut for the snack, and a small journal for list-making and note-taking. That would be fantastic.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't wait for this box! This is seriously becoming one of my favorite subscriptions


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's no reason to apologize ----

LADIES!!!! THE TERM 'SPOILER'  IS IN THE HEADING!!!!!!!!!   Get over it.  If you don't want it to be spoiled -- don't check the thread until you've received your box -- it's senseless to try and reprimand someone about posting spoilers in a thread -- MARKED SPOILERS.... ok, so she posted in the wrong thread... big freaking deal.   Smack your own hands for checking -- don't try to give someone verbal whiplash for posting her opinion -- jesus.    EVERY.  SINGLE.  MONTH.

Mod Edit - Please let's keep it friendly and nice! 

Agreed.  Everyone is too damn sensitive here.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wah! Still nothing showing up on FedEx. I was hoping this would be an epic mail week for me! Although it might be nice to get it later. Spread things out a bit!


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Wah! Still nothing showing up on FedEx. I was hoping this would be an epic mail week for me! Although it might be nice to get it later. Spread things out a bit!


Sometimes my box doesn't even show in the FedEx site until I have received it. It's happened once or twice just this year so I am hoping its close.


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 9, 2013)

So I was looking at my past shipping notice and to see when did I get shipping notice for the May box (the same month the summer LE box was shipped). I got shipping notice on May 10th, so if everything is the same (timing wise), I'm hoping that people will start getting shipping notices tomorrow. I still have not gotten a shipping notice for the fall style box, even though I am able to track it by reference. It sucks that it has been stuck in Sacramento, CA since the 5th. I'm juts hoping the next update has the box somewhere in the east coast, since I'm all the way in NY.


----------



## debilynn (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine charged on the 6th and it is still processing. I can't wait to see if it comes close to my most favorite box of the year "September 2012"! That one deseved an award! Here'[s hoping! The movie tickets and that scarf were my favorite things!!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I'm not subscribed to PS, but I'm thinking about starting it. I saw in previous posts that there is a wait list... I'm wondering if I sign up, when would I get billed? And I'm just kinda wondering on the schematics of it like when it ships, how long shipping takes, etc. Also would love to hear your overall impressions of the box. It's just that $35 is a bit of a splurge, but a lot of the items seem very high end and good quality! Thanks in advance!

Do it!!! PopSugar is hands down my favorite subscription. I love the diversity of items they send out--you truly never know what you're going to get, since they don't *just* focus on beauty or accessories or food or fitness. It's always an awesome surprise and the items are usually very high quality. It's pricey compared to some of the other subs but IMO it's well worthwhile--it's the last one I would give up if I had to as far as I'm concerned.

Vis a vis shipping, they ship boxes to further away locations first. They're based in California, so they ship boxes to California addresses last. Slow shipping, but luckily you're in the midwest so you'd probably be one of the first to get yours.


----------



## Dots (Sep 9, 2013)

I really hope PopSugar sends a Sara Happ Lip Scrub someday...red velvet and creme brulee would be perfect for the holidays. It seems very them...


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm ready to see some spoilers already! haha! i checked yesterday and couldnt find mine on Fedex yet.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just checked this morning and nothing in FedEx yet. Hurrrrrrry PopSugar! I'm super impatient!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whooooahhhh there, no need for harshness!

I totally agree that the whole spoiler thing is best avoided by steering clear of ALL Popsugar Must Have threads (it's just too risky!!)

But I think your comment about "verbal whiplash" is kind of ironic. 

Let's all just rejoice in the fact that September boxes are shipping soon...

                                                   YAY

















































































My comment wasn't meant to come across as harsh -- I was simply stating that people need to STOP with the spoiler aggression.  (or create a spoiler-free thread) That's all. Tone doesn't come across during internet correspondence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also -- Let's hope for super fast shipping!  &lt;3  I am already soooo excited about this month... BRING ON THE SPOILERS!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just checked this morning and nothing in FedEx yet. Hurrrrrrry PopSugar! I'm super impatient!

I'm glad I'm not the only one checking obsessively  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 10, 2013)

Hahaha don't shoot me, but I'm kind of hoping this box doesn't come too soon. My boyfriend's mother is staying with us for the next 2 weeks, and I'm already getting the Special Edition box this week, and don't want her to think I'm over-indulgent getting TWO boxes of goodies in two weeks! 

Edit: who am I kidding?? bring it on!!


----------



## smarchese (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine shipped! 4.1lbs


----------



## CLovee (Sep 10, 2013)

I can track by reference as of today! 4.1lbs, too!


----------



## RDolph (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smarchese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine shipped! 4.1lbs

WOOHOO!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, yay! Maybe spoilers by the end of the week? I hope so!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay! Just checked mine again and it's initiated! It's also shipping from New York this month! Woohoo! I hope it's much faster.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Just checked mine again and it's initiated! It's also shipping from New York this month! Woohoo! I hope it's much faster.

Yay!  thanks!!  Maybe the Special ones and the Sept ones will arrive around the same time then... the specials ones are taking forever (and coming from Cali).  Appreciate the update (and shipment location).


----------



## Boxedmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I seriously can't wait anymore! I'm checking here and Instagram like a crazy person even though I pretty much know we won't be getting spoilers yet. I just have a feeling that this month is going to be extra awesome.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 10, 2013)

4.1 lbs? I'm dying of curiosity. Okay, yes, I must admit I caved in to the fall box spoilers but this box will be different I wont peek! I swear. Mine still says not found but I know once it's picked up by FedEx I will have it in two to three days. Ooh boy I can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've lost 15 lbs so I need to celebrate with this box. Yayy!


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

4.1 lbs? I'm dying of curiosity. Okay, yes, I must admit I caved in to the fall box spoilers but this box will be different I wont peek! I swear. Mine still says not found but I know once it's picked up by FedEx I will have it in two to three days. Ooh boy I can't wait!




I've lost 15 lbs so I need to celebrate with this box. Yayy!

Congratulations on the 15 lost lbs.  



  Cheers!


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 10, 2013)

You know it is strange,,, my monthly PS has come from NY the last two months and I love that. I receive it so much faster because I live in Ohio.  The Fall box which I ordered is coming from CA and that takes almost 13 days to get to Ohio.  I hate that...FedEx Smart Post is the worst. I would pay more just to have it ship normal UPS or FedEx. Heck I think the postal service first class would get to me quicker than Smart Post.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

4.1 lbs? I'm dying of curiosity. Okay, yes, I must admit I caved in to the fall box spoilers but this box will be different I wont peek! I swear. Mine still says not found but I know once it's picked up by FedEx I will have it in two to three days. Ooh boy I can't wait!




I've lost 15 lbs so I need to celebrate with this box. Yayy!

You are my hero! Congratulations on your amazing achievement! I have 20 lbs to drop too, and it seems to be taking forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 10, 2013)

> Congratulations on the 15 lost lbs. Â :beer: Â  Cheers!





> You are my hero! Congratulations on your amazing achievement! I have 20 lbs to drop too, and it seems to be taking forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks guys! These comments really mean a lot to me  we all know how hard losing weight is and PopSugar definitely helps with some motivation because I feel anything I get, whether is a purse,necklace or scarf, will look even better if I continue to lose weight . OiiO , Trust me it took a month and half for me to see a change. I even gained weight at one point and out of no where went down 15 lbs, it's weird how the body works . Please Keep me updated I would love to know how your journey goes.


----------



## mabittle4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anybody know how they determine shipping priority?  Like, do they ship the lowest subscription/account numbers first, so the longest subscribers go first?  Or do they ship to certain parts of the country first, ie- east coast, mid west, west coast?  I'm just thinking, it always seems like some people receive their boxes before all of them have even shipped out, so I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to the process?


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anybody know how they determine shipping priority?  Like, do they ship the lowest subscription/account numbers first, so the longest subscribers go first?  Or do they ship to certain parts of the country first, ie- east coast, mid west, west coast?  I'm just thinking, it always seems like some people receive their boxes before all of them have even shipped out, so I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to the process?

I've been told they ship out the boxes that go farther out first, and if there's priority outside of that I don't know. My first box took 5 days to get to me I think, and shipped after a lot of other people even though I live right here lol. I always imagine there must be some kind of early shipping for blog reviewers because there are certain ones who are either really lucky or always seem to get their boxes early.

or maybe that's just the jealousy talking lol.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mabittle4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anybody know how they determine shipping priority?  Like, do they ship the lowest subscription/account numbers first, so the longest subscribers go first?  Or do they ship to certain parts of the country first, ie- east coast, mid west, west coast?  I'm just thinking, it always seems like some people receive their boxes before all of them have even shipped out, so I wonder if there is any rhyme or reason to the process?

It's generally the furthest away first, then a few states away, then the same state. Theoretically so that everyone gets their boxes at the same time, but it never works out that way!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine tend to be shipped after people further away receive theirs. PS desperately needs to reassess their shipping if they truly want all boxes to be delivered within a few days.


----------



## martianeskimo (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't even been charged for this month so I don't know what's going on. I'm guessing I might have some sort of problem that I need to sort out so I emailed CS.


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine usually takes 8 days from initiated to at my door. I live in west Texas. I swear sometimes they see the popsugar box and consciously avoid it! I have had other things delivered by smart post from CA and they don't take nearly as long.

I still have no tracking by reference but I am really excited about a 4lb box! I keep trying to think of the heavier stuff that might be in there. Maybe a book or lotion?


----------



## Kali Marie (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello All!

First post here, though I have read a lot of the blogs on here and this thread. I've noticed some of you referring to tracking by reference for your box. This is a new term for me (I'm only 4 months or so intro my sub addictions!) Would one of you mind explaining to me how I might do that myself? I would really appreciate it! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy September boxes!


----------



## Yeti (Sep 10, 2013)

> Hello All! First post here, though I have read a lot of the blogs on here and this thread. I've noticed some of you referring to tracking by reference for your box. This is a new term for me (I'm only 4 months or so intro my sub addictions!)Â Would one of you mind explaining to me how I might do that myself? I would really appreciate it! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy September boxes!


 Welcome to MUT! The track by reference is fun - just jot down your pop sugar account number and head to fed ex tracking. Pick the track by reference option (this shows up just under the regular track tab on the left for me). Enter your account number in the big reference box, then select your country from the drop down menu on the right and enter your zip code below that. It's like magic, and lets you follow your tracking well before they send an email.


----------



## Kali Marie (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you Yeti~~ That sounds amazing. I am now going to be refreshing fedex like a hawk looking for my reference number to be found! Thank you for taking the time to explain that to me. I'm so excited for the september box - I can't decide whether I'm truly disappointed when I check this thread and there are not any spoilers or whether I'm happy because then the box will be a surprise. I want spoilers badly...and I don't! Oh but I do....


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 11, 2013)

my box says its shipping from ny tonight 4.1 lbs!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine finally has updated, it is being delivered from NY. My boxes have always left from CA...maybe it will be here faster  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 11, 2013)

Crazy! Mine is also coming from NY! They've always come from Cali... I'd love to get it faster! =) can't wait for spoilers!! From the weight it sounds like it'll be a good one! =D


----------



## mabittle4 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine still says "not found" but I'm hoping a 4.1 lbs box means we get a good book or a nice, hefty candle.  I'm also dreaming of Starbucks' Pumpkin Spice Via... mmm.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 11, 2013)

4.1 lbs, initiated out of NY also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ldoctor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know it is strange,,, my monthly PS has come from NY the last two months and I love that. I receive it so much faster because I live in Ohio.  The Fall box which I ordered is coming from CA and that takes almost 13 days to get to Ohio.  I hate that...FedEx Smart Post is the worst. I would pay more just to have it ship normal UPS or FedEx. Heck I think the postal service first class would get to me quicker than Smart Post.






Yay!!! Hi Buckeye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 11, 2013)

Go Bucks!!! I am in Cleveland, but my daughter goes to Ohio State!  Hopefully our boxes arrive on Sat. That is my best guess right now.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 11, 2013)

My box is already on the move! It usually takes DAYS to even move in California, so shipping out of New York definitely seems faster so far! They usually take about 8-9 days to get to me after shipment. We'll see how this one goes.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in MI and mine is showing initiated out of NY- yay!! I bet I'll get this box before my fall style box. Really hoping for a book- I just got done with devil wears revenge - I thought the book was ok- nothing great. Safe haven was really good- I totally didn't see the climax coming. I'm ready for a new fall read read


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 11, 2013)

My fall box has not shipped but my regular box has. Weird. In any case, I am looking forward to some popsugar!


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 11, 2013)

> thanks guys! These comments really mean a lot to me  we all know how hard losing weight is and PopSugar definitely helps with some motivation because I feel anything I get, whether is a purse,necklace or scarf, will look even better if I continue to lose weight . OiiO , Trust me it took a month and half for me to see a change. I even gained weight at one point and out of no where went down 15 lbs, it's weird how the body works . Please Keep me updated I would love to know how your journey goes.


 It took me almost a year to loose 15 so I hear you. It's actually reassuring to hear I'm not the only one who actually started gaining before loosing. It's been 8 months and I'm going through a "rough patch" again. Sometimes my body just randomly gains weight. It's frustrating. Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine shipped out yesterday evening from NY and left NJ this morning! I'm trying to stay spoiler free this month. We'll see how that goes. I've also lost 15 pounds recently. Having a much tougher time to do it while breastfeeding because of the cravings, but the babe is almost 15 months, so it's well past time to lose the baby weight. With her brothers back in school, I'm doing a lot better getting in the exercise, especially since it'll be cooling down.


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My fall box has not shipped but my regular box has. Weird. In any case, I am looking forward to some popsugar!

SAME!!!  Maybe they're sending all the fall boxes out of CA and all the regular boxes out of NY and we just happen to be stuck waiting to ship in CA!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 11, 2013)

> Mine shipped out yesterday evening from NY and left NJ this morning! I'm trying to stay spoiler free this month. We'll see how that goes. I've also lost 15 pounds recently. Having a much tougher time to do it while breastfeeding because of the cravings, but the babe is almost 15 months, so it's well past time to lose the baby weight. With her brothers back in school, I'm doing a lot better getting in the exercise, especially since it'll be cooling down.


 Yay for losing the baby weight! I have the weight watchers app and a 14 month old, and tracking my eating has been the best for me. I have lost over 10 lbs since July. ITA that breast feeding makes it really hard to diet. You have to worry about making enough milk for the baby and everything. Good luck mama! And congrats!


----------



## summergal80 (Sep 11, 2013)

The August box came in at 3.3 lbs. so this Sept box is almost a pound heavier. Not sure why that excites me, but it does!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 11, 2013)

My box shipped! Should get here I would guess by the 17th! Finally !


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Yay for losing the baby weight! I have the weight watchers app and a 14 month old, and tracking my eating has been the best for me. I have lost over 10 lbs since July. ITA that breast feeding makes it really hard to diet. You have to worry about making enough milk for the baby and everything. Good luck mama! And congrats!


 Thanks! I use the Livestrong app, and I could never lose any weight if I didn't track. It's the only way to hold myself accountable. She's been weaning herself for a couple months and pretty much only nurses in the mornings, so I feel more comfortable cutting back a little more and exercising more strenuously.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 11, 2013)

I am shocked I didn't receive my popsugar box yet, I always get it on the 10th of every month. This time nothing, still processing and has been like that for days. Last month I never got a tracking number till a couple days after I received the box. I just hope I get it soon. I hope there is a new book in this one cause I would love to have a new read. Especially since winter is approaching.


----------



## notsousual (Sep 11, 2013)

Having this subscription and living in Cali is kind of a bummer. My Fall Style box is still in the initiation stage (since 09/04) and the label for the Stepmber box hasn't even been generated yet. :/ It should only take two days to arrive at my house from Gilroy. Come on Popsugar!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 11, 2013)

Shouldn't we have spoilers already?! lol. Mine isn't even showing up on FedEx yet!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so ready for a spoiler!! My box isn't showing up in fed ex, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah why didn't they just ship the other boxes at a different time? There's no need to have a fall box go out on 9/1. Those could have shipped late August if they wanted to go out earlier. Fall semester started a couple of weeks ago at most colleges.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Sep 11, 2013)

My box isn't showing up in FedEx yet.  ):  I ordered the "Special Edition box" and got that this morning.  Love it!  But I kind of wish the sent out the monthly box in the beginning of the month like the usually do and sent out the special edition box later. No biggie...


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 11, 2013)

"Not found" ... :esel_tripmotz:


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 11, 2013)

ðŸ˜«My shipping info for the Fall Box has yet to update...it's been sitting in Gilroy, CA for a week now. My September box shipped yesterday and is already on the move...#thismakesnosense


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 11, 2013)

My tracking finally works! but it's only at that "shipment info received" status. Yay for first box!!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 11, 2013)

still nothing, although only slightly annoying bc I dont want to wait ha! what bugs me is

 no spoilers 




 i need someone to get their box. I NEED TO KNOW lol


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a feeling we'll get spoilers tomorrow or maybe it's just my wishful thinking!!


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 11, 2013)

I live in new york and still nothing. its still in processing. wish we all got our monthly boxes already. what i never understand is why does it go from new york to jersey to penn back to ny when it could get to my house in like 1-2 days but it takes 4-7 extra days to get to me. makes no sense to me.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikky25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in new york and still nothing. its still in processing. wish we all got our monthly boxes already. what i never understand is why does it go from new york to jersey to penn back to ny when it could get to my house in like 1-2 days but it takes 4-7 extra days to get to me. makes no sense to me.

I live in upstate ny and I've never understood this either. its like our boxes are visiting relatives in other states before getting here! makes no sense at all


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah in the Atlanta area the boxes always seem to hang out in kennesaw for a day and then take days after that. They should just let us go up there and get the box.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 11, 2013)

I live near buffalo. Its just our luck that it takes a detour instead of straight to us.


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 11, 2013)

Â 

its getting closer...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Â 


Â Help
Â Â Â Hide
Date/Time
Activity
Â 
Location

Â -Â 
Â 9/11/2013Â Â -Â Â Wednesday
10:45 am
Departed FedEx location

Â 
KEASBEY, NJ

2:18 am
Arrived at FedEx location

Â 
KEASBEY, NJ


Â -Â 
Â 9/10/2013Â Â -Â Â Tuesday
11:13 pm
Left FedEx origin facility

Â 
NEWBURGH, NY

10:10 pm
Arrived at FedEx location

Â 
NEWBURGH, NY

5:06 pm
Picked up

Â 
NEWBURGH, NY


Â


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah in the Atlanta area the boxes always seem to hang out in kennesaw for a day and then take days after that. They should just let us go up there and get the box.

Yes! I don't get it, my fall box has now gone from Ellenwood, to Atlanta, To Kennesaw, and now it's in Smyrna. I feel like they want to torture us!


----------



## lizzyd718 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine goes through ellenwood and then Atlanta.... But because I love on the Alabama side near Columbus, GA, it then goes through the columbus post office (which I could drive to in less than 2 minutes) to the Montgomery one just to come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine is only 13 hours away from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It seems that it moved faster this way than coming from CA.

I may have my box by the beginning of next week...it would be amazing if it was by the end of this week.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 11, 2013)

So I'm a bit confused... I signed up today for PS. It said I will get October as my first month. I did monthly billing, but it says my next billing date is December 2013. Does this make sense to anyone? Because its really not adding up in my head. My thought are that I would pay for the first month now, but receive Octobers box. Then starting the beginning of November, I'd start the regular monthly billing. So I'm just not sure where December is coming from. Any ideas?


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's a screenshot in case that helps it make a bit more sense to anyone. And the part that I cropped out with my name and all that says October Must Have Box.


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you do the 3 month sub? That's the only reason I would think the next payment would be in December, esp since it says waitlist, so maybe there's a chance you will get the Sept. box? ETA,  I just noticed you said you did monthly...so i'm at a loss lol


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 11, 2013)

> So I'm a bit confused... I signed up today for PS. It said I will get October as my first month. I did monthly billing, but it says my next billing date is December 2013. Does this make sense to anyone? Because its really not adding up in my head. My thought are that I would pay for the first month now, but receive Octobers box. Then starting the beginning of November, I'd start the regular monthly billing. So I'm just not sure where December is coming from. Any ideas?


 You are absolutely correct! You were charged today for the oct box. Your next billing should occur the first week of nov for the nov box and so on for each month following. If by chance you get the sept box off of the wait list, then your next billing should be the first week of oct for the oct box. The dec billing makes no sense! You should send them an email asking for clarification . This is their email : [email protected]


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 12, 2013)

It would be nice if we got a Fall makeup palette.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine has not shipped yet it's been stuck in the shipment information sent to fedex stage for 3 days now.


----------



## mabittle4 (Sep 12, 2013)

We have tracking info!  Woo-hoo!  Looking back at previous boxes, it seems like my shipping info is usually received on a Wednesday and then I get the box the following Wednesday.  So... I'm going in to hiding for the next week to avoid spoilers.  And I'll be back when I eventually cave because everybody else received their boxes years before me.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 12, 2013)

woke up this morning to find out i still have no tracking number and its still in processing....they are really slow this month. on an upside i have 3 other boxes already on their way. i bet ill get those before popsugar.... xD


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikky25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  woke up this morning to find out i still have no tracking number and its still in processing....they are really slow this month. on an upside i have 3 other boxes already on their way. i bet ill get those before popsugar.... xD
No tracking number for me either. This must be a really good box that its taking them so long to ship, or at least I'm hoping for it to be a really good box


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 12, 2013)

> No tracking number for me either. This must be a really good box that its taking them so long to ship, or at least I'm hoping for it to be a really good box


 I think they are just delayed shipping because they sent the fall style box first. Mine shows as initiated yesterday


----------



## annifer (Sep 12, 2013)

They should have sent the September boxes first and then the fall boxes after.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They should have sent the September boxes first and then the fall boxes after.
I agree


----------



## summergal80 (Sep 12, 2013)

My estimated delivery date according to FedEx tracking says Saturday!! Argh! the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikky25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They should have sent the September boxes first and then the fall boxes after.

Well, we did pay for the Fall Style boxes in early August, I'd be a little miffed that they delayed shipping them until mid-September, especially since we were told they'd arrive by mid month.

I've been with PS about a year now, and they used to send monthly boxes out at seemingly random times, sometimes mid-month (I remember getting my Oct and Nov boxes in the 3rd or 4th week of the month) so the fact that they've been consistently charging early in the month and shipping shortly after is a pretty big improvement than how it used to be.

I can't wait for my fall box and my Sept monthly box, and no spoilers yet just adds to the fun.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 12, 2013)

I kinda wish there was spoilers already cause i just wanna know already. Lol


----------



## annifer (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Well, we did pay for the Fall Style boxes in early August, I'd be a little miffed that they delayed shipping them until mid-September, especially since we were told they'd arrive by mid month.

I've been with PS about a year now, and they used to send monthly boxes out at seemingly random times, sometimes mid-month (I remember getting my Oct and Nov boxes in the 3rd or 4th week of the month) so the fact that they've been consistently charging early in the month and shipping shortly after is a pretty big improvement than how it used to be.

I can't wait for my fall box and my Sept monthly box, and no spoilers yet just adds to the fun.  

SInce it's not even fall yet technically, it seems they could of waited to ship those after the September boxes.  I'm not even getting the fall box, but I wish I was after seeing what was in it.


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 12, 2013)

My box shows estimated delivery for Monday.  I may end up going spoiler free this month and not by choice.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine has left MD but still shows no date of delivery


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 12, 2013)

My tracking shows delivery for Saturday... now if only my Fall box would ship!


----------



## s112095 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine shows Saturday delivery now. I'm hoping it actually shows up tomorrow after it's Chicago to New Berlin and back shuffle. 

I'm new to the group, but I've been subscribing since March.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *s112095* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine shows Saturday delivery now. I'm hoping it actually shows up tomorrow after it's Chicago to New Berlin and back shuffle. 

I'm new to the group, but I've been subscribing since March.
Chicago here also... I think that is the goofiest thing. Unless you are bringing me back some cheese curds, can't you just stay put in Chicago PS box?!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 12, 2013)

Still no tracking here in NYC... Anyone else?? Waaahhh!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
SInce it's not even fall yet technically, it seems they could of waited to ship those after the September boxes.  I'm not even getting the fall box, but I wish I was after seeing what was in it.

Well that's just what they called it, I'd hardly call it a "fall box" by any means.  

I think I was charged last Thursday, seems reasonable for them to start shipping boxes within 3-5 business days of being charged.  My box initiated to FedEx yesterday (I think), so I don't feel that it's extremely delayed.  Especially if people are getting them this week.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 12, 2013)

No tracking in San Francisco yet. I'd be thrilled if either of my boxes made any movement. Then I could get on with my life.  :wacko:


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine is still not showing up on FedEx!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine was initiated on Tuesday and it still says the same thing.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 12, 2013)

Is anyone else getting annoyed by all the "Boxycharm" instagram pictures tagged as #PopSugarMustHave and other sub boxes???? If you have to advertise by doing that I'm guessing you're not too legit!! (plus it's all cheapo drugstore brand stuff...)


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 12, 2013)

> Is anyone else getting annoyed by all the "Boxycharm" instagram pictures tagged as #PopSugarMustHave and other sub boxes???? If you have to advertise by doing that I'm guessing you're not too legit!! (plus it's all cheapo drugstore brand stuff...)


 YES. I hate them!! =P


----------



## thegirlinapt12 (Sep 12, 2013)

_I also have not gotten any tracking number. This is getting annoying but maybe that's because I'm so excited for my box I have no problem waiting for it I just want confirmation that it actually shipped and it's not just sitting at Fedex somewhere_


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Mine shows Saturday delivery now. I'm hoping it actually shows up tomorrow after it's Chicago to New Berlin and back shuffle.Â  I'm new to the group, but I've been subscribing since March.


 Mine does that same route. But mine doesn't have a delivery date yet!


----------



## s112095 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully yours is in the same load. That would suck to know some Chicago people have theirs but yours is MIA. But my account is still processing, I tracked by reference because patience isn't my thing.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope I get an initiated today, because Fedex's 'not found' is driving me crazy I need to see some progress 




 I also saw there were a bunch of posts and thought there would be spoilers, alas....


----------



## emmzk25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine initiated on Tuesday but has yet to move from New York ... ðŸ˜¢


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 12, 2013)

I keep coming here hoping that theres a spoiler! Maybe by Saturday we'll have one.


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine initiated on Tuesday but has yet to move from New York ... ðŸ˜¢

Same as mine! I keep checking hoping to see an update.. but no such luck!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else getting annoyed by all the "Boxycharm" instagram pictures tagged as #PopSugarMustHave and other sub boxes???? If you have to advertise by doing that I'm guessing you're not too legit!! (plus it's all cheapo drugstore brand stuff...)

Ugh, yes! So annoying.


----------



## mrskatemarie (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else getting annoyed by all the "Boxycharm" instagram pictures tagged as #PopSugarMustHave and other sub boxes???? If you have to advertise by doing that I'm guessing you're not too legit!! (plus it's all cheapo drugstore brand stuff...)

Ugh, yes! So annoying.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 12, 2013)

> You are absolutely correct! You were charged today for the oct box. Your next billing should occur the first week of nov for the nov box and so on for each month following. If by chance you get the sept box off of the wait list, then your next billing should be the first week of oct for the oct box. The dec billing makes no sense! You should send them an email asking for clarification . This is their email : [email protected]


 Thank you! I emailed them, so hopefully I will hear back soon. I would hate to miss out on a box because of this!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine was supposed to ship yesterday ( Anticipated ship date :Wed 9/11/2013 11:28 pm) but it didn't. I was really hoping for Saturday to be my delivery day so I wouldn't be tempted to look at spoilers. I wish I had my husbands patience.


----------



## ydlr20 (Sep 12, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!! Mine initiated


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 12, 2013)

I copied this off the Facebook page: We know you're anxiously awaiting your POPSUGAR Must Have boxes and believe us, they're worth the wait! All boxes should be shipped out towards the end of this week and through next week, but if you have any specific questions please feel free to reach out to our Customer Support team at [email protected] or on Twitter at @MustHaveSupport and they'll take good care of you. Enjoy!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm hoping for a nice night cream.... Just ran out of mine!


----------



## countryqueen (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see what comes in this box! I have been contemplating getting a subscription since last September, and since I've been stalking Pop Sugar's facebook page for months to check out their reveals, I figured I probably should have ordered long ago! Anyways, I signed up in the middle of August and am not getting my first one until October...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sad, but excited for when I finally DO get it!


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I copied this off the Facebook page: We know you're anxiously awaiting your POPSUGAR Must Have boxes and believe us, they're worth the wait! All boxes should be shipped out towards the end of this week and through next week, but if you have any specific questions please feel free to reach out to our Customer Support team at [email protected] or on Twitter at @MustHaveSupport and they'll take good care of you. Enjoy!
I hope I get an email by morning....im too excited i just want a spoiler or the box right now!!! ugh xD


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Can't wait to see what comes in this box! I have been contemplating getting a subscription since last September, and since I've been stalking Pop Sugar's facebook page for months to check out their reveals, I figured I probably should have ordered long ago! Anyways, I signed up in the middle of August and am not getting my first one until October...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sad, but excited for when I finally DO get it!Â


 I just signed up and will be getting my first box in October as well! I can't wait! I can't believe I didn't sign up earlier... Subs are becoming my addiction though. Lol.


----------



## annifer (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine is finally in transit.  No estimated delivery date yet.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just signed up and will be getting my first box in October as well! I can't wait! I can't believe I didn't sign up earlier... Subs are becoming my addiction though. Lol.

Since the beginning of August, I started subscriptions to Popsugar (and their Fall Box), ipsy, Birchbox, Julep, tried a few one-time beauty boxes, and made a few Hautelook purchases as well. It is SUCH AN ADDICTION.

My roommate thinks I've gone crazy since packages show up weekly.

I think they're just jealous, hahaa


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 12, 2013)

In case anyone is curious or if someone else had the same problem with the billing, this is the reply I got from PS. Hi Casey, Thanks for reaching out. We would like to apologize for any confusion, however we would like to assure you that you will be billed in November as well. We are currently looking into this issue, however it is purely cosmetic so you're all set to receive uninterrupted service. Enjoy! POPSUGAR Support


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Since the beginning of August, I started subscriptions to Popsugar (and their Fall Box), ipsy, Birchbox, Julep, tried a few one-time beauty boxes, and made a few Hautelook purchasesÂ as well. It is SUCH AN ADDICTION. My roommate thinks I've gone crazy since packages show up weekly. I thinkÂ they're just jealous, hahaaÂ :yey:


 My bf keeps wondering why I keep getting boxes like this in the mail too! He thinks I'm being frugal with my $ and doesn't get that the stuff is actually a great deal! Lol. And his bday is coming up in November. I'm gonna be getting him a sub to brobox and mystery tackle box (fishing lures and stuff). I'm hoping that it will put sub boxes into his terms and hell understand then. Lmao.


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 12, 2013)

Still no shipping 



 I was planning on staying spoiler free til the 15th because i would normally have my box by then and I was doing really well but now I've given up....I just want to see what's inside!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Estimated delivery is on Wednesday for me. My box only traveled 30 miles today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want this box! It is driving me crazy how badly I want my box lol.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My bf keeps wondering why I keep getting boxes like this in the mail too! He thinks I'm being frugal with my $ and doesn't get that the stuff is actually a great deal! Lol. And his bday is coming up in November. I'm gonna be getting him a sub to brobox and mystery tackle box (fishing lures and stuff). I'm hoping that it will put sub boxes into his terms and hell understand then. Lmao.

I had thought about getting my bf a sub to brobox or even birchbox man (because it's SO much better my birchbox!!) Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've never heard of bro box - I must check it out!! I've gotten my hubby the last limited edition PS for men box- he loved it!!! He has sooo many cool sunglasses but he wears those wood proofs almost everyday - looks kinda funny in his suit but he pulls it off.. Lol! I'm personally not a fan of bbman- for $20 it just kind of meh. I got it for him for the first 4 months but nothing was really too exciting- just my opinion...


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 12, 2013)

F



> I've never heard of bro box - I must check it out!! I've gotten my hubby the last limited edition PS for men box- he loved it!!! He has sooo many cool sunglasses but he wears those wood proofs almost everyday - looks kinda funny in his suit but he pulls it off.. Lol! I'm personally not a fan of bbman- for $20 it just kind of meh. I got it for him for the first 4 months but nothing was really too exciting- just my opinion...[/quote Unfortunately, there's not a lot of info for bro box online... I guess there's not tons of guys willing to blog and YouTube their unboxings. Lol. I found this review though if anyone is interested in seeing what's in it. http://greyduckblogging.weebly.com/38/post/2013/07/bro-box-review.html


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine arrived in and left Memphis today! Hopefully I get it Saturday or Monday.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never heard of bro box - I must check it out!! I've gotten my hubby the last limited edition PS for men box- he loved it!!! He has sooo many cool sunglasses but he wears those wood proofs almost everyday - looks kinda funny in his suit but he pulls it off.. Lol! I'm personally not a fan of bbman- for $20 it just kind of meh. I got it for him for the first 4 months but nothing was really too exciting- just my opinion...

I really like bespoke for a men's subscription!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dayzeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had thought about getting my bf a sub to brobox or even birchbox man (because it's SO much better my birchbox!!) Decisions, decisions...

I got the bf a 3 month for Christmas to test it out and he got one he really loved just for the shoehorn but he didn't care for it - he got shave cream every month and if you take out the big product it's really not that exciting - but it depends on the guy, for him it was about trying new samples and it was definitely lacking in that regard. Heard great things about the bespoke box, too.

In my desperation i went through the different sugar sub-sites to peek through their 'september musthaves' and I'm seeing an animal print theme for this month? I'm desperate for something, I may be imagining things.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! I will definitely have to look into Bespoke --- sounds interesting. My man is pretty beard-y though so shaving cream might be fun for him, although when it comes down to it he has his routine and is pretty happy with it. Maybe for Christmas I'll try a 3-month of....?

TBD 





p.s. I think that smiley may be deformed 



 (&lt;---this one is not)


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Still no tracking...


----------



## smarchese (Sep 13, 2013)

I might be getting mine today!  The estimated delivery is tomorrow, but my PS box usually comes a day earlier than that.  And it's in my city as of early this morning.


----------



## Boxedmom (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smarchese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might be getting mine today!  The estimated delivery is tomorrow, but my PS box usually comes a day earlier than that.  And it's in my city as of early this morning.


Yay! My box always does that too. I hope you get it


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smarchese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might be getting mine today!  The estimated delivery is tomorrow, but my PS box usually comes a day earlier than that.  And it's in my city as of early this morning.
i hope u get it too cause i need spoilers already since my tracking number is still not happening


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 13, 2013)

My box is at my local post office with an estimated delivery of Monday - argh!


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is at my local post office with an estimated delivery of Monday - argh!
go to your post office and pick it up!!!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 13, 2013)

mine will be here Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for spoilers...I usually receive after many of you, so someone must get theirs today.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine will be here Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for spoilers...I usually receive after many of you, so someone must get theirs today.
i didnt and im still waiting on a tracking number....but i did get my beauty box 5 though


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

Still hoping for a spoiler today!! Mine still isn't showing up on Fedex, but I don't really care when I get mine at this point. I just want to know whats in it already!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh come on!!!!!!! :scream3: getting shaky over here--- I need my fix!!!lol


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 13, 2013)

I want spoilers!!! Haha! I would love to get the Evian face spray and some awesome mascara. I didn't think I would like that Evian spray that I received from FabFitFun, but it's awesome! I spray it on after my concealer and powder and it makes my skin look so radiant and dewy.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

Please someone give me a spoiler. :bawling:


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 13, 2013)

I want some type of spoiler but at the same time not really because it will make it that more difficult to not click that spoiler and see what we are getting lol


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Someone just has to get theirs today!!! I am in FL, so I think I have to wait the longest. This thread keeps me sane.


----------



## lilnole04 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one totally losing it for spoilers!! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that someone gets theirs today!! I'm in Fl too so I feel your pain debilynn!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in Georgia so we are almost last...hoping for spoilers today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sampinka (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my box! Don't have time to go into details but this is what is has:

P.S. You're Invited - Book

Barr Co. Diffuser

Set of Headbands

Set of Coasters

Energy Snacks

Apple Peach Bar


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> Got my box! Don't have time to go into details but this is what is has: P.S. You're Invited - Book Barr Co. Diffuser Set of Headbands Set of Coasters Energy Snacks Apple Peach Bar


 thank you


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sampinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box! Don't have time to go into details but this is what is has:

P.S. You're Invited - Book

Barr Co. Diffuser

Set of Headbands

Set of Coasters

Energy Snacks

Apple Peach Bar
hmm... i'm a little underwhelmed...


----------



## sampinka (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmm... i'm a little underwhelmed... 

Yea I agree. It's my first box and a little disappointing.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sampinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yea I agree. It's my first box and a little disappointing.

This is only my 2nd box.. and i'm starting to wonder if its worth it. Last months box was ok.. better than this box sounds.. but nothing made me so excited to get it. It's like once I decide to subscribe they started sending out "boring" boxes.


----------



## RDolph (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmm... i'm a little underwhelmed...

Me too. I mean, the diffuser will be nice. Mine from last year (August? September? October?) is just about kicked. And maybe the book will be a gift, but I was really hoping for awesome. I loved last month, and thought maybe they would continue...


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see a pic. I am going to take a break after this box. The 3 months I have had PS were not the most exciting for me. The previous boxes looked soo good!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> hmm... i'm a little underwhelmed...Â


 I know me too. I'm not excited of the contents in the box. I want make up, purses, jewelry, stuff I can wear. Idk....


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm well I think it depends on exactly what the other items look like/brand. The book looks good, and I googled that diffuser and it looks like it is around $46


----------



## sampinka (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is only my 2nd box.. and i'm starting to wonder if its worth it. Last months box was ok.. better than this box sounds.. but nothing made me so excited to get it. It's like once I decide to subscribe they started sending out "boring" boxes.

Exactly. I'm especially bummed there was no beauty product or an accessory. Especially since last year's September box had the Benefit palette and an awesome scarf.

Unless my box is missing something...


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see a picture:

 

~P.S. Youâ€™re Invited (40+ DIY Projects for All Your Fashion, Home Decor &amp; Entertaining Needs) ($15.91)
~Barr Co. Diffuser ($45)
I found some links.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2013)

Uh oh. Is that book a crafty DIY book? My living space is *doomed*. I might have to give it to my sil just so I won't be tempted to make everything. This box is actually more my speed than the past few boxes, and I liked those boxes.


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *countryqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can't wait to see what comes in this box! I have been contemplating getting a subscription since last September, and since I've been stalking Pop Sugar's facebook page for months to check out their reveals, I figured I probably should have ordered long ago! Anyways, I signed up in the middle of August and am not getting my first one until October...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sad, but excited for when I finally DO get it! 
I am in the same boat. When I signed up, they said I would be receiving September, but i received an email later in the day saying they had told me incorrectly and i would be receiving October as my first box. From what has been reported, I am kind of glad my first box is not until next month.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

> I can't wait to see a picture: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I found some links. Yay a spoiler!!!! I think the first item sounds cute and fun and the second will be useful. Excited to see and try this stuff. But yeah it's a little less fun than some of the boxes I've gotten. I really liked may and June.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

I definitely need to see these things, especially the hair accessory, before I can whine about not getting a gorgeous necklace or bracelet or fashion accessory that seems to be in every box save this one lol.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 13, 2013)

It just doesn't seem like anything in the box isn't something I could find myself. Even if I don't know the brands.. headbands I can get anywhere, I probably have about 40 headbands right now. Coasters.. again I can get anywhere. The snacks sound ok i'll need to see them first. I was not a fan of last months apples. The P.S. Your Invited... Pinterest in book form? And finally sure the reed diffuser is $46 but again I was expecting to get products I normally wouldn't try or find.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, I'm excited about it and can't wait to see pics. I almost bought a diffuser just yesterday, and I love craft books. Yay!

I'm disappointed in the food though. I told myself that anything coming from PopSugar wouldn't count as breaking the horrible diet I'm on this month. (It's simple: I can eat anything â€“ as long as I make it from scratch. Being the world's worst cook, my family has nicknamed it the starvation diet.) I was really, really hoping this month's snack would involve chocolate!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Going to reserve judgement til I see pics but first thoughts are not all that great.no beauty item?


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 13, 2013)

Are the 

coasters the paper kind? 
I'll probably like this box but I am desperate for a picture. lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

Some of them have been huge values for me but this one will probably break even instead. I mean it's not about money necessarily but I ask myself "is the experience of subbing worth $35 to me?" It will all get used and i didnt have to pick it out so yes. If the headband is awesome that will push the value way up. I may look into getting myself a little beauty present this month though...


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope they're not paper !!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm also one for seeing it before I make a judgement call, but my initial thoughts are it's not one of the "best" boxes they've put together but not nearly the "worst" either (hello January box, I'm looking at YOU).


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm excited about this box! I'm not quite sure why because nothing aboutit should be exciting to me, but it is!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Haha January would be tough to beat. Pretty sure those marshmallow bits are fossilizing in my pantry.i should probably toss them.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll have to see it, but it sounds underwhelming.  What kind of headbands I wonder? I've 3 one gallon-sized bags of headbands, I love them when they fit, whether on my natural hair or one of my wigs.  I guess I'll donate the book to our local library.

  Was really hoping for a Fall makeup palette.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't wait for a picture! I was REALLY expecting a scarf though, especially since there wasn't one in the fall box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can't wait for a picture! I was REALLY expecting a scarf though, especially since there wasn't one in the fall box.

Ughh same!! Now I feel less guilty about spending a small fortune on a gorgeous DVF scarf the other day though! 






Seriously though.... let's get some pictures!! I'm dying to see what kind of headbands!!


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe there isn't a scarf, makeup item or jewelry. So bummed. I really don't need a $45 diffuser, I guess I'll gift that. I can't believe that's the most expensive item in the box, could've included a nice makeup palette for $45. I don't want to pass too much judgment until I get the box, though.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 13, 2013)

No but really, can someone post a pic so I can stop obsessively reloading the page? Please?


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm excited about the headbands. I hope they turn out to be cute! I don't need coasters but they will be a nice to gift to someone. Everything else is okay...


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 13, 2013)

the book is lame....i was hoping for one to actually read


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal

Unless I'm missing something, your account is private...


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 13, 2013)

The lacklusterness (word?) of this box may have just thrown me into the arms of FabFitFun. Haha! I may sign up for their fall box if I still can. Anyone else signed up to receive that one?


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal

You're private  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  And also my hero for going to the PO to pick up your box!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok, thought I started on the right foot. First Instagram ....


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

I took them in my car! That's why so small, I didn't even make it home!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

JenV, I saw that u got a diffuser at target the other day on clearance, I was so jealous! I think I actually hugged mine, really nice scent.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm gonna need to see a picture ASAP!!! So that means nowish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm actually pretty intrigued by this box. It isn't as wonderful as some of my favorites from this summer (loved the scarf box, and the box with the sun hat!), but it sounds pretty fun! The DIY book looks interesting on Amazon, I was just about to pick up some new candles for my room but a diffuser will be just fine, and I'm excited to see the headbands. Hopefully I'll stay this excited when my box finally arrives


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay, I see now!  THANK YOU!!


----------



## katiew (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stasi7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The lacklusterness (word?) of this box may have just thrown me into the arms of FabFitFun. Haha! I may sign up for their fall box if I still can. Anyone else signed up to receive that one?

I just did last week... wondering how it will be since it is a little more than popsugar. I found a $10 code for a first box that was on another website reviewing their last box, but it didn't work. I e-mailed to see if they would honor it.... hoping it works!


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Me too! I love variety and trying new things. Monthly birthday present


----------



## Boxedmom (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal

SPOILERS (How do I hide them?)

Thanks! It looks pretty so far from what I can see! I was hoping for a candle or movie tickets but I actually almost bought coasters last week and need a diffuser so I won't complain


----------



## zandalee (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal
Thanks for posting the pictures.  I found a link to the coasters. 

http://riflepaperco.com/item/Botanical_Coaster_Set_/250

They look really pretty.


----------



## cmello (Sep 13, 2013)

Can someone post her Instagram pic....???


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal

Yayy!! Thank you!! Could you post a pic of the headbands?? Or tell us what brand they are?? (sorry... I'm literally fiending over here)


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

The coasters are indeed paper...


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yayy!! Thank you!! Could you post a pic of the headbands?? Or tell us what brand they are?? (sorry... I'm literally fiending over here)

Yes! I want to see the headbands, too! Although I've never worn a headband in my life...haha!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oooh what is the Shoptiques thing?


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

LOVE!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Also, those coasters are gorgeous! I wonder if I could turn them into art. Maybe the book will come in handy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

What is the shop tiques thing


----------



## Boxedmom (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The coasters are indeed paper...

NOooooooooooooo!!!




 lol


----------



## christinef (Sep 13, 2013)

I am actually thrilled to get this box! It all seems like things you would find in Anthropologie, things I always drool over and want to buy but can't bring myself to spend the money on since it is so expensive!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is the picture.  Hope you don't mind wisconsin girl (w1sgal)!
http://instagram.com/w1sgal (Not my instagram)


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't know what that Shoptiques thing is, but it looks like  they have a scarf and a couple of rings that I might want! Unless I'm looking at a completely different website or something, lol.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't have instagram. Can someone please tell me the brand of the headbands, so I can search it.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> Here is the picture. Â Hope you don't mind w1sgal! http://instagram.com/w1sgal Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



thanks girl.


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

> The coasters are indeed paper...


 That kinda bums me out too. I was hoping they'd be a little idk sturdy?


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

> I am actually thrilled to get this box! It all seems like things you would find in Anthropologie, things I always drool over and want to buy but can't bring myself to spend the money on since it is so expensive!


 When you put it like that, I'm stoked as well!


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


thanks girl.

Thank you SO much, I can breathe now!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Upon seeing the spoiler pic I'm a bit more excited, I'm thinking of using the coasters and diffuser for part of a wedding gift (saves me from having to purchase something).  

Also tried live chat with Shoptiques to get more info, but no one is responding.  

They finally responded and said "we did little gift certificates for the PopSugar users"


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm really loving this box- it's a great combination of home products!! I think ill love it even more when I get it into my hands- my box is on tour, it's going to be a while


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2013)

Are there any discount codes in the box? I've been looking at the Rifle Paper website and there are so many things I want.


----------



## missemiee (Sep 13, 2013)

What's the verdict on these headbands? Brand? I've never been a headband kind of girl, so I don't think being several months shy of turning 30 is a good time to start.


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

I jsut checked and mine is finally showing up on fedex, but its coming from NY this time. Its never done that. I live in Oklahoma. No I have no idea when to expect it, lol. At least when it came from California I knew it took 10 days. Maybe this way will be faster?


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Does anyone know what the Shoptiques card is worth? I was just on the site and it look very intriguing. I know the headbands aren't from there because they didn't have any on their site.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what the Shoptiques card is worth? I was just on the site and it look very intriguing. I know the headbands aren't from there because they didn't have any on their site.
I live chatted with someone on the Shoptiques site who said this: 

"The cards are all $25 except for one user who received a $500 gift card in a gold envelope."


----------



## meaganola (Sep 13, 2013)

> What's the verdict on these headbands? Brand? I've never been a headband kind of girl, so I don't think being several months shy of turning 30 is a good time to start.


 I had a pixie for well over a decade, so I used *no* hair accessories for years, and at the tender age of fortysomething, it's at the point where I could actually use headbands but am not willing to pay money for them if they're not going to work. Enter sub boxes, sending them to me to try! You're never to old to experiment!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *debilynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what the Shoptiques card is worth? I was just on the site and it look very intriguing. I know the headbands aren't from there because they didn't have any on their site.
I live chatted with someone on the Shoptiques site who said this: 

"The cards are all $25 except for one user who received a $500 gift card in a gold envelope."


Exciting!!!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> Upon seeing the spoiler pic I'm a bit more excited, I'm thinking of using the coasters and diffuser for part of a wedding gift (saves me from having to purchase something). Â


 yep, that's what I was thinking too. Wedding gifts can be kind of pricey because you have to buy things the bride and groom can use. The diffuser and coasters are a great idea.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Sep 13, 2013)

Guess the Shoptiques is the headband, not a giftcard: http://www.shoptiques.com/search/products?query=headband


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilnole04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad I'm not the only one totally losing it for spoilers!! I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that someone gets theirs today!! I'm in Fl too so I feel your pain debilynn!!!






Where in FL. I am in Sarasota.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Exciting!!!

She also said: 

We're also adding around 250 new products next week so I would definitely check back


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


yep, that's what I was thinking too. Wedding gifts can be kind of pricey because you have to buy things the bride and groom can use. The diffuser and coasters are a great idea.

I'm also thinking of giving them a beer of the month sub as well, but that's not much to "open" so at least the diffuser and coasters gives them a little something to open and enjoy while they wait for their beer to arrive.  PopSugar boxes have been a life saver for gifting.  Saves me so much time AND money.


----------



## debilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok, Sorry bout that. I hope I get the $500.00 know for embarrassing myself with bad info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry girls.


----------



## tiffanys (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really loving this box- it's a great combination of home products!! I think ill love it even more when I get it into my hands- my box is on tour, it's going to be a while

On Tour!






 I LOVE IT!!! That's exactly what the boxes do...


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> I'm also thinking of giving them a beer of the month sub as well, but that's not much to "open" so at least the diffuser and coasters gives them a little something to open and enjoy while they wait for their beer to arrive. Â PopSugar boxes have been a life saver for gifting. Â Saves me so much time AND money. Â


 wow, a beer subscription? That's a great idea! I never knew something like that existed. What's the subscription company's name, so I can sign my husband up. I definitely agree that popsugar has saved me money in the gift giving department. I can't wait for Christmas!


----------



## hedyspaghetti (Sep 13, 2013)

for those asking, the headbands are from mykitsch.

http://www.mykitsch.com/headbands/

they're the kind that are supposed to be nice to your hair!


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay, I have a full list:

 

~P.S. You're Invited (40+ DIY Projects for All Your Fashion, Home Decor &amp; Entertaining Needs) ($15.91) ~Barr Co. Diffuser ($45) ~Kitsch Headband Set ($11.99) (I'm guessing prints will vary) ~Rifle Paper Co. Botanical Coaster Set ($16) ~Sharkies Energy Snacks ($1.70) ~That's It Bar ($1.67) ~Shoptiques Gift Card ($25)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


wow, a beer subscription? That's a great idea! I never knew something like that existed. What's the subscription company's name, so I can sign my husband up. I definitely agree that popsugar has saved me money in the gift giving department. I can't wait for Christmas!

This ISN'T a referral link (so don't flag it)....anyway....

Something like this....http://www.beermonthclub.com/join-or-give-a-gift-membership.htm

I don't think beer can be shipped to every state, so you'll want to check that out.


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 13, 2013)

WELL. If I don't compare it to last Sept, it's good. I think they have a great box every other month. June and  August were pretty great. I'm disappointed that the coasters are paper. That just screams Olive Garden to me. In fact, I've taken a stack of them from Olive Garden so I'm all set on the paper coasters. lol I wish there was a coupon code for Anthropologie. I like how big the diffuser is and I loved the last one I got from psmh. Everything else is not that exciting BUT still my favorite sub.


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hedyspaghetti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for those asking, the headbands are from mykitsch.

http://www.mykitsch.com/headbands/

they're the kind that are supposed to be nice to your hair!

I was hoping it was that kind! I've never worn headbands before, but I feel like maybe I might like those, lol.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 13, 2013)

Sheeeesshhh SO much build up.... finally a climax! hahahaha I can finally breathe... Nice work ladies!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 13, 2013)

The fruit bars look interesting. Has anyone ever tried this kind before?


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> Sheeeesshhh SO much build up.... finally a climax! hahahaha I can finally breathe... Nice work ladies!!Â :applaus:


 I swear some ladies HERE, can work for the CIA. The way they gather up information...


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 13, 2013)

And a full picture thanks to Joanna P from my FB wall!


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 13, 2013)

> WELL. If I don't compare it to last Sept, it's good. I think they have a great box every other month. June andÂ Â August were pretty great. I'm disappointed that the coasters are paper. That just screams Olive Garden to me. In fact, I've taken a stack of them from Olive Garden so I'm all set on the paper coasters. lol I wish there was a coupon code for Anthropologie. I like how big the diffuser is and I loved the last one I got from psmh. Everything else is not that exciting BUT still my favorite sub.Â


 Paper coasters might not be so bad. My 3 year old has taken to playing with the glass coasters and has already broken one. Maybe these will distract her.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

> Paper coasters might not be so bad. My 3 year old has taken to playing with the glass coasters and has already broken one. Maybe these will distract her.


 We bought silicone ones from le creuset for this reason! http://cookware.lecreuset.com/cookware/category_Trivets--Coasters_10151_-1_20002_24072


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Paper coasters might not be so bad. My 3 year old has taken to playing with the glass coasters and has already broken one. Maybe these will distract her. 

My four kids destroyed all my good coasters when they were younger, too! It's paper all the way when they're young lol. I need some fancier ones. Maybe I'll put these in a resin mold and make them more permanent, the designs are really cute.


----------



## stasi7 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm excited for the book and the gift card. There are some really cute things on that website! Is there a minimum buy amount to use the GC or is it an actual gift card? I hope I get the $500 one!


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

> This ISN'TÂ a referral link (so don't flag it)....anyway.... Something like this....http://www.beermonthclub.com/join-or-give-a-gift-membership.htm I don't think beer can be shipped to every state, so you'll want to check that out. Â


 thanks! :beer:


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 13, 2013)

So the head bands are just large twistbands with a different brand name. Whoomp whoomp. The paper coasters are cute.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

The book is a little odd. It's kind of crafty, the one thing that is really interesting is the book is cell phone encouraged, There is video to go with certain sections. Video is kind of cool, like in a cookbook, that would be fun. The technology anyway is neat. I'm not sure this is a perfect fit for popsugar subscribers, but I went through most of the book, couple interesting projects. So maybe it is a fit...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 13, 2013)

Oddly enough I just got my tracking email for my Sept box, which isn't updated at all.  But I have yet to receive my tracking email for my Fall Style box, which is due to arrive tomorrow.  Sheesh.


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 13, 2013)

I am really glad about the book.  The author was on the Today show a couple of weeks back and I was going to order it. I like everything in this box. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 13, 2013)

This Shoptiques site is going to be baaaaaaaaaad news for me!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

Tell me about it!  Look around, there are *other* discount codes you can use with your gift card.  I was able to buy a scarf, including crazy $8+ shipping cost.  I liked many of the shoes, but I really didn't want to spend extra $.  They had nice clothes, but limited with sizes, and their pocket books... well - they were interesting and creative.   Get the scarf early is my best guess.


----------



## lilnole04 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pace!! It's a lil town outside of Pensacola...in the panhandle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 13, 2013)

Glad the spoilers are out because my box hasn't even had a label printed, it's going to be a while lol and I was going crazy. Got to take a quick glance at everything and although PopSugar is still not hitting me with a box that makes me think "this is exactly what will make my month" it's looking interesting


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm actually starting to warm up to this box. I would like it even more if I win the $500! Ughh I never win anything. :doh: but it's nice to dream!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is guna sound ridiculous but whats a diffuser? :/


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 13, 2013)

Here are the coasters Spoiler!



How do I hide them on my cell phone?


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is guna sound ridiculous but whats a diffuser? :/

It's just a jar with scented oil and you put these little sticks in it and it smells up the room, kind of like a glade plug in without electricity. When you notice the scent is fading, you flip the sticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Sep 13, 2013)

This isn't the most exciting box I guess... But I'm still excited for it. I'm moving out next summer so I'm stocking up on items I'll need(or that will be cute in my place) So I really don't mind getting things like coasters, diffusers or the book. =) Mine is expected Tuesday... No faster than from Cali. In fact this time the silly thing went from KC MO to Lenexa to KC KS! Basically touring the KC area. =P


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 13, 2013)

I am happy about the

diffuser and DIY stuff.  I think I have just learned to hang back until I have played with the items for a while before I judge ;-)  The shipping with Popsugar is extra crazy this month, I wonder if they had fulfillment issues.


----------



## RiRi38 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted a spoiler! I went to my post office as soon as I saw it arrived, and asked if they processes it! Instagram under w1sgal

Thanks for posting pics on Instagram! I am super bummed(ish) about this box. I have so many of these headbands that I keep in my gym bag. But a new set is always good, I guess. As for the diffuser, I love those, but I am super particular to certain scents. I hate people picking out what smell they think I will love. I like the idea of the DIY book and it will make a great gift for a DIYer, but I just don't have time for that! LOL! Paper coasters? I'll put them away until our next dinner party and will now have to decorate around them. Gee thanks for the extra work PS! The apple fruit bar, allergic to apples. Not a HORRIBLE box, but definitely not my favorite box. Probably the one I like the least so far. Last month was 50/50 and that was only because I have been wanting that Gorjana necklace for a while and my husband loved the Bento box. Everything else was a miss in that box. I'm hoping once I get the box, I will like the diffuser scent to make this box a win.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am happy about the

diffuser and DIY stuff.  I think I have just learned to hang back until I have played with the items for a while before I judge ;-)  The shipping with Popsugar is extra crazy this month, I wonder if they had fulfillment issues.

i was wondering the same thing, too. It may explain why the charges took a while and/or why they put off shipping later than they have the last couple of months. It may also be related to the luxury box? If they got behind on that which I suspect since a lot of boxes seemed to initiate then not move for a long time that may have become priority before the monthly box. Who knows, maybe they're just super distracted by nyfw lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

I just used my old charm and chain code to pick up a necklace. With a discount code and the voucher I paid $13. I think it will be cute for work. They have new stuff on there if you kept your code. Here's a pic of what I got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00EG8OOYU


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i was wondering the same thing, too. It may explain why the charges took a while and/or why they put off shipping later than they have the last couple of months. It may also be related to the luxury box? If they got behind on that which I suspect since a lot of boxes seemed to initiate then not move for a long time that may have become priority before the monthly box. Who knows, maybe they're just super distracted by nyfw lol

My fall special edition box STILL isn't moving. And the label was created on Sept. 4! Now, my Sept. box is on the move and the fall one probably doesn't exist yet. I think that the guesses about fulfillment issues may be true. Which is gonna suck for me if I don't get one of those adorable bags


----------



## dayzeek (Sep 13, 2013)

WAIT! I take it back! I take it back! It JUST got picked up and now resides in some sunny land called Watsonville, CA. Now, while I realize that these two towns are 30 minutes apart, I don't care!! Anything just to know it's alive and well and on it's way home


----------



## flynt (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok, going off of spoilers this looks like one of my favorite boxes so far.

Diffuser: I just finished with my cheapo diffuser and was looking to buy another.  While I would never buy a 45$ one on my own I love when popsugar sends out nice home goods like this.  A bit classier then my TJ Maxx diffuser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Milk, oatmeal, vanilla, and vetiver sounds like a scent I would like.

Coasters: Another thing I was looking to buy so great timing on this box.  I love the pattern; it's exactly the sort of thing I would pick out for myself.  I'm curious as to how sturdy they are.  It's described as thick pulp board but I'm hoping it's not something that would get wrecked with regular use.

PS You're invited: I like doing DIY projects so I'll probably like this book.

Headband Set:  I never buy headbands because I'm afraid they'll emphasize my fivehead but I'll give it a shot.  If they look terrible on me the I can use them for pulling my hair back around the house.  I thought it was funny that this is the third item in this box sold at Anthropologie.  I rarely buy anything from there but I do love the aesthetic.

I'll prob eat the fruit bar as soon as I open my box and I'll save the sharkies for my upcoming race.  I'll have to check out this Shoptique business too.  All in all this box seems like it was tailored for me and I am super looking forward to getting it.  Hopefully it lives up to the spoilers.

Has anyone confirmed if there are any coupon codes in the box?  There's a lot of cute stuff I'm eyeing at the Rifle Paper Company.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 13, 2013)

I am hoping I will love this more when it arrives, but I am SO bummed this month! I think this is my least favorite ever, or maybe a tie with the Garmento box and the headache-inducing perfume.

The book is pretty useless to me from what I can see. Would have much rather gotten a novel or DVD. DIY info is so easy to find online and I just don't have time for most DIY projects.

The diffuser is nice; we'll see what it smells like I guess. I would never pay $45 for a diffuser, though, nor will I appreciate the fanciness like I do with some PopSugar stuff.

The coasters are paper...really? I am moving in January so I will save these for my new apartment. I love the print, but paper coasters are so sad!

Headbands are okay, but I look really bad in them so I never wear them. I have more than enough for the twice a decade that I wear them.

I will use the Sharkies and the That's It Bar, but those are only a couple dollars value.

The Shoptiques card is nice, but $25 doesn't really buy anything on its own. I hate when they make me spend money to use part of the box!! I think if it was a $35 or $50 gift card I would have been much happier.

Definitely a bust for me. I would have rather had my $35 this month for sure. Oh, well, can't win them all.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 13, 2013)

I am really excited about the spoilers, I think a lot of that stuff may be perfect for me. I can't wait until it gets here!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am in a big fall cleaning and redecorating mood. The diffuser will be a great touch, and the coasters match my living room weirdly well.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping I will love this more when it arrives, but I am SO bummed this month! I think this is my least favorite ever, or maybe a tie with the Garmento box and the headache-inducing perfume.

The book is pretty useless to me from what I can see. Would have much rather gotten a novel or DVD. DIY info is so easy to find online and I just don't have time for most DIY projects.

The diffuser is nice; we'll see what it smells like I guess. I would never pay $45 for a diffuser, though, nor will I appreciate the fanciness like I do with some PopSugar stuff.

The coasters are paper...really? I am moving in January so I will save these for my new apartment. I love the print, but paper coasters are so sad!

Headbands are okay, but I look really bad in them so I never wear them. I have more than enough for the twice a decade that I wear them.

I will use the Sharkies and the That's It Bar, but those are only a couple dollars value.

The Shoptiques card is nice, but $25 doesn't really buy anything on its own. I hate when they make me spend money to use part of the box!! I think if it was a $35 or $50 gift card I would have been much happier.

Definitely a bust for me. I would have rather had my $35 this month for sure. Oh, well, can't win them all.

i'm probably in the same boat but at least this box to me is way better than last months which I was in the minority in not caring for, I found it way too practical. Last month was my first and I took a chance in getting a second to see if it would change how I feel. Now I'm totally fine canceling. Popsugar is just not for me and I'm so glad I got it out of my system - no longer tempted lol.

I look forward to getting Sept and enjoying the experiment. I think in the future I will keep peeking and use this box as inspiration towards potential purchases that month. I still think the first couple of boxes were just amazing and those who got them were very lucky!


----------



## Total500 (Sep 13, 2013)

The book was on the Rachael Ray Show this morning, they did a segment on DIY Fashion for Teens. The video of the segment is not up yet, but hopefully by Monday:

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/lifestyle/beauty/7673_DIY_Fashion_for_Teens/index.html

Looks like there might be some cool ideas in the book!


----------



## wurly (Sep 13, 2013)

> Chicago here also... I think that is the goofiest thing. Unless you are bringing me back some cheese curds, can't you just stay put in Chicago PS box?!


 I'd like some brats with those cheese curds!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 14, 2013)

> I'd like some brats with those cheese curds!


 You guys need to come to my house! My work manufactures appetizers including cheese curds... The employee purchase is an AWESOME deal. 30lb box of cheese curds for $12. Lol. I'm so sick of them! Please come eat them and free up some of my freezer space!!!


----------



## wurly (Sep 14, 2013)

> You guys need to come to my house! My work manufactures appetizers including cheese curds... The employee purchase is an AWESOME deal. 30lb box of cheese curds for $12. Lol. I'm so sick of them! Please come eat them and free up some of my freezer space!!!


 Cheese curds as appetizers all by themselves? 30pounds of cheese curds? Sounds like a party! I love how they squeak when I bite into them.


----------



## nikky25 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping I will love this more when it arrives, but I am SO bummed this month! I think this is my least favorite ever, or maybe a tie with the Garmento box and the headache-inducing perfume.

The book is pretty useless to me from what I can see. Would have much rather gotten a novel or DVD. DIY info is so easy to find online and I just don't have time for most DIY projects.

The diffuser is nice; we'll see what it smells like I guess. I would never pay $45 for a diffuser, though, nor will I appreciate the fanciness like I do with some PopSugar stuff.

The coasters are paper...really? I am moving in January so I will save these for my new apartment. I love the print, but paper coasters are so sad!

Headbands are okay, but I look really bad in them so I never wear them. I have more than enough for the twice a decade that I wear them.

I will use the Sharkies and the That's It Bar, but those are only a couple dollars value.

The Shoptiques card is nice, but $25 doesn't really buy anything on its own. I hate when they make me spend money to use part of the box!! I think if it was a $35 or $50 gift card I would have been much happier.

Definitely a bust for me. I would have rather had my $35 this month for sure. Oh, well, can't win them all.
I am with you on that. I would of rather had a novel instead of a DIY book which is useless to me cause I don't do any of that. Coasters are never going to get used its too outdated. I mean who uses them anymore anyways. I don't know anyone that does anymore. Headbands I just don't use them. I have incense so the diffuser is not going to be used. I won't even use the food items. Shoptiques card yea it's nice and I looked online on their site some nice things but wicked expensive and $25 doesn't come close to fully paying for something which is lame. Overall, only thing that might get used is the shoptiques card but the rest will be given away to people or the Goodwill. Ever since I started my subscription with PopSugar I feel like the boxes were just eh...I have watched previous unboxing videos and was like OMG I want that. As of right now, I think they are lacking there WOW factor.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 14, 2013)

I might be in the minority on the book, but I prefer a DIY book to a novel! My fiction tastes tend to run toward non-chick lit (my current novels in progress are a cyberpunk novel about ecoterrorists and a graphic novel about a guy who picks up psychic impressions from everything he eats except canned beets), and that's not something they're likely to send. (I am going to go completely broke next weekend at Rose City Comic Con, and I won't even be buying any makeup!)


----------



## Eleda (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine is schedule for delivery today! And the second one on monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mya be the fall style will come today, too, so excited for all the variations.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 14, 2013)

Why would someone not use coasters? I'm kind of fascinated by your thinking.



> I am with you on that. I would of rather had a novel instead of a DIY book which is useless to me cause I don't do any of that. Coasters are never going to get used its too outdated. I mean who uses them anymore anyways. I don't know anyone that does anymore.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Sep 14, 2013)

I may be in the minority here but I don't hate this box. It's by no means my favorite box so far but I like it so much better than last month's which is still sitting in the box. I like the idea of a fancy diffuser and by the description it sounds like a scent I'll really like. The DIY book sounds fun, not sure if it will get used but it could be fun. I'm thinking that I'm gunna end up cutting the headbands and tying them to make hair ties because I don't really use headbands but I love my Twistband hair ties. I'm not sure if I'll use the coasters 1. Because my drinks tend to sweat so much that paper coasters don't tend to do much but tear and 2. I'm just not a girly girl type of person, not big into florals. Hopefully they'll make a good gift for someone. The shoptiques card might be useful for some cute sunglasses I saw on the site so I won't have to spend much. The snacks are just meh they never sway my decision about a box. All in all I'm excited to get my hands on my box whenever the time comes.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why would someone not use coasters? I'm kind of fascinated by your thinking.

 

I agree.. My mom hates when people put glasses on her wood furniture without using a coaster. It'll leave rings on the wood! Lots of people use coasters in my opinion.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why would someone not use coasters? I'm kind of fascinated by your thinking. Quote: Originally Posted by *nikky25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am with you on that. I would of rather had a novel instead of a DIY book which is useless to me cause I don't do any of that. Coasters are never going to get used its too outdated. I mean who uses them anymore anyways. I don't know anyone that does anymore.

I know you weren't asking me, but I used to feel the same way as nikky25. Shouldn't furniture be functional, and isn't the point of a coffee or dining table to hold drinks? So why have one that would get ruined by something so basic? It does seem old-fashioned, especially if your tables are glass, plastic, etc and don't need the protection that a wood finish does. It reminds me of when people would buy matching sets of furniture with wooden tables, rather than formica flatpacks from Ikea.

But that's also why I think coasters are so cute now. They aren't really necessary, but they're sweet. These will go well with the ones I have.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikky25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am with you on that. I would of rather had a novel instead of a DIY book which is useless to me cause I don't do any of that. Coasters are never going to get used its too outdated. I mean who uses them anymore anyways. I don't know anyone that does anymore. Headbands I just don't use them. I have incense so the diffuser is not going to be used. I won't even use the food items. Shoptiques card yea it's nice and I looked online on their site some nice things but wicked expensive and $25 doesn't come close to fully paying for something which is lame. Overall, only thing that might get used is the shoptiques card but the rest will be given away to people or the Goodwill. Ever since I started my subscription with PopSugar I feel like the boxes were just eh...I have watched previous unboxing videos and was like OMG I want that. As of right now, I think they are lacking there WOW factor.

I totally use coasters!



I've always used coasters both at my parents house growing up and once I got married and  have a house of my own. I also totally trained my Hubby to use coasters too.



Of course, it always helps when they're superdupes cute, lol!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cheese curds as appetizers all by themselves? 30pounds of cheese curds? Sounds like a party! I love how they squeak when I bite into them.

Om nom nom, me too! I keep thinking I need to take a trip to Mars cheese castle.  I love cheese curds, but I love the Wisconsin style string cheese even more.  It's actually dry and stringy and fully of yummy goodness.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 14, 2013)

> Om nom nom, me too! I keep thinking I need to take a trip to Mars cheese castle. Â I love cheese curds, but I love the Wisconsin style string cheese even more. Â It's actually dry and stringy and fully of yummy goodness.


 I looooove me some string cheese! I live in wisconsin and there's a cheese factory about 10mins away from me. Also check out fudge cheese if you get the chance. It's technically cheese, but they add sugar and cocoa and it makes it fudge consistency. And doesn't taste like cheese. Sooo much more moist and creamy than regular fudge though.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally use coasters!




I've always used coasters both at my parents house growing up and once I got married and  have a house of my own. I also totally trained my Hubby to use coasters too.



Of course, it always helps when they're superdupes cute, lol!

I do, too, and so do my parents, relatives, in-laws, and many of my friends, it's pretty much a necessity when you have nice wooden furniture. Unless you're uber rich and can afford buying a new table or pay for restoration work each time your old one starts showing signs of wear, water stains etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm totally obsessed with coasters- whenever I have people over, I'm "that girl" running around &amp; handing out coasters. I have the cutest johnathon Adler ones that I bought from birchbox with points http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jonathan-adler-coaster-set , there too adorable!!


----------



## Eleda (Sep 14, 2013)

From headbands I am going to do a bunch of ponytail holders for my daughter ( I will add charms too). The headband do not have a silicon and will not stay put.


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 14, 2013)

Got my box! As always better in person, I love the book very cute. Coasters are nice, smell of diffuser is ok, I'm going to use the gift card on a ring and the headbands are nice! I used the gift card on a $22 glass ring it's really cute. Shipping was 9 something so ended up paying around 6 and change, worth it though ... Most everything else on shoptiques was expensive.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 14, 2013)

Totally off topic. But, do you guys remember those delicious chocolate cookie chips we got july (hannahmax)? I found something just as yummy and without the price tag. The bag is huge too, enough for the whole family.






I got it at costco, it was 6.89.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I looooove me some string cheese! I live in wisconsin and there's a cheese factory about 10mins away from me. Also check out fudge cheese if you get the chance. It's technically cheese, but they add sugar and cocoa and it makes it fudge consistency. And doesn't taste like cheese. Sooo much more moist and creamy than regular fudge though.

So umm... you coming to the Chicago meetup the weekend of the 29th?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd gladly paypal for the above goodies


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 14, 2013)

I just found a recipe for brownie brittle, I'm gonna have to make it now. http://www.cookiemadness.net/2012/10/brownie-bark/


----------



## flynt (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *have2haveit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Totally off topic. But, do you guys remember those delicious chocolate cookie chips we got july (hannahmax)? I found something just as yummy and without the price tag. The bag is huge too, enough for the whole family.



I got it at costco, it was 6.89.

I don't trust myself with a bag of sweets that large, lol.  It was hard enough to not inhale the bag we got from popsugar.  I did see that Target had some cookie chips that looked similar and I was wondering how they compare.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 14, 2013)

> So umm... you coming to the Chicago meetup the weekend of the 29th?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd gladly paypal for the above goodies


 I wish! It sounds like fun! But I work and have no vacation left. :-(


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 14, 2013)

> I don't trust myself with a bag of sweets that large, lol. Â It was hard enough to not inhale the bag we got from popsugar. Â I did see that Target had some cookie chips that looked similar and I was wondering how they compare.


 hahaha â€œinhale"! :rotfl: These cookie chips are realllllyyyyy good they are very rich in flavor. I believe these are better than the one's we got in popsugar. .


----------



## Melbert (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi All! - new to makeup talk here. I have been lurking for a while..... I actually like this box a lot! The diffuser looks lovely and the scent sounds yummy. It's always great to have nice smelling stuff for my home since I have animals and my fiance plays a lot of soccer so there are waves of stinkiness that come and go in my place...... The snacks will get eaten and headbands are always nice to have for my beauty routine at night.

The book looks cute. I prefer these types of books over novels. I generally don't read "chick books" so I prefer some sort of non-fiction.  Either way, even if I don't like the book, it'll make a good Christmas gift for someone.

I LOVE Rifle Paper Company and all of their stuff! I have a few notebooks and calendars from them. I am obsessed. The coasters have been something I've been eyeing for a while but I couldn't justify buying paper coasters so I am glad to see them in the box. 

I'll eventually use the Shoptiques card too. I like that its a bunch of little boutiques all over the country and you can read up about each one of them. It looks like they update often too so I suspect there will be plenty of options to use the card on.

Anyways.... hello all!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 15, 2013)

> So umm... you coming to the Chicago meetup the weekend of the 29th?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd gladly paypal for the above goodies


 what is this chicago meetup you speak of? is it related to PS?


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 15, 2013)

I was looking up the Barr Co diffuser ingredients and ended up downloading their wholesale catalog, it says that you can even use the oil as a body oil. Does anyone know if it's a really strong vanilla scent?  I will probably be adding a little bit of lavender essential oil to mine because I don't usually like vanilla based fragrances but I really think it's cool that they use cosmetic grade stuff even in their home fragrances. I still have zero tracking for my box, I have a feeling it's going to feel more like an Oct box to me by the time I get it.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 15, 2013)

omg brownie brittle... must resist..... ughhhh i'm going to have to hunt down my dad and beg him to buy some for me lolllll


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 15, 2013)

I used my gift card on a necklace I loved from the Shoptiques site that was on sale for $18.  With shipping and after the gc deduction the total was only $2.27 so I was excited.  I love when the gift cards are actual gift cards that count toward the shipping costs.  While there were many expensive things on there you could easily score a pair of earrings, a bracelet or another small jewelry item for free or for less than $5 in overage, so I think that's pretty awesome.  I would rather have $25 to redeem for a freebie than a larger amount off where you still have to either pay a hefty shipping fee or make a qualifying purchase, but that's just me.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 15, 2013)

This is the necklace I picked.  I have no idea why but I think it is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 15, 2013)

> This is the necklace I picked.  I have no idea why but I think it is so stinkin' cute!


 This is soooo cute! Even though I haven't gotten my first box yet (not till october) and dont have the gift card, I think I might buy this. Lol.


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi guys!

I've been subscribed awhile but haven't been posting. But I have definitely been stalking this thread. I, too have no self control when it comes to spoilers! Anyway, does anyone know of any promo code that works to take$10 off a 3 month sub for Popsugar? MUSTHAVE10 AND OCT10 do not work =(. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Emsmom (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here. It's my second month of Popsugar.

Does anyone know when the Shoptique card expires? I haven't received my box and am worried most of the reasonably-priced items will be picked over!

Thanks


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 15, 2013)

You add the gift card to your account, I don't think it expires. The ring I bought yesterday is no longer for sale, I hope you ladies get what. You want. I love that deer necklace kitschy and cute. I think this is a site that is always adding items the past two days I've been searching it a lot of things have changed. The 10 off 3 months code doesn't work if you already are subscribed only newbies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 15, 2013)

> You add the gift card to your account, I don't think it expires. The ring I bought yesterday is no longer for sale, I hope you ladies get what. You want. I love that deer necklace kitschy and cute. I think this is a site that is always adding items the past two days I've been searching it a lot of things have changed. The 10 off 3 months code doesn't work if you already are subscribed only newbies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 What ring did you get?


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't think my box has even shipped. I have been trying to track by reference, but nothing...It will probably be another week before I get my box. I'm afraid all the cute/inexpensive stuff on the website we got the code for will be gone (this happened to me with the charm and chain code).


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/tumbaga-and-glass-ring-ring Here's what I got, but I think after I bought it it said 1 left and only the blue color was available when I started looking, but I love the blue one.


----------



## brandyk (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys!

I've been subscribed awhile but haven't been posting. But I have definitely been stalking this thread. I, too have no self control when it comes to spoilers! Anyway, does anyone know of any promo code that works to take$10 off a 3 month sub for Popsugar? MUSTHAVE10 AND OCT10 do not work =(. Thanks a bunch!

There aren't any current codes for $10 off, only $5/1st month.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think my box has even shipped. I have been trying to track by reference, but nothing...It will probably be another week before I get my box. I'm afraid all the cute/inexpensive stuff on the website we got the code for will be gone (this happened to me with the charm and chain code).

Same! No tracking by reference, and ditto on the Charm and Chain (and similar fears with the Shoptiques card).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if they don't expire, it will just be something I can use later, and Shoptiques seems to have a much more extensive stock than Charm and Chain (which I STILL haven't gotten to spend).


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 15, 2013)

> I'd like some brats with those cheese curds!


 Both sound good to me!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 15, 2013)

In terms of novels vs the DIY book, The Casual Vacancy and Perks of Being a Wallflower aren't super "chick lit," IMO and I really liked those. The other two (The Devil Wears Prada sequel + Safe Haven) were kind of vapid which isn't bad but I didn't love them either. The Devil Wears Prada was VERY poorly written and I still haven't even started Safe Haven, though I think I might like it as a guilty pleasure kind of read. There are a BUNCH of novels I think would have mass appeal without being too "chick lit" (_The Interestings_, perhaps? Something like _Gone Girl_?), but I like the idea of something non-fiction, just not DIY.

A cookbook, "The Greatest Stories Never Told," "The Book of General Ignorance," "Stuff Every Woman Should Know." (They sent out the men's version in the men's luxury edition over the summer! I am just waiting for us to get the other version!) Of course there are other non-fiction pieces I would love but I'm just thinking mass-appeal right now. I would have loved to get any of those options over a DIY book. However, this is all wishful thinking since obviously we're getting what we're getting and a lot goes into PopSugar that we don't see. Who knows what they had to choose from, if anything. I will have to look through the book, maybe there is stuff I would like to make/do and I just don't know it yet. I just have an apartment and not much time to be crafty, so for me I don't think it will be very interesting or useful. For the smallish sorts of projects I feel capable of tackling, Pinterest is a huge resource for that, so a book in addition is kind of superfluous for my needs.
Coaster wise, I totally think people still use them if they have wooden tables in their house. They're a useful item, so I really don't think they're outdated, but they might not be useful if you have glass tables. My problem with them is that they're "pulp board," as in cardboard, and I am concerned about their sturdiness and longevity.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 15, 2013)

I like that they include new releases, it makes the box seem very current. It's impossible to please everyone, but I think they do a good job and am glad they chose a DIY book this time. I've noticed this book has a fair amount of coverage, so it'll be nice to see if it lives up to the hype. I'd love to see a cookbook though!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 15, 2013)

This is going to be my first official monthly box and I'm super excited. I hope we do see more books in the future- I love reading so much but sometimes it gets overwhelming when you want to find something new to read. My goal this year (which I'm tracking on goodreads) is 50 books. I'm at like 30 so I"m a little behind... *sigh*


----------



## Eleda (Sep 16, 2013)

I used to collect paper coasters during my visits to Germany, as they always give them in the bars. I looked through the book and some of the projects are so weird and the items are useless, and to do a DIY for the sake of doing a DIY is a waste imo. Now, I used to do crochet toys, from scratch just looking at instructions, ot knit mittens. This is more budget-friendly. To buy a straw hat and colored markers to draw faux-stitching is an overkill for me. I love collecting cute projects that make sense. In the last several issues of Family Circle magazine for example, there were projects like lamps shade, or a decorated mirror, that are super cute and something I would want to do. This book is useless for me. I give them credit for making creative pictures with the final projects in them, that somehow manage to look nice when in fact they are not (like that ghastly picnic blanket).


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same! No tracking by reference, and ditto on the Charm and Chain (and similar fears with the Shoptiques card).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if they don't expire, it will just be something I can use later, and Shoptiques seems to have a much more extensive stock than Charm and Chain (which I STILL haven't gotten to spend).

yeah I'm hoping really hard it ships tomorrow, but something tells me it probably won't go out will Wednesday so I may get it by next Monday? Who knows, I'm just glad I know what's in it so I can just let it show up.

With more people receiving their box anyone wanna comment on the diffuser scent? It sounds nice, and I hit up anthro all the time but I can't for the life of me remember smelling it before, hope it's not too safe and clean - I want something a little warmer to fit with the cooler weather


----------



## imamochagrl (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine either, not even a peep on Youtube, I always peek and see whats coming...Seems like it's going to be late this month. Can't hardly wait to see what is in this months box!!


----------



## imamochagrl (Sep 16, 2013)

You should try BOM2 it is a great service, reasonably priced and you get a new book every month. I have been with them for about  a year and a half and it has really helped me to grow my library. I also do Kindle deals on Amazon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *imamochagrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine either, not even a peep on Youtube, I always peek and see whats coming...Seems like it's going to be late this month. Can't hardly wait to see what is in this months box!!

You can scroll back a few pages and see everything in the box this month.  People have posted pictures!


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You guys need to come to my house! My work manufactures appetizers including cheese curds... The employee purchase is an AWESOME deal. 30lb box of cheese curds for $12. Lol. I'm so sick of them! Please come eat them and free up some of my freezer space!!!

It's really hard to get cheese curds here - they used to sell them at Trader Joe's, but they're not very fresh. I'm having major cheese envy right now, lol.

Regarding coasters, I have a lot of vintage wood furniture and so I absolutely use coasters, but I hate the cardboard/paper ones, they get nasty and fall apart if they get wet at all, and isn't the point of a coaster to absorb any moisture from a glass? Useless, in my opinion. I use something like this:


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's really hard to get cheese curds here - they used to sell them at Trader Joe's, but they're not very fresh. I'm having major cheese envy right now, lol.

Regarding coasters, I have a lot of vintage wood furniture and so I absolutely use coasters, but I hate the cardboard/paper ones, they get nasty and fall apart if they get wet at all, and isn't the point of a coaster to absorb any moisture from a glass? Useless, in my opinion. I use something like this:

 


your coasters are so unusual and nice looking!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is going to be my first official monthly box and I'm super excited. I hope we do see more books in the future- I love reading so much but sometimes it gets overwhelming when you want to find something new to read. My goal this year (which I'm tracking on goodreads) is 50 books. I'm at like 30 so I"m a little behind... *sigh*

Last January I read an article that you are considered "well read" if you read 7 books a year. I had read no where near 7 books in the past 5 years so I made it my New Years resolution to go beyond 7....this year I have read 21 (including Revenge Wears Prada from the June Box). I am super impressed with your 30 and even more so with your goal of 50!! Great job!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2013)

> It's really hard to get cheese curds here - they used to sell them at Trader Joe's, but they're not very fresh. I'm having major cheese envy right now, lol. Regarding coasters, I have a lot of vintage wood furniture and so I absolutely use coasters, but I hate the cardboard/paper ones, they get nasty and fall apart if they get wet at all, and isn't the point of a coaster to absorb any moisture from a glass? Useless, in my opinion. I use something like this: Â


 I have the same set of coasters- my parents bought them years ago in Northern MI &amp; I snagged them years ago when I moved into my first home. Their pretty cool- each one is a different type of wood! I have a coaster collection..lol.. Crazy coaster lady here


----------



## jnm9jem (Sep 16, 2013)

Still no tracking update for me


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 16, 2013)

My tracking hasn't updated since it left some place in NJ on Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> getting very impatient, lol. I'm also waiting on an order from julep and it isn't updating either!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Last January I read an article that you are considered "well read" if you read 7 books a year. I had read no where near 7 books in the past 5 years so I made it my New Years resolution to go beyond 7....this year I have read 21 (including Revenge Wears Prada from the June Box). I am super impressed with your 30 and even more so with your goal of 50!! Great job!

Only 7!?  I read 7 last month.  (The joys of not having cable or real-live internet at home) -- i'm practically amish.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 16, 2013)

Spoiler



THE 

SHARKIES 

ARE DELISH!!!!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 16, 2013)

Is everyone getting the same headbands or are there different colors? I cant seem to find very many pictures and couldn't tell from the ones I did find.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2013)

These are mine -



Spoiler


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  your coasters are so unusual and nice looking!

Thanks! It's probably weird, but I really love these coasters, haha. Mine aren't the exact ones in the photo, but pretty similar. I've seen them at places like West Elm, lots on Etsy, etc. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the same set of coasters- my parents bought them years ago in Northern MI &amp; I snagged them years ago when I moved into my first home. Their pretty cool- each one is a different type of wood! I have a coaster collection..lol.. Crazy coaster lady here

Ooh, neat! I'm actually from Michigan, so I would LOVE that, but mine are just boring mass-produced ones from Target. Yours are a family heirloom!  They definitely seem like the kind of thing that will last forever.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 16, 2013)

> It's really hard to get cheese curds here - they used to sell them at Trader Joe's, but they're not very fresh. I'm having major cheese envy right now, lol. Regarding coasters, I have a lot of vintage wood furniture and so I absolutely use coasters, but I hate the cardboard/paper ones, they get nasty and fall apart if they get wet at all, and isn't the point of a coaster to absorb any moisture from a glass? Useless, in my opinion. I use something like this: Â


 Love those coasters! And I agree about the curds a Joes, though I haven't seen them lately. I need to find the trade list for the poster with the 30 lbs of curds. Maybe some soul fall in my package lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 16, 2013)

> Last January I read an article that you are considered "well read" if you read 7 books a year. I had read no where near 7 books in the past 5 years so I made it my New Years resolution to go beyond 7....this year I have read 21 (including Revenge Wears Prada from the June Box). I am super impressed with your 30 and even more so with your goal of 50!! Great job!


 Yay!!! I am an English professor so I love it when people get into reading!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 16, 2013)

My box has been enroute to my local PO since this morning at 7! Usually when that happens I get it that day but it hasn't updated. Argh! Did it get lost leaving New Berlin? Maybe it is picking up those cheese curds after all...


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got my box and I am really happy with it, I will use everything that came this month.  I am pretty crafty, and I love to read.  It's like this box was tailored for me this month.  I am going to try attaching the coasters to cork backings and using 3 layers of polyurethane to see if I can make them more suitable for wet glasses.  With 8 in the box, I am not worried about ruining 1.  The headbands are not very practical for me, but my 12 year old loves them.  I find this box better than the April box, but still wish it was on par with last September's box. 

I used the shoptiques card on a silver double knot ring, it's very much like the one that came in the Fall Luxury Box that I missed out on.


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to try attaching the coasters to cork backings and using 3 layers of polyurethane to see if I can make them more suitable for wet glasses.  With 8 in the box, I am not worried about ruining 1. 
Let me know if that is successful for you. Maybe I will do it also if it works out for you.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Got my box too! Much faster with it shipping from New York. I already have everything unpacked! It usually sits around for a few days. The book is really nice. I was expecting paperback but it's a beautiful hardback. The diffuser is already sitting out in my kitchen smells (and looks) great! I'm going to try to find something crafty to do with the coasters. They are just too pretty!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't believe my package still isn't even tracking by reference! Luckily I'm on vacation so I don't care much, but it's crazy how slow my box is this month.


----------



## have2haveit (Sep 16, 2013)

This box didn't make me happy but I'm glad it made some if you guys happy. Hey, you win some you lose some but still I love popsugar! I hope October's box rocks my world! :rocknroll2:


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 16, 2013)

> Thanks! It's probably weird, but I really love these coasters, haha. Mine aren't the exact ones in the photo, but pretty similar. I've seen them at places like West Elm, lots on Etsy, etc.Â  Ooh, neat! I'm actually from Michigan, so I would LOVE that, but mine are just boring mass-produced ones from Target. Yours are a family heirloom! Â They definitely seem like the kind of thing that will last forever.Â


 HELLO my fellow Michiganders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :hand:


----------



## flynt (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my box and I am really happy with it, I will use everything that came this month.  I am pretty crafty, and I love to read.  It's like this box was tailored for me this month.  I am going to try attaching the coasters to cork backings and using 3 layers of polyurethane to see if I can make them more suitable for wet glasses.  With 8 in the box, I am not worried about ruining 1.  The headbands are not very practical for me, but my 12 year old loves them.  I find this box better than the April box, but still wish it was on par with last September's box. 

I used the shoptiques card on a silver double knot ring, it's very much like the one that came in the Fall Luxury Box that I missed out on.

Oooh that is a good idea on the polyurethane; I totally have some left over from fixing up my coffee table.  You should let us know how it works out.

  What's the shipping like for Shoptiques?  I don't mind gift cards but it seems like most of the ones we get have extortionate shipping fees (10$ Charm and Chain shipping, I'm looking at you).


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Last January I read an article that you are considered "well read" if you read 7 books a year. I had read no where near 7 books in the past 5 years so I made it my New Years resolution to go beyond 7....this year I have read 21 (including Revenge Wears Prada from the June Box). I am super impressed with your 30 and even more so with your goal of 50!! Great job!
Aww thanks! I was actually a huge book junkie in school, but then I kept failing classes because I would read all day and not do homework... so my mom tried to ground me from reading one year... it's really weird to smuggle books into your house and swear to your parents that they're for english class lolololol. I was suuuuuch a rebel.

I don't think I'm well read though... I read a lot of YA books and sometimes chick lits. But I try to read around 5 "classics" a year. I read Persuasion by Jane Austen and The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne so far, so three more to go in that category lol. Also I read multiple books at the same time, is that weird? Right now I'm reading Eat Pray Love, Night Pleasures by Sherrilyn Kenyon, and this ebook called Kick. 

I think the most I've ever read was 47 books in 2 months during summer break. I had no life that summer haha.


----------



## Eleda (Sep 16, 2013)

I had two boxes, so two gift cards, which I wanted to combine of course, but you it is only one per account, so I had to use them separately and create 2 accounts. All was completely free - indian clay bangles and a buddha necklace (it is 20 bucks, but on the checkout if you share on facebook it will take 5 dollars off, so completely free and the shopping is 9.50). Overall I am ok this time with the gift cards.


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh that is a good idea on the polyurethane; I totally have some left over from fixing up my coffee table.  You should let us know how it works out.

  What's the shipping like for Shoptiques?  I don't mind gift cards but it seems like most of the ones we get have extortionate shipping fees (10$ Charm and Chain shipping, I'm looking at you).

Shipping was $9.24 and that is via Ground.  It's ridiculous, but I think it varies between shops.  They did let me know if I spent $65.00 more I could get free shipping /eyeroll.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 16, 2013)

> HELLO my fellow Michiganders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :hand:


 Hey Girl!!!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 16, 2013)

> Aww thanks! I was actually a huge book junkie in school, but then I kept failing classes because I would read all day and not do homework... so my mom tried to ground me from reading one year... it's really weird to smuggle books into your house and swear to your parents that they're for english class lolololol. I was suuuuuch a rebel. I don't think I'm well read though... I read a lot of YA books and sometimes chick lits. But I try to read around 5 "classics" a year. I read Persuasion by Jane Austen and The Scarlet Letter by Nathaniel Hawthorne so far, so three more to go in that category lol. Also I read multiple books at the same time, is that weird? Right now I'm reading Eat Pray Love, Night Pleasures by Sherrilyn Kenyon, and this ebook called Kick.Â  I think the most I've ever read was 47 books in 2 months during summer break. I had no life that summer haha.


 Omg I was the same way! I used to hide under my blankets with a flashlight and a book all night. My parents could never figure out why I was so tired... Lmfao. I'm currently reading a kind of classic... It's a huge book of all the works of Poe. It even has some of his short stories and poems that he wrote in his teen years! So good!


----------



## gototallycrazy (Sep 17, 2013)

My box is still processing and still not tracking by reference :-/ I hope there is some movement soon.. Going through a break up and I could use a pick me up.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey Girl!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


HELLO my fellow Michiganders












Hello ladies!


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2013)

> My box has been enroute to my local PO since this morning at 7! Usually when that happens I get it that day but it hasn't updated. Argh! Did it get lost leaving New Berlin? Maybe it is picking up those cheese curds after all...


 Me too! Where is New Berlin? Is it near Kenosha?


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gototallycrazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box is still processing and still not tracking by reference :-/
I hope there is some movement soon.. Going through a break up and I could use a pick me up.
MIne too! I hope our boxes ship soon.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 17, 2013)

> Me too! Where is New Berlin? Is it near Kenosha?[/quote I have no idea lol I assume it's right across the boarder but given the illogical ways of smartpost it might be far north. My box finally made it ti my post office yesterday afternoon so hopefully it will come today.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg I was the same way! I used to hide under my blankets with a flashlight and a book all night. My parents could never figure out why I was so tired... Lmfao. I'm currently reading a kind of classic... It's a huge book of all the works of Poe. It even has some of his short stories and poems that he wrote in his teen years! So good!

Awesome! I got two collections of Poe works illustrated by Gris Grimly that I've been reading on and off throughout the years. His art is amazing and perfect for Poe! I got to meet the artist when he came by Richmond and held a book signing/show at the Poe Museum, which my college friend worked at. It was awesome!!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 17, 2013)

Got my box last night!!

Loveeee the diffuser. I really like that the oil comes in its own separate bottle so you don't have to pour it all in at once. 

Headbands I was pleasantly surprised by. I have a freaking HUGE head, so most headbands give me a raging headache after about 10 seconds - but not these! They're not exactly my style to wear out, but they're perfect for around the house!

I only flipped through the book briefly... honestly a lot of the crafts just looked kind of junky to me - but I'll give it a closer look tonight. I'm sure there's something in there I'll like! 

The coasters are so pretty - I have so many coasters though (contrary to _someone's_ belief that they're old fashioned and out-dated, I think coasters are awesome!) so maybe I'll re-purpose these somehow...  

Haven't tried the snacks yet - but they're in my bag for an afternoon pick-me-up!

Oh.. and I didn't win the $500


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think the book is much prettier than most of the crafts in it! LOL It will look very pretty sitting on my shelf!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the book is much prettier than most of the crafts in it! LOL It will look very pretty sitting on my shelf!

hahaha agreed!!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 17, 2013)

is their shipping period this long usually? it feels like the first boxes were initiated a while ago and ...nope mine still not initiated lol


----------



## jenniferrose (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine has not initiated. This is atypical for me compared to the last six months. I'm guessing due to the seasonal box.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 17, 2013)

Still not even a tracking number for me. No fall box yet either though it's due to be delivered tomorrow. I can't wait to get my box so I can catch up on the boards! I'm trying hard not to get spoilers! This really is taking too long. The month is half over!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 17, 2013)

> Awesome! I got two collections of Poe works illustrated by Gris Grimly that I've been reading on and off throughout the years. His art is amazing and perfect for Poe! I got to meet the artist when he came by Richmond and held a book signing/show at the Poe Museum, which my college friend worked at. It was awesome!!


 I just looked this up and need to have it! Lol. I'm loving that guys work. And lucky you on meeting the illustrator too! I'm a sucker for an artist... And he's a pretty good looking one too!  the book reminds me of the Alice in wonderland and Snow White books illustrated by Camille Rose Garcia.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 17, 2013)

FYI for those of us still processing:

Hello,

We hope you're as excited about your September box as we are! We're currently hard at work making sure your POPSUGAR Must Have box is ready for your enjoyment, and we would like to apologize for the slight delay this month. Rest assured that all September boxes will be shipped out this week, and you will receive your tracking information at that time. We do hope you enjoy it!

Cheers,
POPSUGAR Support


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box last night!!

Loveeee the diffuser. I really like that the oil comes in its own separate bottle so you don't have to pour it all in at once. 

Headbands I was pleasantly surprised by. I have a freaking HUGE head, so most headbands give me a raging headache after about 10 seconds - but not these! They're not exactly my style to wear out, but they're perfect for around the house!

I only flipped through the book briefly... honestly a lot of the crafts just looked kind of junky to me - but I'll give it a closer look tonight. I'm sure there's something in there I'll like! 

The coasters are so pretty - I have so many coasters though (contrary to _someone's_ belief that they're old fashioned and out-dated, I think coasters are awesome!) so maybe I'll re-purpose these somehow...  

Haven't tried the snacks yet - but they're in my bag for an afternoon pick-me-up!

Oh.. and I didn't win the $500 





What $500? I want to order something from shoptiques but it's kind of pricy. I was thinking if we did a round-robin of referrals we could each get $15 off our orders, except for the last person. Do you think that would work?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 17, 2013)

My box is "Marching Through Georgia" a wild 5-day tour of all of GA's hot mail hubs. Hopefully it will meander over to Alabama tomorrow.


----------



## Eleda (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

I would choose PS. I had a problem with GB last year when I ordered a Refinery box and they never sent it. A person from Refinery even sent them email and nothing. They did send me a regular box instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, I still come back to GB, as back in August I got a Martha Stewart box and just recently ordered a Bridal collection box from only 25, whcih is great. So I do limited editions, one time purchase, and skip all the hoopla with subscription issues.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 17, 2013)

> What $500? I want to order something from shoptiques but it's kind of pricy. I was thinking if we did a round-robin of referrals we could each get $15 off our orders, except for the last person. Do you think that would work?


 Apparently someone is going to get a 500 card. I love the round robin idea! Maybe the winner will be in our group and they'll offer to be last


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2013)

AAAGH I gave in. I ordered my boots from Shoptique. They are pricey, but on sale. The $25 was helpful, but not that much. I can't wait to get them and wear them all over the place!!!!  If you see a chubby Asian girl with the most awesome moto boots stomping around Chicagoland, it's me!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

PopSugar. 

  Save yourself from GB, shipping is horribly late (think worse than Ipsy...if you can imagine...I got my August box in September and September box is shaping up to arrive in October), and customer service is inconsistent and hard to get a hold of, but they do have a phone number which is more than PS will post (unless you do some googling to look for Sugar's number).   And I haven't even had that bad of time with GB either, but it seems a lot of people have had trouble with them.   That being said I like the items GB sends, the packaging is nice, they are typically good about replacing items...IF you can get through to CS.  The collaboration boxes are really nice and they usually have promo codes that reduce the cost of the box.     PS has it's own disadvantages (slow shipping, inconsistent CS, high price, sometimes boxes are a fail...but that's the nature of subscription boxes).  But variety of items, the fact that they rarely release spoilers about the boxes and I suppose the unknown (surprise factor) about what's coming month to month (you pretty much assume beauty related items with GB) makes PS the winner, to me.


----------



## ewiggy (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


HELLO my fellow Michiganders













Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey Girl!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Hello ladies! 





There are so many of us Michiganders! &lt;3

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

Can I suggest Ipsy as a write-in? Glossybox is decent every other month, but their shipping and their inconsistency with.. everything.. makes me rage so much.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 17, 2013)

> Can I suggest Ipsy as a write-in? Glossybox is decent every other month, but their shipping and their inconsistency with.. everything.. makes me rage so much.Â


 I would throw my vote to PopSugar. Glossybox and ipsy are the two subs I rage-canceled due to infuriating shipping and box/bag contents.


----------



## ldoctor (Sep 17, 2013)

My box finally delivered in Cleveland yea!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


HELLO my fellow Michiganders












Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey Girl!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Hello ladies! 





There are so many of us Michiganders! &lt;3

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

Can I suggest Ipsy as a write-in? Glossybox is decent every other month, but their shipping and their inconsistency with.. everything.. makes me rage so much. 


lol...I actually just cancelled Ipsy. Wasn't even really a shipping issue as I've always gotten my bag fairly quickly. It's just that I haven't really liked much of what I've gotten from them.


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 17, 2013)

I would keep popsugar. I got overloaded with beauty supplies that I never really used with ipsy and glossybox. I stick with psmh because it's the only box that gives me the weird random stuff I like to have even if I don't use it lol My makeup drawer can only hold so much! Also, I cut back all my subs to just psmh, so I might be biased lol


----------



## wurly (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   My box is "Marching Through Georgia" a wild 5-day tour of all of GA's hot mail hubs. Hopefully it will meander over to Alabama tomorrow.

OK, if you change the spelling to "male", that could be a really dirty sentence. Sorry, I'm incorrigible.


----------



## martianeskimo (Sep 17, 2013)

I saw the spoiler pics and have to say I'm pretty excited! I didn't get the August box (and I wasn't interested in anything in it) but I definitely see myself using everything in this box. I'm actually really happy about it which is the first time I've felt that way about ps in a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Sep 17, 2013)

> OK, if you change the spelling to "male", that could be a really dirty sentence. Sorry, I'm incorrigible.Â


 Omg hahahahahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Channydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me know if that is successful for you. Maybe I will do it also if it works out for you.

They have turned out pretty good thus far.  I am currently waiting for my 3rd coat of poly to dry, and then I need to cut my cork board.  Here are a couple photos.  Once I know they have dried completely, I will try them with a glass of ice water to see if they hold up.  They have a real nice glossy sheen to them now. Polyurethane on them does change the color slightly.


----------



## Sairenslullaby (Sep 17, 2013)

Man, people have already spent their gift cards, and whatnot but my box still hasn't shipped. :-/ It's so odd. This hasn't happened before. Looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smartinoff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would keep popsugar. I got overloaded with beauty supplies that I never really used with ipsy and glossybox. I stick with psmh because it's the only box that gives me the weird random stuff I like to have even if I don't use it lol My makeup drawer can only hold so much! Also, I cut back all my subs to just psmh, so I might be biased lol
Totally! There are only so many beauty products one person can use. I _love _PopSugar purely because I never know what I'm going to get. It's a great mix of everything and truly does feel like a gift every month.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sairenslullaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man, people have already spent their gift cards, and whatnot but my box still hasn't shipped. :-/ It's so odd. This hasn't happened before. Looking forward to getting my hands on it.

Yep, this has never happened to me either and I've never gotten it this late. Kind of disappointing. I did get the email someone posted above, so at least I know it will be on its way.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 17, 2013)

I got my box today and I actually love more than what the spoilers showed. I couldn't help it I had to get this infinity ring from shoptiques. With the gift card &amp; the $5 off, it was $10.00 with shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have wanted an infinity ring for so long!


----------



## avonleabelle (Sep 18, 2013)

I got my box yesterday and I like everything okay. The book is nice but I think the crafts are kinda silly looking. The snacks looked interesting but I obviously didn't put my box high enough because my brother's German Shepard got into my box and ate the snacks. I hope they weren't too yummy so I didn't miss anything.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They have turned out pretty good thus far.  I am currently waiting for my 3rd coat of poly to dry, and then I need to cut my cork board.  Here are a couple photos.  Once I know they have dried completely, I will try them with a glass of ice water to see if they hold up.  They have a real nice glossy sheen to them now. Polyurethane on them does change the color slightly.





.....

you don't even need that DIY book, look at you



   !


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 18, 2013)

> I got my box today and I actually love more than what the spoilers showed. I couldn't help it I had to get this infinity ring from shoptiques. With the gift card &amp; the $5 off, it was $10.00 with shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have wanted an infinity ring for so long!


 $5 off? Code?


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 18, 2013)

> $5 off? Code?


 If you share what you purchased on Facebook... you get $5 off. There is a link at the checkout screen. I bought the silver double knot ring for $14... originally $44 with shipping.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 18, 2013)

> AAAGH I gave in. I ordered my boots from Shoptique. They are pricey, but on sale. The $25 was helpful, but not that much. I can't wait to get them and wear them all over the place!!!! Â If you see a chubby Asian girl with the most awesome moto boots stomping around Chicagoland, it's me!


 I'll keep an eye out! Lol I do sometimes wonder if I walk past a PS subbscriber.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 18, 2013)

Why is my box spending a week doing a tour of Atlanta again? I know traffic can be bad but it shouldn't take a week to move an hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to get something cute from shoptiques before it's all sold out! I am always too late for the ps gift cards...


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 18, 2013)

My shipping has finally updated and im thinking i should have my box either tomorrow or friday! I guess i need to check out the Shoptiques place again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I saw a girl wearing the tassel necklace at target this week and wanted to say something do bad but didn't! I will from now on its nice to chat with like minded people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm actually pretty happy with this box!  When I first opened it, I wasn't extremely excited about anything, although it will all get used.  However, after redeeming the Shoptiques code for a free maxi dress, this has turned into a nice box.

For those of you still waiting on your boxes, I counted 20+ items you can still get completely free with your code +$5 off from sharing on FB... still lots of cute stuff left! 

I also came across these gems (NSFW... haha): http://www.shoptiques.com/products/blow-drier-earrings

Not sure what they were thinking when designing those...


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Omg those wearinga! Haha


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Earrings that is



> Omg those wearinga! Haha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually pretty happy with this box!  When I first opened it, I wasn't extremely excited about anything, although it will all get used.  However, after redeeming the Shoptiques code for a free maxi dress, this has turned into a nice box.

For those of you still waiting on your boxes, I counted 20+ items you can still get completely free with your code +$5 off from sharing on FB... still lots of cute stuff left! 

I also came across these gems (NSFW... haha): http://www.shoptiques.com/products/blow-drier-earrings

Not sure what they were thinking when designing those...

Cute for a hair dresser!


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cute for a hair dresser!

I saw those when I was looking and i thought the same thing! I would never wear them, but if I went to a hair salon and the lady was wearing those while she was doing my hair, I would think they were adorable!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Sep 18, 2013)

OMG!!!  The diffuser.... smells.... soo.... good...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Why is my box spending a week doing a tour of Atlanta again? I know traffic can be bad but it shouldn't take a week to move an hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to get something cute from shoptiques before it's all sold out! I am always too late for the ps gift cards...


 I'm always late too! I got my charm &amp; chain too late and couldn't get anything I really wanted. I got super lucky that I got my box yesterday and got somethig before stuff runs out. Hopefully you get yours today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw a girl wearing the tassel necklace at target this week and wanted to say something do bad but didn't! I will from now on its nice to chat with like minded people






I see girls all the time around the city with PopSugar stuff ALL THE TIME! I've seen at least two tassel necklaces walking around... a brokedown scarf AND the gorjana scarf! I always want to jump up and down and run up and hug them, but then I remember that would probably get me shot... or at least pepper sprayed.


----------



## wurly (Sep 18, 2013)

> I saw those when I was looking and i thought the same thing! I would never wear them, but if I went to a hair salon and the lady was wearing those while she was doing my hair, I would think they were adorable!


 Those are sweet! I have to say I have obsessively cruised the shoptiques site several times since I read about it, even before I received my box and code. Looks like my new favorite obsession. I was waiting for this month's box more for the code than for the actual box.


----------



## FrostKitty (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

I apologize in advance if this seems ranty.... 

I wouldn't go with Glossy Box if they offered me free boxes.   Last month I was charged at the beginning of the month, alerted that my box had shipped only to learn that it didn't actually ship for another 10 days.  They have non-existent customer service - I called and I emailed for about a week only to get a response when I had my bank back charge the cost of the box.   

The products in the box last month included:  A face powder that is no longer available and obviously a close out given the colors that were available. I don't expect perfect matches but I think the point of sub boxes is to try things that you can then purchase if you like them.   

A face misting spray made with propylene glycol as the second ingredient which makes it a safe bet that the glycerin in the product is bio diesel based and though labeled as "Lavender" was actually scented with Lavendula which is the scent used as a cheap alternative to actual lavender.   

Pop Sugar on the other hand bills me on the 6th, and ships a week later and I know that while my box will go on an adventure before it gets to me (right now it's sitting in Ellenwood, GA and like Sherman will make it's march across Georgia to me in 4-5 days.  I'm not always thrilled with everything - dried fruit always makes me imagine I'm eating a mummy - but the items are interesting and fun.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo!!!! 



a shipping notice!! Well, it's just "initiated" in Gilroy, CA (shipping info sent), but better than nothing!. I had emailed them earlier in the week and received the typical canned response (before we got that "your box is shipping soon" email). I don't expect to see my box until early October now. With all the flooding here in Colorado, I know shipping has been slowed, and that's okay. I'll be extra excited for this box!


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 18, 2013)

Alright, who ordered the blue leopard print type scarf from Shoptiques!? Dang it, I was too slow.


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 18, 2013)

> I apologize in advance if this seems ranty....Â  I wouldn't go with Glossy Box if they offered me free boxes. Â  Last month I was charged at the beginning of the month, alerted that my box had shipped only to learn that it didn't actually ship for another 10 days. Â They have non-existent customer service - I called and I emailed for about a week only to get a response when I had my bank back charge the cost of the box. Â Â  The products in the box last month included: Â A face powder that is no longer available and obviously a close out given the colors that were available. I don't expect perfect matches but I think the point of sub boxes is to try things that you can then purchase if you like them. Â Â  A face misting spray made with propylene glycol as the second ingredient which makes it a safe bet that the glycerin in the product is bio diesel based and though labeled as "Lavender" was actually scented with Lavendula which is the scent used as a cheap alternative to actual lavender. Â Â  Pop Sugar on the other hand bills me on the 6th, and ships a week later and I know that while my box will go on an adventure before it gets to me (right now it's sitting in Ellenwood, GA and like Sherman will make it's march across Georgia to me in 4-5 days. Â I'm not always thrilled with everything - dried fruit always makes me imagine I'm eating a mummy - but the items are interesting and fun. Â Â


 My box is hanging out in Ellenwood also!


----------



## FrostKitty (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box is hanging out in Ellenwood also!

I can't imagine the boxes are having much fun in Ellenwood...  If I was a box that was doomed to spend days in a town I'd go to Decauter or Helen for Octoberfest.


----------



## IffB (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I apologize in advance if this seems ranty.... 

I wouldn't go with Glossy Box if they offered me free boxes.   Last month I was charged at the beginning of the month, alerted that my box had shipped only to learn that it didn't actually ship for another 10 days.  They have non-existent customer service - I called and I emailed for about a week only to get a response when I had my bank back charge the cost of the box.   

The products in the box last month included:  A face powder that is no longer available and obviously a close out given the colors that were available. I don't expect perfect matches but I think the point of sub boxes is to try things that you can then purchase if you like them.   

A face misting spray made with propylene glycol as the second ingredient which makes it a safe bet that the glycerin in the product is bio diesel based and though labeled as "Lavender" was actually scented with Lavendula which is the scent used as a cheap alternative to actual lavender.   

Pop Sugar on the other hand bills me on the 6th, and ships a week later and I know that while my box will go on an adventure before it gets to me (right now it's sitting in Ellenwood, GA and like Sherman will make it's march across Georgia to me in 4-5 days.  I'm not always thrilled with everything - dried fruit always makes me imagine I'm eating a mummy - but the items are interesting and fun.   


Mine also arrived in Ellenwood on Monday, will get to Atlanta this Friday!


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my box today.overall, it's just an ok box for me.i like everything but that godawful heinous craft book.


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually pretty happy with this box!  When I first opened it, I wasn't extremely excited about anything, although it will all get used.  However, after redeeming the Shoptiques code for a free maxi dress, this has turned into a nice box.

For those of you still waiting on your boxes, I counted 20+ items you can still get completely free with your code +$5 off from sharing on FB... still lots of cute stuff left!

I also came across these gems (NSFW... haha): http://www.shoptiques.com/products/blow-drier-earrings

Not sure what they were thinking when designing those...

What maxi dress did you get?  I'd love to add another one to my collection!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally!  A shipping notice.  Geez, I was about to display a shit fit for my cat's enjoyment over here or something, lol.  I'm not excited by much of the box, but it has taken so long.  I seriously bed to differ on Pop Sugar's claim that this month is worth the wait!  It certainly isn't a horrible box, but it isn't so awesome that it is "worth the wait" of this delay.

This box has some good items in it, but most just don't work for me.  I don't typically like vanilla-anything scents, so I'll use the diffuser as a gift for somebody this holiday season.  Those type of headbands don't stay on my head to save my life, so I'll end up giving those to my sister in law or nieces.  If the gift card is useable next month and anything is left I like/can afford I might use that item.  Is it sad that the best item of the box for me that I know I'll get use out of is the coasters?? 

I wish this month's box had a pretty makeup product or jewelry added to it.  I'm ready for next month! haha


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What maxi dress did you get?  I'd love to add another one to my collection!

I got this one:

  http://www.shoptiques.com/products/ruffle-pink-maxi


----------



## mrskatemarie (Sep 18, 2013)

I really love this box. I'll use everything except the diffuser (I don't trust the cats!) but I think that will make a great Christmas gift for someone.


----------



## neblinosa (Sep 18, 2013)

I got my box today. I will probably gift the diffuser and coasters. the fruit bar has already been eaten and the sharkies will be soon. I'm sure I'll find a use for the headbands. The book is a slight disappointment. I like DIY but this one isn't very practical for me. I do really like the fiesta party ideas though.


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I got an email today stating I get an earlier box instead of October. I canceled and missed out on last months box and was upset so I resubbed. I am excited for this box. I don't think I will use the DIY book though.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Well I got an email today stating I get an earlier box instead of October. I canceled and missed out on last months box and was upset so I resubbed. I am excited for this box. I don't think I will use the DIY book though.


 When did you resub? I probably won't get this months box, but I'm still hoping! I subbed on the 11th.


----------



## Kyleyz (Sep 18, 2013)

I got an email today that I am going to get this box instead of starting again in October.  I'm not excited.  This box is overall kinda meh...


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just received an email that I will be receiving this box early! While this box isn't a must have for me, I am still happy with it. Everything will go to use except for the diffusor (cats would knock that over) and will be gifted to my aunt who loves things like that. So happy! I also just subscribed to FabFitFun after hearing about the Gorjana Canary scarf that will be in it. Couldn't pass up that offer.


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm currently stalking my email hoping I get this months box instead of starting in October... No such luck yet. :-(


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When did you resub? I probably won't get this months box, but I'm still hoping! I subbed on the 11th.
I resubbed the end of August I believe.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 18, 2013)

> Just received an email that I will be receiving this box early! While this box isn'tÂ a must have for me, I am still happy with it. Everything will go to use except for the diffusor (cats would knock that over) and will be gifted to my aunt who loves things like that. So happy! I also just subscribed to FabFitFun after hearing about the Gorjana Canary scarf that will be in it. Couldn't pass up that offer.Â


 I saw that and I am very tempted! What kinds of things usually come in her boxes? I love the scarf but have no idea of what else would be in it?


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

> I saw that and I am very tempted! What kinds of things usually come in her boxes? I love the scarf but have no idea of what else would be in it?


 There have been only two prior boxes to this one coming out. Mostly it includes full size items, actually all items are full size. I remember getting Butter London polish, zoya polish, orly polish, Moroccan oil, pur lisse cleanser, sea salt spray, josie maran lip stain, between the two boxes. I can't remember on top of my head all the other stuff that was in it. If you do a google search there should be one box for spring and summer.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 18, 2013)

> There have been only two prior boxes to this one coming out. Mostly it includes full size items, actually all items are full size. I remember getting Butter London polish, zoya polish, orly polish, Moroccan oil, pur lisse cleanser, sea salt spray, josie maran lip stain, between the two boxes. I can't remember on top of my head all the other stuff that was in it. If you do a google search there should be one box for spring and summer.


 Ah snap, I gave in to temptations! Thanks, I'm pretty excited for the box, I love that scarf so it's definitely worth the 50.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm currently stalking my email hoping I get this months box instead of starting in October... No such luck yet. :-(

I know...I am seriously irritated. I cancelled accidentally trying to update my cc info. I know...dumb! I emailed them right away and tried to resubscribe and even just minutes later, I got the October box. I told them I didn't want to miss a box and they said there was nothing they could do. Grrr...I would have really liked this box. I guess I'll try to send them an email and see if it will do any good.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gonna post this on both threads, lol...

A research question for y'all...if you could choose between Glossybox and Popsugar (and you can only have 1), which would you choose? I'm considering a GB sub, but I have decided that I am only going to allow myself 3 subs and I wouldn't give up Birchbox or Yuzen, so PS would be the one to go. What do you think?

I had Glossybox (and PS) and I canned GB, so there ya go. Glossybox kept disappointing me month after month, and so much of what they sent was bizarre or useless to me.  WIth Popsugar, even if I can't use it directly, it goes into a stash of - nice for hostess or last minute b-day gifts, stocking stuffers, etc, so I don't mind too much.  Like, this month, I wouldn't use the paper coasters (won't protect my table), but I have a friend that LOVES vintage stuff, and they'll make an awesome pick-me-up for her on a random day.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was underwhelmed again this month - I'm just trying to trade everything away, lol. I've paid for October, but I think after that I might be done...but then comes the December boxes which are always so exciting...and then boxes to celebrate spring...oh a vicious cycle! =)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AAAGH I gave in. I ordered my boots from Shoptique. They are pricey, but on sale. The $25 was helpful, but not that much. I can't wait to get them and wear them all over the place!!!!  If you see a chubby Asian girl with the most awesome moto boots stomping around Chicagoland, it's me!

I'll keep my eyes open!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 18, 2013)

Just placed my Shoptiques order - I was torn between the tapestry scarf (and spending extra $) or just staying within the card.  I ended up with the octopus necklace and octopus earrings. They were cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also - you can get the $5 off if you share to FB - just set it to custom, only me, if you don't really want your purchase plastered all over. http://www.shoptiques.com/products/octopus-necklace-1


----------



## Yeti (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just placed my Shoptiques order - I was torn between the tapestry scarf (and spending extra $) or just staying within the card.  I ended up with the octopus necklace and octopus earrings. They were cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also - you can get the $5 off if you share to FB - just set it to custom, only me, if you don't really want your purchase plastered all over. http://www.shoptiques.com/products/octopus-necklace-1
It's so cute!!!  There is a cute, affordable necklace I may pick up, but the chain is a bit long for me.  It seems like such a huge site, I am having trouble finding things.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

I got my box today and like usual I'm much more pleased with it in person, than I was when I first saw the spoilers, which is weird....because I'm giving away the diffuser and coasters as a gift.  I gave the sharkies to my boyfriend.  And I'll probably eBay the PS DIY book.  It's a cute book, but I felt most of that could be found online or pinterest, I'm not a big DIY-er. 

I'm most excited about the headbands (I love the colors and they are so perfect for the gym) the shoptiques.com card (but I can't decide what I want) and the that's it bar.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today and like usual I'm much more pleased with it in person, than I was when I first saw the spoilers, which is weird....because I'm giving away the diffuser and coasters as a gift.  I gave the sharkies to my boyfriend.  And I'll probably eBay the PS DIY book.  It's a cute book, but I felt most of that could be found online or pinterest, I'm not a big DIY-er. 

I'm most excited about the headbands (I love the colors and they are so perfect for the gym) the shoptiques.com card (but I can't decide what I want) and the that's it bar. 

I gave the sharkies to my boyfriend too. He runs, I'm a lazy blob that needs to get her butt to the gym but certainly I don't need extra electrolytes


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I gave the sharkies to my boyfriend too. He runs, I'm a lazy blob that needs to get her butt to the gym but certainly I don't need extra electrolytes  


Too funny, my bf ran tonight! But he's not much of a runner. I'm more the gym goer than he is, but tonight I needed a break, I ran Monday night and my legs are still sore from it (they had us run half a mile backwards....crazy killer on your calves).

I think my bf is eating the sharkies now!  I'll eat my That's It bar tomorrow, I hope it's decent.


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 18, 2013)

I am pleasantly surprised with Shoptique's shipping.  I placed my order for this http://www.shoptiques.com/products/silver-double-knot-ring on the 16th, it was shipped on the 17th and will be at my door on Friday via UPS ground.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm a bit annoyed that they've already moved onto processing the waitlist for the September box when my box is still processing and not initiated, I mean yay for people who were hoping to get it but just not great after waiting so long...


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Too funny, my bf ran tonight! But he's not much of a runner. I'm more the gym goer than he is, but tonight I needed a break, I ran Monday night and my legs are still sore from it (they had us run half a mile backwards....crazy killer on your calves). I think my bf is eating the sharkies now!Â  I'll eat my That's It bar tomorrow, I hope it's decent.Â


 I have been jogging at nights but my knees are killing me. Do you know any techniques or know of something that could help me out with my knees?


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for thoughts on GB vs PS. Sounds like I'll keep PS.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have been jogging at nights but my knees are killing me. Do you know any techniques or know of something that could help me out with my knees?

I'm not a runner, but I've had chronic knee problems my entire life due to early horseback riding accidents and karate. Depending on the type of knee pain, doing quad strengthening exercises can really help - things like biking, leg lifts with bean bag weights on your ankles, etc.  Not knowing where your pain is though you might want to talk to a doc.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not a runner, but I've had chronic knee problems my entire life due to early horseback riding accidents and karate. Depending on the type of knee pain, doing quad strengthening exercises can really help - things like biking, leg lifts with bean bag weights on your ankles, etc.  Not knowing where your pain is though you might want to talk to a doc.  

Thank you!

I had been walking for awhile then started to jog, I was fine for about a week but then all of the sudden I started to feel like my knees were bruised. And I checked my knees but they feel bruised like inside maybe the joint (on the outside they look fine). 

But I think I will take a break from jogging and start doing bike rides until my knees don't feel bruised anymore.


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a bit annoyed that they've already moved onto processing the waitlist for the September box when my box is still processing and not initiated, I mean yay for people who were hoping to get it but just not great after waiting so long...
Well I paid for a box when I signed back up. They have shipped my box out...it still says processing. I am sure you will get your box before me.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I paid for a box when I signed back up. They have shipped my box out...it still says processing. I am sure you will get your box before me.

Depends when mine ships out lol - fedex reference still can't find the label so mine hasn't gone out yet. I wasn't trying to be rude, like I said I'm happy for others who got added I just wish they would have first sent out all the other boxes first.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

> I have been jogging at nights but my knees are killing me. Do you know any techniques or know of something that could help me out with my knees?


 Good for you! If you haven't already it might help to get fitted for running shoes, expect to drop some money on decent shoes. Inserts or orthopedics can help too, and also icing your knees after running. I have to ice my left heel, I have plantar facistis, it sucks feels like you're walking on a bruised heel all the time. This can be touchy but generally cleaning up your diet goes a long long long way to help with aches and pains. You can also Try stretching for 10 mins or so after your jogs, drinking lots of water, be sure to rest (say run every other day) and decent amounts of sleep all will help as well.


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Depends when mine ships out lol - fedex reference still can't find the label so mine hasn't gone out yet. I wasn't trying to be rude, like I said I'm happy for others who got added I just wish they would have first sent out all the other boxes first.
I didn't check what I wrote. My box _hasn't_ shipped out as it is still processing. I know you weren't being rude.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good for you!

If you haven't already it might help to get fitted for running shoes, expect to drop some money on decent shoes. Inserts or orthopedics can help too, and also icing your knees after running. I have to ice my left heel, I have plantar facistis, it sucks feels like you're walking on a bruised heel all the time.

This can be touchy but generally cleaning up your diet goes a long long long way to help with aches and pains.

You can also Try stretching for 10 mins or so after your jogs, drinking lots of water, be sure to rest (say run every other day) and decent amounts of sleep all will help as well.

Thank you so much for all the tips!

I do feel so much better by just going out and doing this...feel like I have more energy and less stressed. I bought a pair of Nike running shoes but I have never jogged before so I don't know if I got the right ones.  But I didn't even think about inserts! lol I am definitely looking into getting some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   And I have also been trying to eat better, instead of eating red meat I have been eating fish. Trying to stay away from sugar/sweets (but its so hard, why must it be so hard!).    I am sorry about your heel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That sounds really painful.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 18, 2013)

> Thank you so much for all the tips! I do feel so much better by just going out and doing this...feel like I have more energy and less stressed. I bought a pair of Nike running shoes but I have never jogged before so I don't know if I got the right ones.Â  But I didn't even think about inserts! lol I am definitely looking into getting some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  And I have also been trying to eat better, instead of eating red meat I have been eating fish. Trying to stay away from sugar/sweets (but its so hard, why must it be so hard!).Â  Â  I am sorry about your heel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  That sounds really painful.Â


 I got some cheap inserts from Walmart. They got me through my first 5k, 6k and 8k. I'm working towards a 10k now, as much as my heel will allow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa Marie (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have been jogging at nights but my knees are killing me. Do you know any techniques or know of something that could help me out with my knees?


I agree with the other posters that say to try some inserts! My husband, dad, and my FIL all get knee and some hip pain when they work out. Those gel insoles have done the trick! (...Geez wait, why don't I have them in my shoes?! LOL)


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone know of any promo codes for Shoptiques? I remember someone mentioning a code for $5 off if you share on facebook, but I don't see it on the site. Does it come up later in the checkout process?


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any promo codes for Shoptiques? I remember someone mentioning a code for $5 off if you share on facebook, but I don't see it on the site. Does it come up later in the checkout process? 
Yes, it shows up when you are on the last page of your checkout, step 3. A little window will pop up and say do you want to share this purchase on Facebook, If you share it...it will take $5 off  your order.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any promo codes for Shoptiques? I remember someone mentioning a code for $5 off if you share on facebook, but I don't see it on the site. Does it come up later in the checkout process? 
Yes, it shows up when you are on the last page of your checkout, step 3. A little window will pop up and say do you want to share this purchase on Facebook, If you share it...it will take $5 off  your order.

 


Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got this one:

  http://www.shoptiques.com/products/ruffle-pink-maxi
Super cute!  I'm so happy for you! That's a great find!

Dang, they only have 1 left (wrong size for me) and my PS Box isn't here yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super cute!  I'm so happy for you! That's a great find!

Dang, they only have 1 left (wrong size for me) and my PS Box isn't here yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would look like a tree stump in that dress. I cannot wear maxi dresses :-(


----------



## dkladiann (Sep 19, 2013)

My account was charged 9/6 and stillhas not shipped. They emailed me to say "soon". This is stupid.


----------



## LindseyJ (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine is finally at my post office! I should get it tomorrow. Very excited about getting the diffuser and trying headbands!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pleasantly surprised with Shoptique's shipping.  I placed my order for this http://www.shoptiques.com/products/silver-double-knot-ring on the 16th, it was shipped on the 17th and will be at my door on Friday via UPS ground.  
ME TOO! I placed my order on the 17th and got a notification today that it's waiting for me at home! WOW! That was so fast!


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 19, 2013)

got my shoptiques ring in the mail today already!  great deal for 22 plus shipping, i think it was $6 oop


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got my shoptiques ring in the mail today already!  great deal for 22 plus shipping, i think it was $6 oop








That is so pretty.


----------



## IffB (Sep 19, 2013)

Surprisingly LOVING this box! The diffuser is beautifully packed, the coasters quite lovely, interesting book even though I am not crafty at all.... I might save them all for gifts, but I loved the quality of the items,,,, and the $25 gift card!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't wait till I receive this box. When the first boxes went out, the review were disappointing, but now I think I am turning around with this box. So excited for it to arrive, although the diffusor will go as a gift to someone. Has anyone thought of framing the coasters? Or is that just me? i'm thinking they would look good on my wall.


----------



## dbf0670 (Sep 19, 2013)

> got my shoptiques ring in the mail today already! Â great deal for 22 plus shipping, i think it was $6 oop


 I can't believe you already got the item you ordered with your gift card and I haven't even gotten my box yet! The way it's looking, I might get the October box before my September one. Not pleased this month.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 19, 2013)

That is an awesome idea for the coasters!  I may steal your idea, as they match my room so well =)

I am having a budget crisis at Shoptiques... I want the deer necklace and I am really liking the Angle Spring Coat, but the Large is sold out.  At 6ft tall a medium is always a big risk for me.  Looks like they have a pretty good return policy though.  Ugg, I was supposed to stay under the $25, lol!  If I could just grab the necklace and run...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can't wait till I receive this box. When the first boxes went out, the review were disappointing, but now I think I am turning around with this box. So excited for it to arrive, although the diffusor will go as a gift to someone. Has anyone thought of framing the coasters? Or is that just me? i'm thinking they would look good on my wall.


----------



## jessrose18 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am so sad some ppl havn't recieved their boxes yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... i hope tomorrows the day ladies!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Sep 19, 2013)

> Alright, who ordered the blue leopard print type scarf from Shoptiques!? Dang it, I was too slow.Â :bawling:


I got the pink one...


----------



## dbf0670 (Sep 19, 2013)

> I am so sad some ppl havn't recieved their boxes yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... i hope tomorrows the day ladies!


 Mine finally initiated today So it'll likely get here in a little over a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Sep 19, 2013)

If anyone wants my shoptiques code, feel free to message me Update:code has been spoken for


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 19, 2013)

Mine finally arrived! I used the shoptiques code and the $5 off code to get a goofy but (I think) cute winter hat for $8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited about this, and definitely looking at the DIY book tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/trapper-hat


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine finally arrived! I used the shoptiques code and the $5 off code to get a goofy but (I think) cute winter hat for $8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited about this, and definitely looking at the DIY book tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/trapper-hat

I was hoping someone would get the hat! You'll have to model it for us when it comes. It makes me wish I lived somewhere that had winter. 

  My box arrived and it's my favourite of the three months I've been subscribed. I love the diffuser and coasters, the snacks (Swedish sharks?) were yummy and I needed headbands for when I work out. (The ones I have are too nice to get all sweaty.) The projects in the book are kind of awful, but I enjoyed leaving a review on Amazon and am going to try the mercury glass spray paint idea. Not sure about Shoptiques... everything I like would involve paying $10 or so extra, but I'll just stalk the site and something's bound to come up.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 20, 2013)

Box came in today! Yay!

I totally was thinking about framing the coasters too! If they matched my room somehow lol 
I've been thinking a lot about the possibilities of framing stuff since someone mentioned on the Birchbox thread to frame the postcards they sent out during the summer.

I just skimmed through the book... and besides the headband and maybe the lace flats... all the ideas look... kinda ugly. Like they look DIY. I can't stop laughing at the "cocktail ring"... like seriously?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched!


----------



## Yeti (Sep 20, 2013)

> GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched!Â


 Awesome, congrats! Will October be your next box or was there a wait list?


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 20, 2013)

> I got the pink one...


 Do you love it? I was so hoping the blue one would be there when I got my gift card but no such luck!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 20, 2013)

> Mine finally arrived! I used the shoptiques code and the $5 off code to get a goofy but (I think) cute winter hat for $8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited about this, and definitely looking at the DIY book tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.shoptiques.com/products/trapper-hat


 I am trying not to look too much at the site since my box is nowhere to be found still, but I might just have to get this! I would be a little intimidated to wear it, but people in my town wear crazier stuff all the time. One guy literally wears a racoon costume every day. A silly hat should not scare me! I don't know what color I would get though.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 20, 2013)

> GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched!Â


 Yay! So happy you can get in on the fun with us!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 20, 2013)

I will post a pic when I get the hat! I picked it up in green and black bc I have a black coat to wear with it and I think they will look cute together. I live in Georgia but I am spending thanksgiving in ny and will freeze so the hat seemed like a good idea. I looked at the book last night. While there are a couple of nice ideas in there like the mercury glass I wasn't a fan overall. Would have preferred a fall foods cookbook or unique cocktails book if we are talking about the nonfiction category.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 20, 2013)

> Can't wait till I receive this box. When the first boxes went out, the review were disappointing, but now I think I am turning around with this box. So excited for it to arrive, although the diffusor will go as a gift to someone. Has anyone thought of framing the coasters? Or is that just me? i'm thinking they would look good on my wall.


 That happens to me a lot. I've been so busy this week that all my boxes are still boxed! This weekend will be like my birthday 2 weeks late lol But while the boxes sat I got all excited about them again.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 20, 2013)

> Mine finally arrived! I used the shoptiques code and the $5 off code to get a goofy but (I think) cute winter hat for $8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited about this, and definitely looking at the DIY book tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.shoptiques.com/products/trapper-hat


I was thinking about that hat. I wonder if I could pull it off in an ironic way? Post a pic when you get it!


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super cute!  I'm so happy for you! That's a great find!

Dang, they only have 1 left (wrong size for me) and my PS Box isn't here yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!  Hope you get your box soon!  Just noticed some comfy looking t-shirts on the site, can't go wrong with something like that.

  http://www.shoptiques.com/products/black-short-sleeve-shirt


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.







I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched! 

Awesome, congrats! Will October be your next box or was there a wait list? Not til November, unless slots open up for Oct.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT, I can handle it! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.






I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched! 
Yay! So happy you can get in on the fun with us!!



Me too! Only having one sub this month nearly killed me! Never again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will post a pic when I get the hat! I picked it up in green and black bc I have a black coat to wear with it and I think they will look cute together. I live in Georgia but I am spending thanksgiving in ny and will freeze so the hat seemed like a good idea.

I looked at the book last night. While there are a couple of nice ideas in there like the mercury glass I wasn't a fan overall. Would have preferred a fall foods cookbook or unique cocktails book if we are talking about the nonfiction category.

A Fall cookbook would have been amazing!  I'm always on the lookout for new Fall-inspired treats to try out.  Apple cider doughnuts are at the top of my list this season.


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched!

I just signed up too! I'm so excited I can't wait until November, I hope some October spots open up!

Anyway, I have quite a few subscriptions, but this is my first time signing up for PopSugar. If any of you ladies have a minute to answer some of my questions and get me up to speed I would be so happy!

1. Do they send out a variety of items each month? I notice that the photos from this month of coasters and the DIY book and some other things aren't featured in the photo of the September reveal on the PopSugar website. So I'm guessing not everyone will get the scarf or the Wallflower tickets, etc.? Do they often feature products in the reveal that don't seem to show up in many boxes?

2. How is the shipping? I've read they ship around the 10th, so I'm guessing you usually get them around the third week of the month?

3. Do they do spoilers throughout the month or is the box one big suprise? Do they wait til boxes have shipped before posting the reveal?

Thanks for any input you have on PopSugar, I'm very excited to try this out!!!


----------



## hakau (Sep 20, 2013)

still haven't got my box yet !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This month will be my last month until the New Year since I need to save up for Christmas gifts. Hopefully I didn't miss anything awesome


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just signed up too! I'm so excited I can't wait until November, I hope some October spots open up!

Anyway, I have quite a few subscriptions, but this is my first time signing up for PopSugar. If any of you ladies have a minute to answer some of my questions and get me up to speed I would be so happy!

1. Do they send out a variety of items each month? I notice that the photos from this month of coasters and the DIY book and some other things aren't featured in the photo of the September reveal on the PopSugar website. So I'm guessing not everyone will get the scarf or the Wallflower tickets, etc.? Do they often feature products in the reveal that don't seem to show up in many boxes?

2. How is the shipping? I've read they ship around the 10th, so I'm guessing you usually get them around the third week of the month?

3. Do they do spoilers throughout the month or is the box one big suprise? Do they wait til boxes have shipped before posting the reveal?

Thanks for any input you have on PopSugar, I'm very excited to try this out!!!





Oops I just realized I was looking at the September 2012 reveal page! DOH!


----------



## IffB (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks!  Hope you get your box soon!  Just noticed some comfy looking t-shirts on the site, can't go wrong with something like that.

  http://www.shoptiques.com/products/black-short-sleeve-shirt
Yes - got this one for my daughter for $13.24 (would never have paid the full price!)

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/david-bowie-tee


----------



## meaganola (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine *just* shipped out. I foresee a snarky email going out tonight. I've been subbed since the first box, and my shipping seems to get further and further away from the start of shipping each month. Not cool.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 20, 2013)

> Mine *just* shipped out. I foresee a snarky email going out tonight. I've been subbed since the first box, and my shipping seems to get further and further away from the start of shipping each month. Not cool.


 Mine finally updated onto FedEx today too! Finally! I live so close but will prob get it wednesday?


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine finally updated onto FedEx today too! Finally! I live so close but will prob get it wednesday?

Lucky you. Mine shipped out today also so the earliest I will probably see it is the 28th. So for me the September box honestly might come in October...


----------



## dkladiann (Sep 20, 2013)

FINALLY shipped. Jeeeeez.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched!

I just signed up too! I'm so excited I can't wait until November, I hope some October spots open up!

Anyway, I have quite a few subscriptions, but this is my first time signing up for PopSugar. If any of you ladies have a minute to answer some of my questions and get me up to speed I would be so happy!

1. Do they send out a variety of items each month? I notice that the photos from this month of coasters and the DIY book and some other things aren't featured in the photo of the September reveal on the PopSugar website. So I'm guessing not everyone will get the scarf or the Wallflower tickets, etc.? Do they often feature products in the reveal that don't seem to show up in many boxes?

2. How is the shipping? I've read they ship around the 10th, so I'm guessing you usually get them around the third week of the month?

3. Do they do spoilers throughout the month or is the box one big suprise? Do they wait til boxes have shipped before posting the reveal?

Thanks for any input you have on PopSugar, I'm very excited to try this out!!!






1. Yes, a variety of items every month...some of the categories have been must have fashion, food, beauty, home, etc. If you go to their blog, I think you can see every past box. All boxes are the same with variations among some items, i.e. different fragrances for bath gel, colors of nail polish, etc.

  2. I think this month may be wonky because they were shipping out the fall luxury box at the same time. A lot of the ladies have not received their Sept box. I have always had my box by the 17th of the month (although I'm not getting a box this month because I didn't update my cc info in time).   3. No spoilers...it's a surprise until someone finally gets their box and posts a pic or details). There have been spoilers on the luxury boxes, but never the monthly boxes (that I can remember, anyway).   Enjoy you sub...it's one of my favorites!


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
1. Yes, a variety of items every month...some of the categories have been must have fashion, food, beauty, home, etc. If you go to their blog, I think you can see every past box. All boxes are the same with variations among some items, i.e. different fragrances for bath gel, colors of nail polish, etc.

  2. I think this month may be wonky because they were shipping out the fall luxury box at the same time. A lot of the ladies have not received their Sept box. I have always had my box by the 17th of the month (although I'm not getting a box this month because I didn't update my cc info in time).   3. No spoilers...it's a surprise until someone finally gets their box and posts a pic or details). There have been spoilers on the luxury boxes, but never the monthly boxes (that I can remember, anyway).   Enjoy you sub...it's one of my favorites!

Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
1. Yes, a variety of items every month...some of the categories have been must have fashion, food, beauty, home, etc. If you go to their blog, I think you can see every past box. All boxes are the same with variations among some items, i.e. different fragrances for bath gel, colors of nail polish, etc.

  2. I think this month may be wonky because they were shipping out the fall luxury box at the same time. A lot of the ladies have not received their Sept box. I have always had my box by the 17th of the month (although I'm not getting a box this month because I didn't update my cc info in time).   3. No spoilers...it's a surprise until someone finally gets their box and posts a pic or details). There have been spoilers on the luxury boxes, but never the monthly boxes (that I can remember, anyway).   Enjoy you sub...it's one of my favorites!

Just the Gorjana necklace in the August box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 20, 2013)

I just learned that it is very easy to peel off the sticker from the coasters box and simply use it as a pretty box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg I was the same way! I used to hide under my blankets with a flashlight and a book all night. My parents could never figure out why I was so tired... Lmfao. I'm currently reading a kind of classic... It's a huge book of all the works of Poe. It even has some of his short stories and poems that he wrote in his teen years! So good!

I absolutely ADORE Poe! Always have, his works are fantastic. What's funny is that I'm adopted and didn't meet my biological family until I was 18 or so, and I found out that Poe is actually my great, great (not sure how many) uncle! Even though he's always been a favorite writer of mine! Is that spooky? If it is, it's a GOOD spooky! lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS, I'm so excited...I finally got paid back some money that was owed me, so I treated myself to a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have been drooling over Popsugar since the first box and I'm freakin' psyched! 
How awesome!!!! I hope a slot opens up in October for you!


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 20, 2013)

> I absolutely ADORE Poe! Always have, his works are fantastic. What's funny is that I'm adopted and didn't meet my biological family until I was 18 or so, and I found out that Poe is actually my great, great (not sure how many) uncle! Even though he's always been a favorite writer of mine! Is that spooky? If it is, it's a GOOD spooky! lol


 That's amazing! I'm jealous! Lol. And it's totally spooky, but in a super awesome kinda way!


----------



## FrostKitty (Sep 20, 2013)

> I will post a pic when I get the hat! I picked it up in green and black bc I have a black coat to wear with it and I think they will look cute together. I live in Georgia but I am spending thanksgiving in ny and will freeze so the hat seemed like a good idea. I looked at the book last night. While there are a couple of nice ideas in there like the mercury glass I wasn't a fan overall. Would have preferred a fall foods cookbook or unique cocktails book if we are talking about the nonfiction category.


 Hello from Atlanta!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 20, 2013)

> I absolutely ADORE Poe! Always have, his works are fantastic. What's funny is that I'm adopted and didn't meet my biological family until I was 18 or so, and I found out that Poe is actually my great, great (not sure how many) uncle! Even though he's always been a favorite writer of mine! Is that spooky? If it is, it's a GOOD spooky! lol


 I'm a huge Poe fan and a genealogy geek so I don't find it spooky, I think it's awesome!


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi From Vinings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hello from Atlanta!!

Hi From Vinings!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Channydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lucky you. Mine shipped out today also so the earliest I will probably see it is the 28th. So for me the September box honestly might come in October... 






oh no that sucks. does fedex really take that long to get to oregon, that's crazy! i guess I should have expected since I live less than ten miles away and my expected delivery is wednesday lol


----------



## Channydoll (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh no that sucks. does fedex really take that long to get to oregon, that's crazy! i guess I should have expected since I live less than ten miles away and my expected delivery is wednesday lol

They hand it over to the post office in Washington and then it goes to a different one (also in Washington) before it goes to the post office in town and then they usually take an additional day or two before they deliver it. So it's not really Fedex that takes that long.  
Fedex says

Estimated delivery :
N/A
Maybe I will luck out and it will come sooner not later. Que Sera Sera


----------



## FrostKitty (Sep 20, 2013)

I was at the Shoptiques site... They have some fairly cute stuff. Unfortunately, I'm not the cute type, I am too short to pull off Maxi's dresses (seriously, there have been interventions), and I'm in Scarf recovery. So if anyone wants my Shoptiques code PM Me. Daphne Edit: It's gone!


----------



## MakeupMavenJen (Sep 20, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their shoptique code, let me know. I'd love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smartinoff (Sep 20, 2013)

I think I am going to like this box just because I am going to have to wait so dang long to get it. I'm guessing it will be here next Friday or Saturday. Originally I was all meh about this box but now that I have had to wait a month to get it, I'm getting excited again. lmao I'm so fickle


----------



## flynt (Sep 20, 2013)

So yay I got my box yesterday.  It's a good thing I love the scent of the diffuser because I managed to spill it everywhere.  The coasters are adorable and I'm prob going to use polyurethane to make them last longer.  I like the idea of a craft book but I'm not feeling this particular craft book; I went through it but I didn't like any of the ideas.  I'm using the headbands to keep my hair out of the way at home, I'll try to work them into a regular hairstyle.  I'm still saving saving the snacks for workouts and I still don't know what I'd use the shoptiques card on.  But I did end up renewing for 3 months because I love the surprise and variety I get from Popsugar.


----------



## Dots (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay...who mentioned the brownie brittle recently? I bought it when I went to Costco. *face palm* I am being very strict with my eating right now and that will be my treat item every now and then.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 20, 2013)

I got my shoptiques ring yesterday and thought I'd share some pictures. I had to get the next size up from my normal size but that was OK b/c I can wear it on my middle finger or on my ring finger with a little addition of my stack rings. Other than this gift card, the box was sort of a dud for me. I will gift the diffuser and coasters... I'm giving my sister (who is deployed in the Middle East right now) the fruit bar, the fruit snack and head bands. I actually sort of dug the DIY book and will wind up keeping that. It's a cute box but one I probably would have passed on if I had seen a sneak peek in advance... 

But here's my ring...stacked &amp; unstacked!




Yes, that is Ruffian Hedge Fund from this month's BB.



silver double knotted shoptiques ring...
â€‹


----------



## KayEss (Sep 21, 2013)

Ugh, so I am kind of frustrated. I have been on vacation for a few weeks, and I am leaving tomorrow. I usually get PopSugar boxes around the 10th...somewhere between the 9th and the 12th. That in mind, I changed my address to my vacation address initially, thinking that I would be too impatient to wait over a week to come home to my box. So this month when I saw my box hadn't even shipped by the 10th, I decided to change my address back. My box didnt even ship until today...well over a week after the address change...and my box is going to my vacation address! So annoying. And it wouldn't have even been an issue had the boxes not been delayed. Boo. I am sure they just printed the shipping labels super far in advance but it just seems like awful luck.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 21, 2013)

> I got my shoptiques ring yesterday and thought I'd share some pictures. I had to get the next size up from my normal size but that was OK b/c I can wear it on my middle finger or on my ring finger with a little addition of my stack rings. Other than this gift card, the box was sort of a dud for me. I will gift the diffuser and coasters... I'm giving my sister (who is deployed in the Middle East right now) the fruit bar, the fruit snack and head bands. I actually sort of dug the DIY book and will wind up keeping that. It's a cute box but one I probably would have passed on if I had seen a sneak peek in advance...Â  But here's my ring...stacked &amp; unstacked!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







silver double knotted shoptiques ring...

â€‹ Ooh, I love that! And they have it in my size...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay...who mentioned the brownie brittle recently? I bought it when I went to Costco. *face palm*
I am being very strict with my eating right now and that will be my treat item every now and then.

My bf and I also got a bag at Costco.  We ate half the bag in the parking lot before leaving.


----------



## Dots (Sep 21, 2013)

> My bf and I also got a bag at Costco.Â  We ate half the bag in the parking lot before leaving.Â


 Gosh I miss the days when I could do that...after all, they were only two weeks ago. Lol! Must.be.good.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 21, 2013)

That is such a pretty ring! I couldn't decide which ring I wanted. But I had wanted one for the longest time, then it was it the fall popsugarmusthave box but it would not have been in my size.


----------



## SonyaB (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my shoptiques ring yesterday and thought I'd share some pictures. I had to get the next size up from my normal size but that was OK b/c I can wear it on my middle finger or on my ring finger with a little addition of my stack rings. Other than this gift card, the box was sort of a dud for me. I will gift the diffuser and coasters... I'm giving my sister (who is deployed in the Middle East right now) the fruit bar, the fruit snack and head bands. I actually sort of dug the DIY book and will wind up keeping that. It's a cute box but one I probably would have passed on if I had seen a sneak peek in advance... 

But here's my ring...stacked &amp; unstacked!






Yes, that is Ruffian Hedge Fund from this month's BB.



silver double knotted shoptiques ring...
â€‹


That's the same one, I purchased.  Isn't it fabulous?


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 21, 2013)

> That's the same one, I purchased. Â Isn't it fabulous?


 I really like it...wearing it today actually!


----------



## lauren2828 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Okay...who mentioned the brownie brittle recently? I bought it when I went to Costco. *face palm* I am being very strict with my eating right now and that will be my treat item every now and then.


 I discovered the brownie brittle when they were sampling it at Costco. I ate the entire bag (along with my husband) in about 4 days! I have avoided buying it again because I know it won't last. I have no self control!


----------



## hakau (Sep 21, 2013)

My box finally got here ! I love the DIffuser and Coaster. Couldn't be any cuter.  

And I already spent the shoptiques card on this cute bag http://www.shoptiques.com/products/macbook-18-carrier-tote

Not bad for $10 including shipping.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yay, I got my box today!  Tracking said I'd get it Tuesday this morning, but by the afternoon it updated to today.  I ended up buying the gypsy bead bar necklace and gold pearl wire earrings from Shoptiques, using the code and facebook discounts (in two orders, second one with free shipping).


----------



## farrah3 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, so I am kind of frustrated. I have been on vacation for a few weeks, and I am leaving tomorrow. I usually get PopSugar boxes around the 10th...somewhere between the 9th and the 12th. That in mind, I changed my address to my vacation address initially, thinking that I would be too impatient to wait over a week to come home to my box.

So this month when I saw my box hadn't even shipped by the 10th, I decided to change my address back. My box didnt even ship until today...well over a week after the address change...and my box is going to my vacation address! So annoying. And it wouldn't have even been an issue had the boxes not been delayed. Boo. I am sure they just printed the shipping labels super far in advance but it just seems like awful luck.

I think you can call FedEx &amp; update the shipping address.  Good Luck!


----------



## isaboo (Sep 23, 2013)

I finally received my box and the diffuser didn't have any reeds in the box.  It is supposed to include the reeds isn't it?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *isaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



I finally received my box and the diffuser didn't have any reeds in the box.  It is supposed to include the reeds isn't it? 

Yes, it should have the reeds with it. You might want to contact PS and mention that.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 23, 2013)

I got my order today! 
I love all the special touches they added, the hand written note, the wrapping seriously amazing.

Here is my ring I got, it is the infinity single knot ring. I had always wanted an infinity ring but this one has an extra something which makes it a bit more unique from the normal infinity rings. I do have to say that the double knotted ring from the picture above is gorgeous as well. It was between those two and I couldn't decide. I went with this one because I thought it would kinda weird looking...which I liked. I may have to go buy that one too sucks we only got one gift card! lol 

Showed the ring to my boyfriend and it reminded him of Revenge. 

 


Spoiler


----------



## KayEss (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you can call FedEx &amp; update the shipping address.  Good Luck!

That is a good idea, and they do have a service to do it, but it's $5/package to redirect the address. Which might be worthwhile, but then I tried to actually do it and it said something about my information "not being recognized" or something. I don't feel comfortable giving my card information over the phone, so...I guess that's that.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my order today! 
I love all the special touches they added, the hand written note, the wrapping seriously amazing.

Here is my ring I got, it is the infinity single knot ring. I had always wanted an infinity ring but this one has an extra something which makes it a bit more unique from the normal infinity rings. I do have to say that the double knotted ring from the picture above is gorgeous as well. It was between those two and I couldn't decide. I went with this one because I thought it would kinda weird looking...which I liked. I may have to go buy that one too sucks we only got one gift card! lol 

Showed the ring to my boyfriend and it reminded him of Revenge. 

 


Spoiler












 Love it! It's kind of pretzel-ey but in a good way. Two gift cards totally would have been better!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally it's here!! I'm liking my box. I may gift the coasters at Xmas but everything is is adorbs! I'm a trainer so the headbands are great for my constant disaster of hairdos. If anyone has success with making the coasters more durable, please share!! They should have that project in the book! :icon_lol:


----------



## Lisa Marie (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally it's here!! I'm liking my box. I may gift the coasters at Xmas but everything is is adorbs! I'm a trainer so the headbands are great for my constant disaster of hairdos. If anyone has success with making the coasters more durable, please share!! They should have that project in the book!




Woo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  Fingers crossed I might get mine tomorrow...lol. Tracking says Wednesday, but sometimes it shows up a day early. 

And I found this write up that i'm going to try -- a DIY that someone did to waterproof cardboard/paper coasters (I know someone in the thread did something similar, but I don't know exactly what they used). Anyways, this lady uses a combo of Outdoor Mod Podge and a brush-on waterproof sealer. She adds an additional paper layer, but it's still the same idea...

http://modpodgerocksblog.com/2013/01/mod-podge-coaster-craft.html

Has anyone framed the coasters? I thought that was a fun idea, too!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 24, 2013)

For this month's PopSugar box, I went completely spoiler free.  And you know what?  It was great!  I truly enjoyed my products a lot more as a surprise than knowing what it was in advance.  

The only thing I was truly excited to receive in my box was the diffuser.  BUT, I did love the box theme on "nesting" and home goods, as a nice contrast to the makeup/skincare/scarves/accessories that we usually get.  I think I will eventually come around to the other items and whatever I don't use will make a perfect gift for upcoming birthdays!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 24, 2013)

Blargh. I sniffed the diffuser oil in the bottle, thought it smelled nice, went ahead and set it up, came home from work the next day and the entire house REEKED.  Apparently I'm sensitive to something in their formula because I could not stop coughing.  I'd be happy to donate it to someone local if they want it, otherwise it's going in the garbage. Too bad, too, I liked the sort of apothecary looking holder.  I suppose I could repurpose it, but not sure how the oil would do in my drain if I washed it.


----------



## cmello (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blargh. I sniffed the diffuser oil in the bottle, thought it smelled nice, went ahead and set it up, came home from work the next day and the entire house REEKED.  Apparently I'm sensitive to something in their formula because I could not stop coughing.  I'd be happy to donate it to someone local if they want it, otherwise it's going in the garbage. Too bad, too, I liked the sort of apothecary looking holder.  I suppose I could repurpose it, but not sure how the oil would do in my drain if I washed it.

I would love to take it from you!! we left our window open the other night and the whole thing spilled over on our floor so now I only have very little oil left! is it possible to be shipped??


----------



## caseybean025 (Sep 24, 2013)

> Blargh. I sniffed the diffuser oil in the bottle, thought it smelled nice, went ahead and set it up, came home from work the next day and the entire house REEKED. Â Apparently I'm sensitive toÂ something in their formula because I could not stop coughing. Â I'd be happy to donate it to someone local if they want it, otherwise it's going in the garbage. Too bad, too, I liked the sort of apothecary looking holder. Â I suppose I could repurpose it, but not sure how the oil would do in my drain if I washed it.


 Idk about this particular oil, but in the past I've washed and reused my diffusers. No damage to my drain. I buy straight essential oils from the health food store and mix with a buffer oil. That might be better for you with your sensitivities! I'm also sensitive to scents, but never had an issue with real essential oils.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 24, 2013)

Got the first half of my Shoptiques order today and it doesn't fit =(  Looks like they have a pretty good return policy though.  The second half (deer necklace) hasn't shipped yet, which seems odd but at least I can't go wrong with the size =)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blargh. I sniffed the diffuser oil in the bottle, thought it smelled nice, went ahead and set it up, came home from work the next day and the entire house REEKED.  Apparently I'm sensitive to something in their formula because I could not stop coughing.  I'd be happy to donate it to someone local if they want it, otherwise it's going in the garbage. Too bad, too, I liked the sort of apothecary looking holder.  I suppose I could repurpose it, but not sure how the oil would do in my drain if I washed it.
That is such a bummer, it is a simple, lovely container.  I hope you are able to reuse it!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would love to take it from you!! we left our window open the other night and the whole thing spilled over on our floor so now I only have very little oil left! is it possible to be shipped??

Doh, no, we dumped the rest of it down the drain this evening. Because it's already opened I don't think I could safely ship it without it leaking all over. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Idk about this particular oil, but in the past I've washed and reused my diffusers. No damage to my drain. I buy straight essential oils from the health food store and mix with a buffer oil. That might be better for you with your sensitivities! I'm also sensitive to scents, but never had an issue with real essential oils. 

took your reco, saved the diffuser and trashed the oil. Usually I just use cinnamon/clove.orange oils, so could very well be something that they've mixed in.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Idk about this particular oil, but in the past I've washed and reused my diffusers. No damage to my drain. I buy straight essential oils from the health food store and mix with a buffer oil. That might be better for you with your sensitivities! I'm also sensitive to scents, but never had an issue with real essential oils. 

The only oils you are not supposed to put down your drain are the kind that solidify (coconut/meat oils, etc etc).  You should be able to dump out the oil and wash the container just fine.  If you are still concerned you can could double bag a grocery type sack and pour it out in that, tie it up tight, and throw in trash, then rise out the container.  Lots of stores sell oils on their own.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 25, 2013)

I got my box!

I definitely enjoyed opening it up more than last month and am happy for the diffuser, it's a cozy scent and the bottle is beautiful. I don't think I care too much for the scent, but I don't mind it at all and it's nice to have. The coasters are beautiful I really hope they last for a while, I never would have picked up something so girly so it's nice to get. There's nothing I've found I want to use the gift card on yet but hopefully soon...

I was sad that the headbands don't hold as well as my twistband one, I honestly thought all of these were the same but these slide easier on my hair lol. Will be cutting these up for ponytail holders, that should work better.

I'm still canceling, this box is just too pricey for me and just not a good fit. But I look forward to keeping an eye on it for inspiration!


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 26, 2013)

Some of the jewelry just went on sale at shoptiques; this cute necklace just got marked down to $25  http://www.shoptiques.com/products/tree-of-life-necklace


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 27, 2013)

Need to go look! Thanks!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally received my box! the longer I had to wait for it, the more excited i got. I already have a deal to trade the diffusor and shoptiques card, so i don't have to deal with those. Everything else I love! This was such a good box, even though I traded some of the items, I still received items that I wanted.


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 27, 2013)

> Finally received my box! the longer I had to wait for it, the more excited i got. I already have a deal to trade the diffusor and shoptiques card, so i don't have to deal with those. Everything else I love! This was such a good box, even though I traded some of the items, I still receivedÂ items that I wanted.


 Yay!! Glad to hear you finally got your box


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Sep 27, 2013)

I got my Shoptiques order in the mail a few days back - here's what I got...



Spoiler








The chain is Looooooonnnnnng!  It hit off the buckle of my belt so I am going to remove a section of chain from each side to make it more wearable.  For the $2 and change I think it's adorable.  The company Zad sells a similar necklace in silver and I've seen that one at the store 2nd and Charles for around $14 if anyone likes this one.  When I ordered it this said "Only 1 left!" on the top of the page.


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you love it? I was so hoping the blue one would be there when I got my gift card but no such luck!
Is this the one you're talking about?  Looks like it's still available: 

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks like there's some stuff that only shows up when you click on the name of a boutique under the "discover" tab.  Here's where some of the more inexpensive stuff has been hiding:

http://www.shoptiques.com/boutiques/pink-house

http://www.shoptiques.com/boutiques/tis-tik

http://www.shoptiques.com/boutiques/monarch-boutique

Also, there's items at the bottom of some boutique pages called "shoppable instagram" that has stuff I haven't seen before.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 27, 2013)

Squeeee, I totally ordered that one too, it looks awesome!!!  Mine will be delivered on Monday I think.  Thanks for posting a pic!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Shoptiques order in the mail a few days back - here's what I got...



Spoiler








The chain is Looooooonnnnnng!  It hit off the buckle of my belt so I am going to remove a section of chain from each side to make it more wearable.  For the $2 and change I think it's adorable.  The company Zad sells a similar necklace in silver and I've seen that one at the store 2nd and Charles for around $14 if anyone likes this one.  When I ordered it this said "Only 1 left!" on the top of the page.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 28, 2013)

> Is this the one you're talking about? Â Looks like it's still available:Â  http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


 You are so awesome! I wanted that scarf so bad but thought it sold out and couldn't find it any longer, just ordered it!! And it was free with the gift card and sharing on Facebook!


----------



## Glossygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

> You are so awesome! I wanted that scarf so bad but thought it sold out and couldn't find it any longer, just ordered it!! And it was free with the gift card and sharing on Facebook!


 I'm so happy for you...that's a great looking scarf! When I click on your link, it says it's $45. How did you get it for free with the $25 gc and $5 FB code? Were you able to use another promo code?


----------



## makeup-addict (Sep 28, 2013)

I get annoyed too. i dont think it was the company thought, seems like someone who is desperate to get points and receive a free box. A lot of people do that. they post a photo and hashtag all the boxes. theres also one called ipsyvsbirchbox and they tag all the boxes, so annoying


----------



## makeup-addict (Sep 28, 2013)

though*


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 28, 2013)

> I'm so happy for you...that's a great looking scarf! When I click on your link, it says it's $45. How did you get it for free with the $25 gc and $5 FB code? Were you able to use another promo code?


 Try clicking the link again. I just clicked it and it takes me to the scarf, it's $20. So it was free with the gift card and $5 off!


----------



## Kali Marie (Sep 28, 2013)

Where do you go to find someone to trade with? While I think the diffuser is a lovely scent, I already have a diffuser (that in 3 years is still not gone (it was huge) and I live in too tiny of an apt to have two open with competing scents. I'm sure there is someone out there who would enjoy this more and I've seen a few people mention trades and so am curious if there's a good place to look!


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 28, 2013)

Got my box today and I love it! While I did put a few things on my trade list I am in love with the diffuser. It smells so good and it really carries into the next room(from living room into the kitchen). I didn't think I would like the DIY book but, I really do like a few of the crafts in there and I think i will try to give them a try. I really liked this box. I think this is one of the better PSMH boxes. I think September last year would be the only other box I could say was truly awesome.


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are so awesome! I wanted that scarf so bad but thought it sold out and couldn't find it any longer, just ordered it!! And it was free with the gift card and sharing on Facebook!

Yay!  Glad you were able to get it!  I think something is weird with the site because some items I can only see if I click under a specific boutique as opposed to under "clothing" or "accessories."


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kali Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you go to find someone to trade with? While I think the diffuser is a lovely scent, I already have a diffuser (that in 3 years is still not gone (it was huge) and I live in too tiny of an apt to have two open with competing scents. I'm sure there is someone out there who would enjoy this more and I've seen a few people mention trades and so am curious if there's a good place to look!

You can look here for trades:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137848/popsugar-musthave-september-2013-swaps/30#post_2173752

There are a couple people looking for the diffuser.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 29, 2013)

> Yay! Â Glad you were able to get it! Â I think something is weird with the site because some items I can only see if I click under a specific boutique as opposed to under "clothing" or "accessories."


 I saw that, there are some really cute things that are "hidden". I'm just super excited I got to get the scarf though, so thank you again!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Sep 29, 2013)

If anyone wants my shoptiques card message me, I'm not going to use it. First one to msg gets the code.

Edit: and the code is claimed


----------



## Kali Marie (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you so much Dakota! And thank you to everyone who reached out with offers to trade. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw that, there are some really cute things that are "hidden". I'm just super excited I got to get the scarf though, so thank you again!!

You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kali Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much Dakota! And thank you to everyone who reached out with offers to trade. I appreciate the help!

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hope you were able to trade it!


----------



## hakau (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi girls, 

Just wondering if any of you get your credit card compromise after shopping with Shoptiques?

I got my cc info stolen and the last website I shopped at is Shoptiques and Skip Hop (which is a reliable kid's product website). I'm trying to track where they got my info from

Thanksss


----------



## tiffanys (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hakau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi girls,

Just wondering if any of you get your credit card compromise after shopping with Shoptiques?

I got my cc info stolen and the last website I shopped at is Shoptiques and Skip Hop (which is a reliable kid's product website). I'm trying to track where they got my info from

Thanksss

I just ordered from Shoptiques yesterday.  They have a temporary authorization on my credit card, but a blank amount associated with it, which I find odd.  I will monitor the card and let you know if there is suspicious activity.


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 1, 2013)

I ordered from Shoptiques on the the 16th of September and I have not had anything suspicious come across my account at this time.


----------



## hakau (Oct 2, 2013)

thanks girls for the replies, I'll keep on researching


----------



## KayEss (Oct 2, 2013)

I was too late to get the ring I wanted, but I ended up buying this shirt in blue. It is not the cutest thing ever but I only ended up paying $3.74, so I'm happy with it.

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/dakota-tee


----------



## elissan (Oct 2, 2013)

I got the single knot ring in Silver from Shoptiques. I already had a $15 credit from a Fancy box several months ago, so it was entirely free.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 2, 2013)

I got these two lovely scarves!!  The blue one was completely free with my Shoptiques card. Thanks to my trade with GChatt, I got another Shoptiques card which covered all but $4 of the orange/skull scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I got these two lovely scarves!! Â The blue one was completely free with my Shoptiques card.Â Thanks to my trade with GChatt, I got another Shoptiques card which covered all but $4 of the orange/skull scarf   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love both of those! Great find!


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love both of those! Great find!

Thank you!  I found both of those going through the "discover" tab and then clicking on individual boutiques.  They have so much pretty hidden stuff under those.  Esp Pink House!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 2, 2013)

You ladies are legendary at finding good items to buy with the card.  I sort of gave up - but might try again.  Thanks for posting all the links!  and the tips!  Such a great community!


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You ladies are legendary at finding good items to buy with the card.  I sort of gave up - but might try again.  Thanks for posting all the links!  and the tips!  Such a great community!

I did too, at first.  Then someone else posted the boutique thing, now I want all the shoptiques cards!!! Try looking through them, and if not I can take it off your hands


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I got these two lovely scarves!! Â The blue one was completely free with my Shoptiques card.Â Thanks to my trade with GChatt, I got another Shoptiques card which covered all but $4 of the orange/skull scarf   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are able to combine codes?


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are able to combine codes?

I created a different account under another one of my email addresses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 2, 2013)

I had almost forgotten about the code! I just ordered this:

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/rosebud-necklace

It's on the Pink House page with the instagram stuff, but doesn't show up on the site otherwise. I shared on facebook for $5 off, so it was totally free.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 2, 2013)

I tried the mercury glass project from the book, but never could get a good photo:





It looks a bit better in person, but I don't know that I really prefer it to the clear vase. It was fun to try though.


----------



## cmello (Oct 2, 2013)

i got the  blue leopard scarf from shoptiques for free after the gc and fb sharing. can't wait to get it!!

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 2, 2013)

> i got the Â blue leopard scarf from shoptiques for free after the gc and fb sharing. can't wait to get it!! http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


 Thanks for posting the link- I wasn't planning on using this card but how I can I refuse a free cute scarf... I can't!! Even if I gift it for the holidays... It's Perfect!! Thanks Girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 3, 2013)

Everything I want on shoptiques is sold out in my size! I wonder how often they get new stock and refresh the inventory.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried the mercury glass project from the book, but never could get a good photo:





It looks a bit better in person, but I don't know that I really prefer it to the clear vase. It was fun to try though. 

I think it looks really good! It would be really cute for a centerpiece, especially in the winter.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 3, 2013)

LOL I was just browsing the "Pink House" items...kinda bummed I missed out on the gauzy scarf (my box shipped really late). Anyways...two came back in stock (one in each color). If anyone is up, there's still a blue one in stock (I bought the pink/cream one)! I love that it was totally free, too! Yay!

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf

Hope this helps someone that was looking to buy the scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Edit* ...just saw a few posts up that Shauna might have picked one up a few hours ago, too! Maybe they decided to restock their inventory with a just a few scarves LOL.


----------



## cmello (Oct 3, 2013)

> Thanks for posting the link- I wasn't planning on using this card but how I can I refuse a free cute scarf... I can't!! Even if I gift it for the holidays... It's Perfect!! Thanks Girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem!! Hope we both love it :  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got the  blue leopard scarf from shoptiques for free after the gc and fb sharing. can't wait to get it!!

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No problem!! Hope we both love it :






I got the blue one too.  It's sooooooooooo cute in person, I think you both will be pleased!


----------



## Shauna999 (Oct 3, 2013)

> I got the blue one too. Â It's sooooooooooo cute in person, I think you both will be pleased!


 Yay...so excited!!


----------



## wurly (Oct 4, 2013)

> I got the blue one too. Â It's sooooooooooo cute in person, I think you both will be pleased!


 How does it feel? Is it soft? They have free shipping right now. So tempted. I also saw a super cute purse but it's $208. Trying to tell myself I just don't need it.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Oct 4, 2013)

> How does it feel? Is it soft? They have free shipping right now. So tempted. I also saw a super cute purse but it's $208. Trying to tell myself I just don't need it.


 Oh free shipping may be enough to push me over the edge and buy the infinity knot ring


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How does it feel? Is it soft? They have free shipping right now. So tempted. I also saw a super cute purse but it's $208. Trying to tell myself I just don't need it.

It is very soft!  I love the pattern and color combo.  I can take a picture when I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 4, 2013)

I have such a hard time resisting scaves. The FFF box keeps trying to lure me in, but really, I don't like *that* scarf that much, but..the grabby hands say oh yes you DO need a new scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jordiemac3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have such a hard time resisting scaves. The FFF box keeps trying to lure me in, but really, I don't like *that* scarf that much, but..the grabby hands say oh yes you DO need a new scarf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't resist, just give in like I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just think, another box of goodies to open.


----------



## alpina0560 (Oct 5, 2013)

Not going to use the shoptiques code.. PM me if interested!


----------



## notsousual (Oct 5, 2013)

Ack! How do you delete a post?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 7, 2013)

(Not sure how to delete a post, sorry!)

I got my Shoptiques order today. It came very nicely wrapped.


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 7, 2013)

I forgot about my Shoptiques code! I just redeemed it for this cute birds on a wire top:





Not bad for $12 shipped!


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 7, 2013)

> (Not sure how to delete a post, sorry!) I got my Shoptiques order today. It came very nicely wrapped.Â


 Thanks for posting a picture of this! It looks really cute. How's the quality?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 7, 2013)

When I opened it, one of the little roses had fallen out of its setting, which is just thin metal with prongs bent into place. I stuck a dab of glue on it and put it back. The quality isn't amazing, but it's still really pretty in person. It was a bit larger and chunkier than I expected, but for the price, I would still have bought it if I'd seen it in person first.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot about my Shoptiques code! I just redeemed it for this cute birds on a wire top:





Not bad for $12 shipped!

I had forgotten about mine too! I got this scarf free after the gift card + facebook share - now I'm MUCH less disappointed in the lack of scarf in the September/October/Fall Style boxes!!


----------



## PinkShanyn (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had forgotten about mine too! I got this scarf free after the gift card + facebook share - now I'm MUCH less disappointed in the lack of scarf in the September/October/Fall Style boxes!!






I agree -- I got the same scarf in blue -- i was super geeked that it was FREE plus I have like a $4 credit to use.  YYEEEEESSSSS!


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkShanyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had forgotten about mine too! I got this scarf free after the gift card + facebook share - now I'm MUCH less disappointed in the lack of scarf in the September/October/Fall Style boxes!!







I agree -- I got the same scarf in blue -- i was super geeked that it was FREE plus I have like a $4 credit to use.  YYEEEEESSSSS!


Wow! I didn't even realize we got to keep the credit leftover! (not sure why we wouldn't have.... just didn't hit me til now!)  Double YYEEEEESSSSSS!!!


----------



## countryqueen (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is still free shipping on shoptiques? I just remembered I have that credit and want to order a $20 item but seriously, $12.99 shipping?! Also, in order for the facebook share to work, do you have to actually put in your credit card info before it will give you that option? Thanks!!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 8, 2013)

Welp, I made use of this box....even though intially I was disapointed. I was going to gift the diffuser but after reading some comments, decided to use it. I don't mind the smell and I love the bottle. I ate the fruit bar. I got a cute ring with the Shoptiques code. I tend to get crafty, especially during the colder months so I was not terribly disappointed when I got the DIY book. As for the rest of the box?

I gifted the headbands to my sister though as part of her beauty product birthday gift. I sent my other sister (who's in the Navy) the fruit snacks.I am going to gift the coasters with some booze this Christmas to a friend (who I've always wondered why DOESN'T have coasters). 

Even though I found a use for everything in the box, it's a bit disappointing paying $40+ for a box and then gifting almost half of it so I'm taking a break from PS for now. I will be keeping my eye out for a LE winter box though!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 9, 2013)

Does shop toques stack? If so I may need to find another code, after scrounging all the shops, I finally found a $70 item (before shipping) :/


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, they don't stack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Does shop toques stack? If so I may need to find another code, after scrounging all the shops, I finally found a $70 item (before shipping) :/


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, I made use of this box....even though intially I was disapointed. I was going to gift the diffuser but after reading some comments, decided to use it. I don't mind the smell and I love the bottle.
So overall you like the smell of the diffuser? I was going to sift through the all comments on the thread but there's so many pages. I just opened the bottle of oil tonight. I thought it smelled like a musk+vanilla. My husband immediately said "tanning oil". Goofy! I was just wondering what everyone's opinion was. I don't like anything too overpowering, but I usually stick to warm, sweeter smells.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 9, 2013)

> So overall you like the smell of the diffuser? I was going to sift through the all comments on the thread but there's so many pages. I just opened the bottle of oil tonight. I thought it smelled like a musk+vanilla. My husband immediately said "tanning oil". Goofy! I was just wondering what everyone's opinion was. I don't like anything too overpowering, but I usually stick to warm, sweeter smells.


 I brought mine to the office. It does have a warm vanilla coconut kind of scent to it. I love it though bc my office has no window and is painted light blue so even though it's fall and the leaves are falling it's summer in my office.


----------



## Lisa Marie (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I brought mine to the office. It does have a warm vanilla coconut kind of scent to it. I love it though bc my office has no window and is painted light blue so even though it's fall and the leaves are falling it's summer in my office.

Thank you! This helps so, so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I definitely want to use it LOL!


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 10, 2013)

I already bought the blue one and now they have traditional leopard printttttt, geek!  Had to buy it with my other card, still have Stitch Fix card available for trade for anyones' Shoptiques card?


----------



## AshJs3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oooh that's gorgeous! Love the drapey-ness.


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh that's gorgeous! Love the drapey-ness.
Thank you! I love the blue one already, and its free so you cant beat that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## countryqueen (Oct 10, 2013)

> i got the Â blue leopard scarf from shoptiques for free after the gc and fb sharing. can't wait to get it!! http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


 I'm confused...i was trying to order the blue one too but even with sharing for $5 off, i still owed like $2. Was shipping less than $12.99 for you? I just don't know how everyone is getting it totally free! I can pay $2 but i want it free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *countryqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm confused...i was trying to order the blue one too but even with sharing for $5 off, i still owed like $2. Was shipping less than $12.99 for you? I just don't know how everyone is getting it totally free! I can pay $2 but i want it free




Shipping for me was $9.24 for the blue scarf, so it was totally free and had a 0.76 left over credit.


----------



## Kerryliz (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mvangundy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *countryqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm confused...i was trying to order the blue one too but even with sharing for $5 off, i still owed like $2. Was shipping less than $12.99 for you? I just don't know how everyone is getting it totally free! I can pay $2 but i want it free




Shipping for me was $9.24 for the blue scarf, so it was totally free and had a 0.76 left over credit.


Shipping for me was $6.25 for the "white/rose" coloerd one... how weird! Maybe they all come from different places... Mine came from Pink House in Glendale, AZ. Or maybe shipping cost depends on where it's heading... either way, very strange.


----------



## countryqueen (Oct 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Shipping for me was $6.25 for the "white/rose" coloerd one... how weird! Maybe they all come from different places... Mine came from Pink House in Glendale, AZ. Or maybe shipping cost depends on where it's heading... either way, very strange. 
Strange! I live in California, which isn't terribly far from Arizona (compared to NY or something), so I wonder why they would charge so much...hmmm...well I guess I'll suck it up and pay, I really want a scarf and those are the best priced ones on shoptiques!


----------



## cmello (Oct 10, 2013)

I got my shoptiquwa today the blue leopard scarf is huge and super soft great pick !!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 11, 2013)

I ordered a scarf with my shoptiques card and it was suppose to be delivered today. Turns out UPS delivered it to the wrong address and got a signature for it. I called UPS and was told the sender has to call them. Shoptiques customer service is only available Monday through Friday. I'm so annoyed! At least I didn't pay anything for it. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## MorganStrick (Oct 12, 2013)

This is crazy, but I just opened my Barr-Co diffuser and there weren't any of the reeds in there...what the heck?

And, can I buy the reeds alone or am I screwed?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

> This is crazy, but I just opened my Barr-Co diffuser and there weren't any of the reeds in there...what the heck? And, can I buy the reeds alone or am I screwed?


 Try a craft store! Reed diffusers are big for the DIY set. They *are* sold on their own to be added to whatever fragrance you want. I'm just operating pre-caffeine and can't remember specific stores at the moment.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Oct 12, 2013)

> This is crazy, but I just opened my Barr-Co diffuser and there weren't any of the reeds in there...what the heck? And, can I buy the reeds alone or am I screwed?


 Mine didn't either, I emailed and they sent me another...I did find reeds at Michaels for cheap though


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 12, 2013)

in case you were thinking of a trapper hat from shoptiques--I buckled the flaps up so that it looks like a little round fluffy hat. Excuse the bad lighting and scraggly hair. I think it's fun and will keep me warm.


----------



## lauren2828 (Oct 12, 2013)

> in case you were thinking of a trapper hat from shoptiques--I buckled the flaps up so that it looks like a little round fluffy hat. Excuse the bad lighting and scraggly hair. I think it's fun and will keep me warm.


 Cute!!!


----------



## ginmorel (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone wanna trade a shoptiques code for gorjana griffin code?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally used my gift card and ordered these: http://www.shoptiques.com/products/oxidized-point-earrings I'm hoping they work for everyday earrings for me! Plus a top and beach coverup. I'm going to Mexico twice this winter so should come in handy.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 14, 2013)

Traded for a Shoptiques gift card, and after it taking me FOREVER to figure out how to redeem the silly thing, I got the same deer necklace as @mjreynolds32 !  Not too thrilled with the $12.99 shipping, but with the gift card and sharing my purchase on FB (I was able to set it viewable by "only me", and it still took the $5 off), I was able to bring my total down to $0.99.

Can't wait to rock this little guy all fall!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay @magicalmom it is super cute - I know you'll love it. I'm glad it came back in stock so you could grab it!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 16, 2013)

I traded for another code and got ymi red pants for $9.00! Woo!


----------



## bttrflie (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there a special link to shoptiques you have to use to use the promo code? I traded promo codes and it doesn't seem to work in the promo code box. Am I doing something wrong??

Thanks!


----------



## naturalactions (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bttrflie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a special link to shoptiques you have to use to use the promo code? I traded promo codes and it doesn't seem to work in the promo code box. Am I doing something wrong??

Thanks!
Yes there is, the web address is on the back on the card in the fine print...but I believe its...

www.shoptiques.com/giftcard/redeem


----------



## bttrflie (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## wurly (Oct 16, 2013)

I ordered the blue leopard scarf and the pink leopard scarf. So cute. $20 each, and free shipping. But it didn't give me the option to share on fb so I only got the $25 off. But the free shipping made up for it, I think. They have another combination, which looks more like what a real leopard might look like. Surprisingly, I didn't find it as cute.


----------



## claudia01 (Oct 16, 2013)

> I ordered the blue leopard scarf and the pink leopard scarf. So cute. $20 each, and free shipping. But it didn't give me the option to share on fb so I only got the $25 off. But the free shipping made up for it, I think. They have another combination, which looks more like what a real leopard might look like. Surprisingly, I didn't find it as cute.Â


 How did you got free shipping? Is there a code? Thank you!


----------



## wurly (Oct 17, 2013)

> How did you got free shipping? Is there a code? Thank you![/quote They just emailed me. But I couldn't use the FB $5 off for sharing.


----------



## claudia01 (Oct 17, 2013)

> > How did you got free shipping? Is there a code? Thank you![/quote They just emailed me. But I couldn't use the FB $5 off for sharing.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info.


----------



## lerue (Oct 18, 2013)

great thread! I was super excited for this box.


----------



## LindseyJ (Oct 18, 2013)

I finally used my shoptiques card yesterday! I got a little glass bead necklace pendant that was $12.00. The shipping was almost $9 so my card covered all of it so I paid nothing! I'm glad that the cards covered the shipping because I hate paying almost as much for shipping as the item I'm buying, lol.


----------



## wurly (Oct 18, 2013)

Did anyone else have trouble using a second shoptiques discount code? I kept getting this error, "sorry you have already used a code from this promotion" when I tried to use it today. Maybe it can't be used with my free shipping offer? I used the free shipping with the $5 facebook share discount tonight, because the free shipping offer expires tonight. I emailed shoptiques to see if they can apply a credit retroactively.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 18, 2013)

> Did anyone else have trouble using a second shoptiques discount code? I kept getting this error, "sorry you have already used a code from this promotion" when I tried to use it today. Maybe it can't be used with my free shipping offer? I used the free shipping with the $5 facebook share discount tonight, because the free shipping offer expires tonight. I emailed shoptiques to see if they can apply a credit retroactively.


 I think it is one code per acct, which is technically your email sign in (I think.) So I had to use two different email accts to redeem my two codes.


----------



## wurly (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, that's it. I had the free shipping offer with one of my accounts, so I couldn't use the free shipping with the popsugar code. I guess I'll have to wait to use the code. I think Allison said that they would have a discount around Thanksgiving.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 18, 2013)

> Oh, that's it. I had the free shipping offer with one of my accounts, so I couldn't use the free shipping with the popsugar code. I guess I'll have to wait to use the code. I think Allison said that they would have a discount around Thanksgiving.


 So can you use more codes with more orders then, just not multiple codes on a single order?


----------



## wurly (Oct 18, 2013)

> So can you use more codes with more orders then, just not multiple codes on a single order?


 Sounds like it. i just ordered a bag, on sale with free shipping. I think I'll wait until Thanksgiving to use the code. I hope it doesn't expire before I can use it.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 19, 2013)

> Sounds like it. i just ordered a bag, on sale with free shipping. I think I'll wait until Thanksgiving to use the code. I hope it doesn't expire before I can use it.


 I emailed them and was told they don't expire.


----------



## wurly (Oct 20, 2013)

> I emailed them and was told they don't expire.


 Excellent. What have you ordered from them? So far i just got the 2 leopard print scarves and the giant black bag.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 20, 2013)

> Excellent. What have you ordered from them? So far i just got the 2 leopard print scarves and the giant black bag.


 I ordered a fuschia scarf super cute and matching earrings that are bigger then I expected. I wanted the leopard scarfs but the were sold out but I found the distributor online and might just order the lot and then trade them. I have two more codes to use up. Did you get the blue and cream ones and if so do you love them, I'd like your thoughts before I order from the distributor?


----------



## wurly (Oct 20, 2013)

> I ordered a fuschia scarf super cute and matching earrings that are bigger then I expected. I wanted the leopard scarfs but the were sold out but I found the distributor online and might just order the lot and then trade them. I have two more codes to use up. Did you get the blue and cream ones and if so do you love them, I'd like your thoughts before I order from the distributor?


 What a great idea. Yes I ordered the blue and cream leopard scarves. I can't wait to get them! I'll let you know when I receive them. Hopefully by the time I get home they will have arrived.


----------



## Dakota750 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered a fuschia scarf super cute and matching earrings that are bigger then I expected. I wanted the leopard scarfs but the were sold out but I found the distributor online and might just order the lot and then trade them. I have two more codes to use up.
Did you get the blue and cream ones and if so do you love them, I'd like your thoughts before I order from the distributor?
It looks like they still have the leopard scarves just not in every color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 22, 2013)

> It looks like they still have the leopard scarvesÂ just not in every color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf


 You're awesome!!!! I just got the blue one, they must have added one to their inventory and I just snatched it up. But I was not able to use another code on an account that has already redeemed a popsugar code. One code per account, not just one per order.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

I got one of the fur trapper hats, ha...I like stupid hats. It should be here tomorrow!


----------



## caseybean025 (Oct 22, 2013)

> I got one of the fur trapper hats, ha...I like stupid hats. It should be here tomorrow!


 I love those hats! I think I now own 6. Lmao.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

Now I may need to get one. You guys are very convincing. Though I'll probably look like an idiot.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now I may need to get one. You guys are very convincing. Though I'll probably look like an idiot. 
Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!


 I totally need that hat! You have a point. If I'm going to freeze my patooty I should at least have fun. Besides I'm 42 I shouldn't care what people think anymore lol


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 22, 2013)

> Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!


 I love it! I agree..if I am gonna freeze then at least I am gonna like what I am wearing.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 22, 2013)

I was just at CVS and they had hats like yours! So tell me does that keep your ears warmer than a regular hat? I have thick hair so the hats always pip off my ears. Maybe this is the answer. And a fun one!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!





Oh my goodness @yousoldtheworld! Cutest pic EVER!!


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 22, 2013)

> I ordered a fuschia scarf super cute and matching earrings that are bigger then I expected. I wanted the leopard scarfs but the were sold out but I found the distributor online and might just order the lot and then trade them. I have two more codes to use up. Did you get the blue and cream ones and if so do you love them, I'd like your thoughts before I order from the distributor?





> It looks like they still have the leopard scarvesÂ just not in every color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.shoptiques.com/products/gauzy-scarf





> You're awesome!!!! I just got the blue one, they must have added one to their inventory and I just snatched it up. But I was not able to use another code on an account that has already redeemed a popsugar code. One code per account, not just one per order.


 So I stalked the website today to see if the other color scarf I wanted would be added to stock, and one got added so I just used my forth and final code for Shoptiques. Total was 3 scarves, 1 earring set and a total of about $20.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!





Oh my goodness @yousoldtheworld! Cutest pic EVER!!





hahahha....thanks...I was less than pleased about the snow...

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was just at CVS and they had hats like yours! So tell me does that keep your ears warmer than a regular hat? I have thick hair so the hats always pip off my ears. Maybe this is the answer. And a fun one!

Yes, they really do! I can't stand to wear normal hats pulled down low enough to cover my ears because they get too close to my eyes, Ear flaps are magical!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 23, 2013)

> hahahha....thanks...I was less than pleased about the snow... why didn't I think of this sooner!? See subscription boxes are good for us! Lol Yes, they really do! I can't stand to wear normal hats pulled down low enough to cover my ears because they get too close to my eyes, Ear flaps are magical!!


----------



## wurly (Oct 23, 2013)

> Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!


 That is adorable! I wish I looked as cute in my winter hat. How do you stop hat-head/hair?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking like an idiot is half of the fun in winter! Then again, I'm the fool who wore this most of last winter, LOL!




That is adorable! I wish I looked as cute in my winter hat. How do you stop hat-head/hair? Aw, thanks! I don't really have too many issues with it...when my hair is longer, I tend to wear it in a bun or ponytail anyway. It's in a bob right now, but it's pretty thick so I can just fluff it back up when I take off the hat. I have the kind of hair that is always a little messy anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Aaaaand, the stupid hat I got from Shoptiques showed up today, ha! More opportunity to look stupid! It's super soft and warm. Came in different colors and has cute plaid on the side, if anyone still has a shoptiques code and are looking for a silly hat...


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 24, 2013)

Love it! So tempted but...


----------



## wurly (Oct 24, 2013)

I promised to post my opinions on the blue and pink leopard print scarves. I just received my leopard print scarves and I like them. They are pretty soft, but not super soft. They are gauze scarves, so still a tiny bit scratchy. I wouldn't use them for warmth, more for fashion. The blue scarf is more vividly blue than the pictures, and the pink scarf is more beige. Overall, very cute, and a nice accessory for the fall and spring.


----------



## numbersmom (Oct 24, 2013)

> I promised to post my opinions on the blue and pink leopard print scarves. I just received my leopard print scarves and I like them. They are pretty soft, but not super soft. They are gauze scarves, so still a tiny bit scratchy. I wouldn't use them for warmth, more for fashion. The blue scarf is more vividly blueÂ than the pictures, and the pink scarf is more beige. Overall, very cute, and a nice accessory for the fall and spring.Â


 Thx, I was able to snag one of each with my last two codes. 4 cards got me 3 scarfs and a pair of earrings for about $25 total. Not to bad. And I got rid of three codes I wouldn't use anyway. (g&amp;g, charm &amp; chain, and stichfix)


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hakau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi girls, 

Just wondering if any of you get your credit card compromise after shopping with Shoptiques?

I got my cc info stolen and the last website I shopped at is Shoptiques and Skip Hop (which is a reliable kid's product website). I'm trying to track where they got my info from

Thanksss
@hakau I just got notification today that my bankcard is compromised.  I can only assume that it was the Shoptiques site.  It's the only out of the ordinary place I shopped.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

> @hakau Â I just got notification today that my bankcard is compromised. Â I can only assume that it was the Shoptiques site. Â It's the only out of the ordinary place I shopped. Â


 Online is not the only place where your card can get compromised. I've been shopping online at dozens if not hundreds of places over more than fifteen years, and my info has been yoinked twice in that time. My dad never uses his card online out of fear of someone stealing his info, but he uses his card for just about everything else -- and he's the one who gets his info stolen repeatedly. Restaurants and bars are particularly notorious for this. ETA: There has also been a big increase in hackers attacking banks and credit card companies lately. They're not going after the companies you shop at. They're going after the companies that gave you the card to begin with. There was a huge ring attacking cc companies that was broken up several months ago after they got thousands of card numbers. Shortly afterwards, I got that second law-enforcement-is-investigating-fraud notice.


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Online is not the only place where your card can get compromised. I've been shopping online at dozens if not hundreds of places over more than fifteen years, and my info has been yoinked twice in that time. My dad never uses his card online out of fear of someone stealing his info, but he uses his card for just about everything else -- and he's the one who gets his info stolen repeatedly. Restaurants and bars are particularly notorious for this.
I am completely aware of this.  As stated, it's the only out of the ordinary place I used it.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 25, 2013)

It doesn't have to be anywhere out of the ordinary. I used my card to pay monthly on a hospital bill for over a year and then someone broke into their system and my card was compromised.


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It doesn't have to be anywhere out of the ordinary. I used my card to pay monthly on a hospital bill for over a year and then someone broke into their system and my card was compromised.
This is true, but because this card is only used for my subscription boxes, Scentsy, and for cashing in on those giftcards, it's quite easy to narrow it down.  Until I see other consultants complaining about compromised cards, or people on the other box areas complaining, I can only assume that myself and @hakau had ours compromised with Shoptiques.  

You all can take it as a warning and watch your cards closely, or not.


----------



## melanie0971 (Oct 25, 2013)

I appreciate the warning. Since it's 2 of you that does make it suspicious. Maybe when I use my code I'll use my back up card so if there is a problem I won't have to change a whole lot. Did either of you contact Shoptiques? I know there is no proof but...


----------



## wurly (Oct 25, 2013)

What happened? Coincidentally, I lost the cc I used for shoptiques, so just replaced it. But were there suspicious charges?


----------



## SonyaB (Oct 26, 2013)

> What happened? Coincidentally, I lost the cc I used for shoptiques, so just replaced it. But were there suspicious charges?


 For me yes, the reason my bank called, the charges were coming through in Great Britain. I live in the states, my bank wanted to verify if they were mine, as they looked suspicious. One charge was for a shop called Tesco, and another was for a very large amount from a travel place. I am sad though, I won't have my new card for a week and my subscription boxes are set to charge soon, my husband is hesitant for me to use our main account. I may get one of those cards that you can put money on. As for contacting shoptiques, I have not. I only have assumption and suspicion.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SonyaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What happened? Coincidentally, I lost the cc I used for shoptiques, so just replaced it. But were there suspicious charges?

For me yes, the reason my bank called, the charges were coming through in Great Britain. I live in the states, my bank wanted to verify if they were mine, as they looked suspicious. One charge was for a shop called Tesco, and another was for a very large amount from a travel place.

I am sad though, I won't have my new card for a week and my subscription boxes are set to charge soon, my husband is hesitant for me to use our main account. I may get one of those cards that you can put money on.

As for contacting shoptiques, I have not. I only have assumption and suspicion. That happened to me once (not with Shoptiques, but waiting for a new card when all my subs billed)...I was able to get all of them, but I got them later than everyone else because they had to bill me later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A big pain in the butt, sorry you're dealing with that!


----------



## wurly (Oct 27, 2013)

> I only have assumption and suspicion.


 That should be the name of a country western song "assumption and suspicion".


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Nov 14, 2013)

Is anyone else's Barr &amp; Co. diffuser being lame?

At first, I only poured half the liquid into the diffuser and put the reeds in it. I put it in my living room and within hours the scent was so strong I had to move it to my dining room. There it's lived since late September.

About two weeks ago I noticed I hadn't smelled it in forever. I did what the instructions said, turning the sticks over. I also poured the rest of the liquid into the diffuser. The smell picked up again for about a day, and now nothing.

I thought I was just getting used to the scent and not noticing it, but you how when that happens and you're away from your house for a long time and you come back and you smell it? Yep, did that and still can't smell it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else's Barr &amp; Co. diffuser being lame?

At first, I only poured half the liquid into the diffuser and put the reeds in it. I put it in my living room and within hours the scent was so strong I had to move it to my dining room. There it's lived since late September.

About two weeks ago I noticed I hadn't smelled it in forever. I did what the instructions said, turning the sticks over. I also poured the rest of the liquid into the diffuser. The smell picked up again for about a day, and now nothing.

I thought I was just getting used to the scent and not noticing it, but you how when that happens and you're away from your house for a long time and you come back and you smell it? Yep, did that and still can't smell it.
Same.  Except switch your living room for my bathroom.  and your dining room for my living room.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 14, 2013)

And the funny thing is that I broke one (a diffuser) in my bathroom - thinking it was this one... and sadly it was actually my good one (I realized later)!!!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else's Barr &amp; Co. diffuser being lame?

At first, I only poured half the liquid into the diffuser and put the reeds in it. I put it in my living room and within hours the scent was so strong I had to move it to my dining room. There it's lived since late September.

About two weeks ago I noticed I hadn't smelled it in forever. I did what the instructions said, turning the sticks over. I also poured the rest of the liquid into the diffuser. The smell picked up again for about a day, and now nothing.

I thought I was just getting used to the scent and not noticing it, but you how when that happens and you're away from your house for a long time and you come back and you smell it? Yep, did that and still can't smell it.
Yuppers. Suck too because at first it was really strong and I loved it!


----------



## MKSB (Nov 15, 2013)

It might help to buy more diffuser sticks. Sometimes they just get all full of oil and I think as they get older they lose their ability to absorb.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Nov 15, 2013)

oh that's a good idea (sticks)!


----------

